# ISIS Colchester.... part 5



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home...

Happy chatting 

Good luck & take care 

Natasha x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith got weighed today she is 10lb12oz!!! She also had her first jabs which were horrible she really cried afterwards bless!! I would defiantly like to come to your next meet up if you would like us to come I know how hard it can be to be around babies so please say I would understand.

Sam:

I am praying for you today and that you see a beautiful little heartbeat. XXXXX

Tricsky:

Are you off work during treatment? I was off from the start of stimming till i tested.

Emma:

Hope you are doing ok and are recovering well from e/c. Fingers crossed for you.

Julia:

How is the 2ww going? It really is the longest 2 weeks of your life.

Hi to everyone else

Liz xx xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is just gonna be a short post, sorry. Since Wednesday I have been feeling really down, and have resigned myself to the fact that it is not going to work.   Part of me wants to believe there is a chance, and at times I am trying to be positive, but I can't see it happening. I know we are blessed with our wonderful son, and for that I am truly truly grateful.

Anyway, sorry for such a "poor old me" post. I hope you are all well, and I will post soon when I feel a bit brighter.

Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Wow, a lot of chatting since I was here. Sorry, won't manage many personals but promise to do more next time.

Lisa - I took hrt with my fet, I can't remember how long I d/r for but seem to remember the cycle was longer than the fresh one. Good luck.

Cathie - hope you manged to relax a bit, loved the dogs' description!

Liz - Faith is definitely growing! Yes, jabs, not very nice ... 

Tricsky - glad stimming is going well. When is your e/c?

Julia - sending you lots of    and take care, hoipe your cycle goes well and we all have doubts so it's normal.

Had an excellent short break in St Andrews, it was beautiful but freezing cold, luckily no rain so we managed long walks and sightseeing (and some shopping). I still had migraines on a couple of days, and some alergic reaction to something which was really annoying, but still managed to have a good time. Now have to get back to work - still my freelance at home. New job starts Tuesday next week!

Have a good weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Will be back to do personal later but just wanted to quickly tell you my good news.  Had scan today and they found one baby, in the correct place and measuring 5.5 wks (which ties in with what I thought) and baby's heart was beating!  So I am thrilled.  I know it is still only days and anything can happen but I am going to let myself believe I am pregnant now.  Thanks for all your support.

Julia - Just wanted to say to you that I have been around the IVF boards for a few years now and honestly believe that you just cannot tell who are going to be the lucky ones and get a BFP and who aren't.  You have two embies on board so don't forget that you are PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) and have every chance of staying that way.  I am sorry you didn't get any to freeze though.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, that is fantastic news, I am really really pleased for you. Thanks for your kind words too, and from everyone else. Well done!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam -         So happy for you that the scan showed a healthy baby. 

Julia -   as Sam says, you can't tell and you are PUPO (glad I know what that means now!).

Rivka - welcome back. Glad you had a nice break away, though shame about the allergic reaction.

Lisa - £995 seems a bit steep, especially if it doesn't include drugs. But if it works then it will seem very cheap. 

Liz - I'd be fine with you and Faith coming to a meet. I'd love to meet you both, and you're one of us.

Hello everyone else - now we're on a new thread I can't scroll down (and wasn't organised enough tomake notes on the last thread). Hope you're all ok. 

I had a great time at my friends wedding yesterday, and the dogs enjoyed a holiday with my sister. Apparently she pulled some Spanish men playing footie and a pair of policement. The power of a puppy! Bit delicate today so I must have drunk more than I remember but it was worth it. 

Desperate for a cuppa now so will sign off and try to catch up properly later on. 

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Don't wanna lose this

8th=Carly (1st appt)
11th=Cleo(3.15 1st appt) and JoJo(2.30 follow-up) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30) Laura01 (2nd appt)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!) 
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan

Sam - Congratulations you must be so pleased!  

Liz - i would be fine with you bringing faith to a meet

have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam - Yeah!!!! Congratulations         
That must have put your mind at rest and what a feeling seeing your baby's heartbeat you must be over the moon    
I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!

I'll be back on to do personals later 
love Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG| Sam that is the best news I have heard for so long             I am so so pleased for you, you must be over the moon   When is your due date?

Julie - Keep your chin up chuck, its not over til the fat lady sings and as Liz said her cycle was very similar to yours. There is still hope and I am sure that your little embryies are nestling in right now   Take care, I'll try and pop round for a cuppa next week if you like? I am off next Friday if your about?

Liz - Can't wait to meet you and little Faith...well not so little now  

Gotta fly, I'm cooking hubby a curry for dinner and I am starving!!! 

I'll do more personals tomorrow, have a good night everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi guys where have all the other posts gone  i put a post on here lastnight about an article in red magazine for june its a fertility debate,yhe head line was "do you deserve a child"it was very interresting but did make me feel very angry bout what some people had said  it really is worth reading.

      sam.BIG FAT WELL DONE im sooooooooooooo pleased for u,i cant wait for that feeling to be able to tell everyone how exciting        .

    hope everyone els is ok maybe back on later.
        lots of  shelley.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - When a thread gets to about 20 pages the moderators start a fresh one so we're not spending ages scrolling through too many pages. If you go back to the index page for IVF general chit chat you'll find the old thread ISIS Colchester Part 4, which has your link to the debate. I haven't read it yet but will have a look in the morning. 

Anyone doing anything exciting for the weekend? I'm working so nothing special for me.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

How are we all?  Enjoying the sunshine?

Julia - I'm sorry your feeling so down hun,  I think that is the worse part of the 2ww one minute your up and the next your down it really is an emotional rollercoaster, I found the 2ww the hardest part out of the whole treatment and i got OCD and became an  "Obessive Knicker Checker"  as everyone on here is saying "It ain't over till the fat lady sings"  It is really hard and know exactly what your going through,  If you fancy a chat hun pm me.

Sam - Congratulations again!!  Really hope i'll be joining you soon - it gives me so much hope as our stories are so similar - Did you do the Ov tests for this one?  or was it a case of not checking and getting lucky?

Shelley - I havent read the article in "Red" not sure i can by the look of the title i will just wind myself up - Was it really bad?

Cath - Glad you had a good break - Sorry about the hangover   Looks like i need to invest in a puppy    

Rivka - Glad you enjoyed your break too it sounds nice apart from the allergic reaction!  Good luck for your new job on Tuesday - What will you be doing?

Liz - love to meet you and Faith on the next meet up,  Glad your both doing well, Was it you that had a veneer on your tooth?  How are you finding it?  Just wanted to get some info - I've heard you can't eat apples and crusty bread if you have one is this right?

Tricksy - How are you getting on with stimming?

Cleo/Jo/ Emma - good luck for your appointments on Monday!

Piepig - Good luck for the 13th - Is this your first consultation after referal from NHS?  


We are having a BBQ this weekend - Hope it don't rain!

Have a good one ladies
Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Not up to much at all this weekend at all.  Still lots to do on the house and unfortunately out of money so that's us at home for the weekend.  Still am feeling very tired today and am looking forward to seeing the finals of Grease.  Anyone else watching?

Lisa - I did do an ovulation test this cycle and so made sure we bd'd at the right time.  Then the difference with this cycle was that I had so much other stuff on my mind that although I was aware enough to keep taking my vits and baby aspirin, other than that I forget all about it.  Like I said before I was drinking alcohol every single night and the whole pregnancy thing really wasn't on my mind as much as normal.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi girls,

What lovely weather, hey? Had breakfast in the sunny graden, really nice. I'm working a lot this weekend so not doing anything special, but will try to catch a couple of hours gardening later on.
It's now day 35 of my cycle and still no AF. I'm usually between 32 and 34 days. I actually tested on Thursday but it was a negative. How weird. Went for accu yesterday and the dr agreed I should already have it, so should check again in a few days if nothing happens. Really don't want to feel the disappointment again, so better if it arrives and I start afresh next month with a kit. Is anyone using ov kits here? Which do you reccommend?

Sam - wonderful news        great to be able to see the baby and even better the heart beating. Which ovulation test did you do? I decided to buy one for next one, I've got the Clearblue pee sticks and understand that there's this expensive monitor you buy with it. Is this what you used? I'd love to use what you did as such great results  

Lisa - lovely weekend for a BBQ, enjoy! 

Cathie - your wedding sounds like fun   hope hangover is gone now.

Tricksy - how's stimming going?

Julia - hope you're feeling more upbeat now.

Shelley - I like Red magazine usually so I would have liked to read the article, but afraid it'll make me cross   is it that bad?

Hello everyone else, hope you have a nice weekend.

ivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope you all had a good weekend. This is going to be a quickie as I've sneaked on at work   I'll catch up properly later.

I'm doing well with the injections, not having any problems doing them but I think that I am getting some side effects now. I have not been sleeping properly for a couple of weeks and I am wondering if that is a side effect of the Buserelin or just the whole ivf thing is playing on my mind, I have also been suffering from cracking headaches since Thursday, the day after I started the Puregon. Has anyone else had this?

Sorry its a me me me post   I;ll do personals later

Take care everyone,


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - I had exactly the same problem sleeping on my last cycle. I ended up taking sick leave because I was too tired to go into work and was having to grab a catnap whenever I could just to survive.

Hope you've all had a good weekend.

Cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, I'm sure Emma wouldn't mind me telling u this. She was taken into hospital   on Saturday with OHSS. Her DH sent me a text and said she maybe in for a week. I'm hoping to maybe see her later if she is up to visitors. And I will report back here on how she is doing.

I have my follow up appointment today at 3.15pm, Cleo hun, did u get my pm?

Sam - Thats great news hun       

Tricksy - I used to suffer on the Puregon with nasty headaches. Hope they go away soon.

Rivka - Here an AF dance for u hun        Hope that works for u.

Lisa - Hope u managed to have a lovely bbq at the weekend.

Cath - Hope u didn't work too hard over the w/end

Julia - How are u feeling today hun? I hope ur feeling more positive.

So much for a quickie, I was only going to tell u about Emma.

Hi to every1 else, I hope u are all well and had a lovely weekend.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi there!

Jo - thanks for telling us about Emma. Poor girl!! Hope they sort her out soon. And hope you are feeling okay yourself.

Tricksy - I had the same problems every time with puregon, sleeping badly and headaches. So sorry you're suffering with them! They did get much better when combined with either stimming or hrt. In the meantime just take it easy. Can you miss out on a day's work when it gets too much, to catch up with rest? 

Cathie - hope you didn't work too hard over the weekend.

AF arrives yesterday evening. Planning to buy the monitor this month and get serious  

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Poor Emma.  Please give her my best wishes.  Does this mean she didn't get to ET?

Rivka - I was using internet cheapies from www.early-pregnancy.com (I think).  They are cheap and not as sensitive as shop brands so find they work for me.

Sam



/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey poor Emma, fingers crossed for a quick recovery, send her our love please  

Its good to know that the headaches are a normal side effect, they are getting me down a bit though, they are SO intense   I can't really take any more time off work, I am self employed so no work=no pay   I am off from Friday though for a week so that should make life a bit easier. I thought that I would take the week off for e/c&e/t so I can rest....mind you I think that I have dropped a bit of a clanger as if we go for blasto then transfer will not be until the Monday after   I might have to have a juggle about and eat beans on toast for a month!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Just had a text from her DH, she's not up to visitors yet. I hope to get to see her in the next couple of days. No she didn't get to e/t, so they froze her little embies.

Rivka - I've bought some opt. they were 4.99 from Tesco's for 5 sticks. I'm going to start to use them today because I would like to do a natural FET next month.

Love Jo xxx

p.s next time I text her DH (he has her phone) I'll send her all ur love and best wishes.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Jo, good luck for today xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just sent Emma a get well card and put in a little note sending her all ur love and best wishes.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lots of love and best wishes are sent to Emma, poor thing. I hope she has not been too poorly. I have been wondering about her over the last few days. OHSS was one of the worries for us too, but thankfully it never happened. Poor thing. Thankfully she noticed the symptoms and went to hospital straight away then. I hope she makes a speedy recovery and gets her treatment resumed asap. Thanks for letting us know Jo. Please send her my best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Tricksy, thanks for your message. I would love a visitor on Friday, if you are up to it. Any time would suit me. I shall get the biscuits in! I hope the headaches ease up soon for you. I have found the whole cycle quite tiring, and today is the first day I am really up and about after ET last Wednesday, so give yourself plenty of time to rest. If you need anything (shopping etc) just give me a shout during that time, seeing as we are virtually neighbours! 

Sam, how are you feeling? Have you started to feel any different yet? It is all so exciting! 

Rivka, good luck with the ovulation kits. I have never really tried them. I hope they help you.

Cath, I hope you have not been working too hard. We shall probably see you at some point soon to get some more of your lovely chocolate. Did you say you will be at the food fair at Castle Park? Not that I should be eating chocolate, but I just can't resist! DH has been buying me chocolate from Tesco. but it just does not compare to yours!

Hi to Lisa, Jo, Cleo, Debs, Shelly, Liz and Carly (sorry if I have missed anyone). Hope you are all okay.

Well, only a week now until I test. I am still not optimistic, but trying to decide whether to call it a day or give it all another go. DH thinks it was all too stressful for us both and is not inclined to try again, but I want to have one more go, if we get a BFN this time. The only trouble is the money - anyone got any spare lol? I did offer to work at Isis (as I am a medical secretary) in exchange for free treatment! It would not be in their best interests for me to get pregnant though if I was working there! Oh well, I shall have to start saving.

Did anyone put on a lot of weight during treatment? I got on the scales yesterday and had the shock of my life - I have put on 12lb over the past month. I think it is the inactivity, eating lots (including chocolate!) and drinking milk which I don't usually do. Nothing fits me any more so I had a manic rush to Tesco to buy some bigger clothes (mmm stylish!). If I get a BFN next week I shall be straight on a diet.

Anyway hope you are all okay. Thanks for your support everyone, it is really appreciated.

Take care,

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Meant to say, good luck for your appt today Jo. xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - Just reading your ticker.  Did you have a lot of cycles of clomid to be told you couldn't have more due to cancer risk?  I'm surprised as I thought they had almost ruled out the clomid/cancer risk.  I have never weighed myself when cycling but by the 2WW always feel enormous.  I am sure most of it is water retention but whatever I think you will find you gradually return to normal.

Tricksy - Glad you are coping with the injections OK.  I am on the Clexane like you and I'm sure my belly is getting used to them as I seem to have stopped bruising.  I would let the ISIS know about the headaches if I were you, if they are bad.  I had a friend who cycled at the ISIS and she suffered bad headaches while doing a FET and they cancelled her cycle.

Jo - Thanks for letting Emma know that we are all concerned about her.  I had mild OHSS a year or so ago and know how bad it can be.  She is actually lucky she didn't get to ET because if you do get pregnant it can be very very serious.  Hope today is informative.

Rivka - I gave you the wrong website address earlier.  It is earlypregnancy.co.uk.  Ovulation tests start at 19 pence each and pregnancy tests 30p.  You can buy them in bundles and they worked OK for me.  In fact the pregnancy tests are super super early detection ones.

Well I am beginning to feel pregnant now - tired and nauseus sometimes a lot, sometimes just a little (so I start to panic).  Roll on the next few weeks. 

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie. 
Julia - DH will be at Castle Park the 30th June/1st July. Alternatively we are at Aldham Summer Fair the Saturday before if you fancy a trip out here. 

Cathie


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I'm back again   managed to skive off work early today and thought I would nip on before I go for a nice ride with some friends  

Sam - I am so glad you are feeling sick   great sign!!! you must still be pinching yourself that you are pregnant, they say it comes in 3's so fingers crossed Julia and then me will make the 3   The jabs really are ok, a couple of them have stung but they are so much easier than I imagined and I am not getting any bruising from the Clexane, touch wood. I will mention the headaches on Wednesday when I am at Isis, they are not bad enough to cancel my cycle, they may disappear if Isis suggest it  

Julia - I would love to pop round on Friday, I have got to do the garden in the morning and I am at Isis at 11.30, shall I come round after that? I can share my follie news with you first hand   thanks for the offer of help, I'll be sure to give you a shout if I get stuck. Keep thinking positive, imagine your embries growing, thats what Zita says to do  

JoJo - thanks for putting our names on the card, I can't believe she is going to be in for a week, poor thing

Rivka - sounds like you had a lovely break at St Andrews, how are you feeling? when are you back at the hospital next? Has af turned up yet?

Lisa - how did your bbq go? we are having friends over this weekend, hence, I have got to do the garden on Friday morning. The blinking trees keep dropping loads of stuff all over our decking, as soon as you clear it up its back again  

Emma - what time were you at Isis today? I popped in at 11.15 to get some alcohol wipes and a blonde girl came down the stairs with her other half as I was going up and looked at me a bit like she should know me   hope that makes sense!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you've had a good weekend, thought I'd bring this to the top too 

11th=Cleo(3.15 1st appt) and JoJo(2.30 follow-up) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30) Laura01 (2nd appt)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!) 
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

Well we can do our FET next month    We have another appointment tomorrow at 4pm to go through the schedule.  Gedion said we were just unfortunate that it didn't work and that it was just 1 of those things.

Thats all for now 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peeps

Jo - Great news that you can do your FET next month,  I always left too long in between my treatments it good that you are going for it again so quickly.
Thanks for putting our names on the Card for Emma - Please give her my best wishes when you see her and hoping for a speedy recovery 

Tricksy - BBQ went well the weather was nice so that was all good,  Hows your headaches - I only got the headaches when i was down regging and they were horrible really intense - Hope they go soon!


Sam - Great that you are feeling sick 

Julia - I put on half a stone on my 1st ivf i think its the drugs plus i was drinking protein drinks too - Hope i dont put another half a stone on 
Sticky Vibes Julia - Positives coming your way 

Rivka - Sorry AF arrived hun   I got my ov tests from the site Sam recommended, there really cheap and work well.

Cleo - How did your appointment go?


I start Downregging tomorrow morning - Can anyone remember on the injections do you have to do them at the same time everyday - Its terrible i can't remember      


11th=Cleo(3.15 1st appt) and JoJo(2.30 follow-up) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30) Laura01 (2nd appt)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!) 
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan



Bye Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Lisa - I have been down regging in the mornings as asked by Isis, I do them roughly the same time every morning but maybe a little later at weekends. Good luck for your injections. I was fine on the d/r'ing, no side effects (only the waking up constantly during the night) its been since I started stimming that I've had the headaches, they are not too bad, they seem to peak around lunchtime and ease off abit during the day but always there  

Jo - you must be thrilled at starting treatment again next month. With FET how does it work? are you still on drugs?

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Keep forgetting to ask......what did you eat/drink during stimming and your 2WW? Did you have time off of work? 

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Its just taken me ages to read all your posts!!! What a lot has happened. i won't do personals tonight, just wanted to let you all know how it went today.

All went well and everyone was really lovely. We were in there for about an hour and a half. Dr leiberman said that ivf was the best option and that our chances were good, hopefully we will go for blastocysts!! 

I'm on day 11 at the momnet and as they want me to start downregging on day 16 ( my cycles are 26/27 days so thats why i'm starting early) they wont have my drugs etc for this month. So ihave to call on the 1st day of my next period and i will start that month.

He also scanned me and told me that i had a retroverted womb (which i already knew) i told him that pamela anderson has one too so i'm not that nothered, he laughed and said he hadn't noticed it when he scanned her too   .

He said my ovary looked ok, which i was so pleased about as i was worried they wouldnt be able to get eggs from it. he also spotted some endo but said there was nothing that could be done about it. 

Its all good news but there was a little shock. turns out Dh's sperm in boarderline   . he did sa y that they should be up for the job but if they're not then we will have icsi. Also he mentioned that i have PCO again no one has ever confirmed this so we were  a little surprised.

Anyway all this should conicide with the summer hols so at least i will be off work so i can relax.

Sam - congratulations hun!!!!!! Very very very very please for you.

Jo - sent you a pm hun, convinced i saw you. I did give you a big smile though just in case it was you!!!
Glad you can go for FET next month. perhaps we will see alot more of each other in there. I hope Emma is ok. They said today that i was a high risk of it.

Hi to every one else.

I had a fab weekend away in spain!!!
love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi again

Cleo - pm'd u hun. I'm so pleased that u've got a date to work to now. I promise u the time will fly by, it goes slow for a week or so and then bang it d/r time   Good luck sweetie. Where in Spain did u go?

Tricksy - I'm doing a natural FET so no drugs except the cyclogest. I think they go by the thickness of my lining and maybe blood tests to check my LH?? levels (not sure until tomorrow what blood tests they are). Did u have a nice ride? did u go anywhere nice? 

Lisa - I hate waiting, I think if I'd have told Gidion that I was day 11 of my cycle he would have probably let me do FET this month   He's a very nice man.

Julia - sending u loads of      and don't b tempted to test early like me or I'll b sending the pee stick   around to ur house. good luck hun  

I think all in all today I've managed to get every1, if not I'm really sorry. Hope u are all well.

Love Jo xxx




12th = jo jo- 4pm tx appointment 
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30) Laura01 (2nd appt)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!) 
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,once again so many posts and so much has happend,sorry but wont be doing many personalls tonight.i really hope emma is ok sending her lots off  and   .thinking off u hun.

  cloe. glad u had a nice time bet the weather was nice  ,glad to hear u can now get things started,how dose dh feel? are u going private or are u doing this on the nhs ?well take care spk soon. 

trisky,ladyb14,cath,julia,lisa,piepig,jo,sam.hi to u all sorry no personals will do tomorrow its my day hope ur all ok. and i hope i havent missed anyone. 

 im going to the doctors tomorrow to go through my bloods i had done and to see if i need to have any more tests done,as i havent had a smear test for years,dose anyone no if i have to have any other tests done?im scared about tomorrow,i hate being exposed to other people suppose i have to get used to all that now.dh is seeing doctor corr on saturday,to go through his other results so hopefully we can get the ball rolling and be reffered to isis.well im off take care all of u and sweet dreams.lots off  shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening all....just getting my big brother fix so thought i'd pop on in the adverts!

JoJo - glad to hear your follow-up went well and that you have a date for FET already, hope your treatment plan appointment goes well tomorrow.  Please pass on my get well wishes to Emma, i hope she is OK.

Cleo - glad your appointment went well, and that it looks like you'll be starting treatment soon. was this your first appointment at ISIS? i think I've asked you this before but I can't  remember.  We're starting to get nervous about our appointment wednesday now as we don't really know what to expect....have a massive list of questions for them!

Shelley - hope yours and Dh's results are all Ok and you get the referral to ISIS.

Tricksey - hope your headaches ease off a bit.  I see you're at ISIS weds also, i doubt we'll see you as we're there so much later but what do you look like just in case?

Lisa - see you're starting Dring tomorrow, hope it all goes OK, are you injecting to DR?  I though most people used a sniffer? or am i confused?

Sam - really pleased to hear your starting to get pregnancy symptoms, crazy to say but I'm glad you're feeling sick.

Julia - keep thinking positive, sending you lots of BFP vibes.

Rivka - good luck with the ovulation testing.  I previously (before i knew about our MF problem) a combination of cheapy tests I bought off ebay and clearblue digital ones which i really liked cos they gove you a smiley face for a positive, but they are really expensive!

sorry would do more personals but I think the adverts are over!!

hope everyone else is Ok
cheery-bye 
Debs xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I really am amazed at the amount of ladies we have on this board that are cycling at the moment or about to start.  I think I've been around since day 1 (for this thread) and it has never been like that before.  Great I think.  Back when I first cycled I think it was just me.

Tricksy - Glad your headaches aren't too bad.  As for what did I eat/drink when cycling I just carried on as normal in general.  Of course when you are stimming you are supposed to make sure you have lots of fluid so make sure you drink a lot.  And in the 2WW a doctor once told me to drink a glass of milk a day and I've heard pineapple juice is good for implantation.

Jo - That's great that you can proceed with your FET next month.  Will you be doing natural or medicated?  Have you heard any more re Emma?

Lisa - Can't believe you are already starting your FET.  Good luck.  I think I remember being told by the ISIS to do my dr injection in the mornings and stimm in the evenings.  And I think time wise they say try to keep it within the hour but no panic if you forget one day.

Shelley - Good luck at the doctors today.

Cleo - So glad your appointment went well.  As far as your dh and sperm goes - get him on fish oil straight away.  It was in the papers the other day that fish oil is good for men's sperm.  Certainly worth a try anyway as there are certainly many other benefits to fish oil.

Julia - How's the 2WW going.  Are you an early tester (like me) or one of those strong enough to hold out.

Well I know I haven't mentioned everyone but I'm afraid nowadays I get so confused with what everyone's up to - Rivka, Debs, Cathie - hello.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Sam

I'm doing a natural FET. I should get all the info on what to do when I go for my appointment at 4pm today.

Emma had a bad night last night, her dh had said she only got 2 hours sleep. She's still not up to having visitors yet. 

Love Jo xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hello all

looks like I won't be chatting on here much longer.  we received a reply to our query today about how much exactly we should be budgeting as potential egg sharers and from what they said (£850 for the IVF as an egg sharer, £795 for ICSI, £700 for initial consults and tests and £350 for additional tests for egg donor/sharers) we can't afford it at the moment.  

thats a total of  £2695 even as egg sharers, and £1050 would be before they'd even confirmed we could egg share!

gonna have a massive chat about it tonight, but looks like we'll be cancelling our appointment tomorrow and waiting to either win the lottery or get our go on the NHS.  I'll let you know what we decide.

Goodluck everyone xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig - its not the end of the world,  don't panic too much. Have you looked at going to Barcelona or abroad? I think that its cheaper over there, not sure if it does work out cheaper though when you take flights etc into account. Can you borrow the money from family at all, have a whip round! Get saving, you will get there quickly or there is the credit card option, put it on one card, then transfer it to a zero interest one and pay off as much as you can each month?

JoJo - How did your appt go today? I had fingers crossed for you. Poor Emma, I hope that she is feeling better today. What treatment is she on do you know? I don't really know very much about OHSS I think I will go and Google it to get some info.

Sam - you have been around from the start of this, I think that you were one of the first to respond to me when I put the initial thread on. I am trying to drink plenty of water but I keep forgetting   How are you feeling? Sick I hope   When have you got your next scan, are they going to keep a close eye on you? Have you got a due date? I am reckoning that you are due about 5th Feb   try and hang on until 9th Feb, Hubbys birthday and our Wedding Anniversary!! 

I can't do all of the personals tonight it'll take hours theres so many of us now!!

I have got my first stimming scan tomorrow at 12.30, I am quite nervous and excited to see if anything is happening. Will I be able to see if any follies are growing? I think that I am feeling a bit bloated, like how you feel when you just start ovulating. So I think thats a good sign. I had a better nights sleep last night and I'm hoping I have a good one tonight too. I've stilll got the headaches but they are ok. I've also started having hot flushes and boy are they hot   I had a major one in Tesco's tonight, luckily a Fathers Day card was too hand to act as a fan  

Ok gotta shoot off, take care everyone and I'll 'speak' to you all later

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening Peeps

Hows it going?



1st Down reg injection - DONE (Gordon Ramsey Stylee) it all went ok this morning - like riding a bike    
Just felt really tired this afternoon so hope i'm not getting side-effects already!!!

Tricksy - Yes you will see follies tomorrow - its really nice when you see them it makes it seem all worth while,  Sorry about the hot flushes they always seem to come on when your out,  I had a really bad one at my nieces christening (and i was a god parent) not good!
I didnt really change my diet at all apart from eating more protein , had lots of mackerel and also drank lots of water.  With both my ivfs i was off work and rested alot but they didnt work so adopting a different approach this time and only having ET off. Good luck for tomorrow - thinking of you 

Pie Pig - Treatment isnt cheap is it hun,  Hope you can try and sort out a way forward,  my 1st ivf i did on the NHS and we've paid for all treatement since then - I dread to think how much money i have paid out over the last 7 years on treatment and tests   Maybe it would be worth finding out how long the NHS waiting time is and in the meantime save up - Hope you find a way

Sam - Yes we are the old timers on this board ( Don't i sound old! )
Hope your still feeling sick.  I had in my head that you have to do the d/regging around the same time every morning but just wasn't sure,  No more lie in's for me at the weekend 


Jo - Your so lucky being able to do a natural FET and it will save you loads of money too (no drugs yeah!!!)  Give Emma my best wishes 


Cleo - Great that your appointment went well!  and you will be cycling soon!  Sorry about the shocks but i've got to say after 5 years of going to other clinics Isis were the only ones that have diagnosed pco's for me and the blood clotting issue,  all the other clinics have always told me its "Unexplained"  so thats good that Isis do look into the "why" its not happening which is great,  How good as well to do it in the summer holidays - Result!!!

Julia - Hows the 2ww going?  Have you started the frantic knicker checking yet?

Rivka - How did your first day go?

Cath - Hi how are you doing?

Well better shoot
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all!!

just nipped on in between report writing. i hate this time of year!!!

the wilsons - think dh was a little shocked but he didn't say much. the consultant said that as it was border line you can't read too much into it. Basically a sperm count goes up and down and Dh's isn't low enough to worry about. I asked about icsi just in case, but the Dr din't seem to think we would need. I hope he's right as i don't want a low sperm count on top of all my problems. Did i mention they think i have pco now too?? no wonder we didn't get preggers. 

Piepig - i can totally relate to what you're going through. We got ourself into right knots deciding whether to go private or not. Basically it came down to money and that fact that we wanted them to investigate me further. We have been ttc for nearly 4 years and i can't quite believe its been that long. Good luck hun with whatever you decide. 

lisa - love the gordon ramsey style!! Glad the injection went well. ISIS were brillaint, the dr was really funny. he said tat i knew lots about IVF and asked if i wanted to swap places with him. just by scanning me he found endo, amazing as i had lots of scans at the general and no one picked it up until i went in for my lap. ISIS also think i have pco too. Glad i am doing ivf over the summer but its my brothers wedding and i'ma bridesmaid. just hoping i feel ok. 

Hi to everyone else.     

off to do washing and lunch for tomorrow. Roll on the summer holidays.

Lots of love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks 

its just a bit of a shock when you add it all up!  We thought we'd be able to do egg share for about £1500!  Gonna look at a few other clinics and at going abroad to see if we can find somewhere we might be able to afford.  can't really justify spending £1050 just to be told we can't egg share for some reason!

have emailed PCT to see what info they can give me about NHS waiting lists in the area and what their criteria are for NHS treatment.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

A quick question, does anyone know what a polyp is   that might not be the right spelling   . Dr lieberman said he would scan me for them when we started tx because i mentioned about my spotting. Can't seem to find much information on them.

Sam - i'm sounding stupid i know, but did you mean for dh to take cod liver oil capsules??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo - polyp??  polyp is an abnormal growth of tissue, Polyps may interfere with implantation of a fertilised egg in the lining of the womb, so they're often removed 

HTHs


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - glad your appt went well and you can start soon. A polyp is a growth, described a bit like a mushroom as they are often a blob on the end of a stalk. Dr Marfleet thought I had them at the hycosy so I went on to an HSG where they'd gone (think she knocked them off which is apparently easy to do as I bled a fair amount and it hurt after the hycosy). If you google them there is some info about them on a few US websites.

Lisa - well done on getting the first jabs out of the way. They're always the hardest. Are you jabbing yourself or are you getting dh to do it for you?

Rivka - sorry af appeared, good luck with the opk. 

Emma - I know you're probably not reading this but in case someone is passing messages on, hope you're on the mend now. Let us know if you need anything. 

Sam - you ok?

Tricsky -   for your scan. 

Piepig - the costs of private tx are really high. Good luck finding the funds. A friend of mine went to Istanbul and recommended it. She got a bfp first time and now has a little girl.

Hello to everyone else - I really can't keep up anymore. 

Had planned a quiet weekend but got a last minute booking for a chocolate party on Saturday and then our village open gardens was on Sunday so I had to get stuff ready for that, and then man the stall whilst dh went to a family thing we couldn't both miss. Then went to Swansea yesterday for a meeting, came back this afternoon. Thankfully there were three of us sharing the driving. Going to have a nice long soak in the bath now followed by an early night. 

Whilst I remember, someone asked about what to eat during tx. I've heard quite a few people say pineapple (yuk) and brazil nuts are good for you. And avoiding diet drinks which have aspartame.

Take care. I'll try to catch up properly tomorrow.
Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Tricksy - when I did tx I tried to drink lots and geenrally eat healthy. Did the same both times, 1st bfn 2 bfp, so not sure if it matters. But surely a lot of water should help with your headaches. Sorry you're having the side effects, I hated having them. Hope they ease out. And good luck for the scan!

Sam - glad you're feeling pg, good sign!

Lisa - first day at work went really well, hope it continues like that. And nobody talks kids there - just cats. Bliss  

Sam and Lisa - thanks loads for the web site advice! I just went on it and bought 20 tests. My project for this month  

Cleo - glad your appt went so well, and good luck for tx so soon.

Cathie - you busy girl you! Hope you get a nice rest tonight.

PiePig - tx is realy expensive, can really relate to that. Good move to check about NHS waiting lists. We had 1st tx on the NHS, at least it saves that amount.

Shelley - hope your tests go well.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie. I have started bleeding today so things are not looking too good.   I just did a test which was negative , but was not meant to test until Monday so I don't suppose that would indicate anything anyway. 

I think I am going to take a bit of time to decide if we want to try again (DH does not want to as he thinks it is too traumatic) but I want to give it one more go, if we can afford to of course. I am going to try to lose some weight too and hopefully win the lottery so we can try again.

Anyway, I shall log on again later and try and catch up on some personals - sorry about the depressing post  

Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia -   Really hope it's just implantation bleeding and testing too early.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - it really could be implantation bleeding, you have tested far too early if you are not meant to test until next Monday. There is no way you would get a + result yet. Don't be too down about it, you have got plenty of time yet. I will def come round Friday after my scan, its at 11.30 so will be round about 12 if thats ok?

Rivka - Has af turned up yet? what a pain having to wait for it all the time

Well I have just come back from Isis, had my first scan since stimming started last Wednesday night. All is looking good, I have got 10 follies, 2 of them are a bit small but the rest are good. I think that they are 11-13mm ? my lining is looking good too and we are still on course for e/c on Wednesday next week. I am back on Friday for another check up. Julie seemed really pleased with them   one very happy and relieved bunny  

I did mention the headaches and she said it was quite normal and not to worry too much. I have been drinking plenty of water today, I've done a litre already and plan to finish the bottle before I leave work so that'll be 2 litres today, plus of course what I manage to drink tonight. I am going to try and keep a bottle in my car all the time.

Cath - sounds like you had a manic weeekend   have you got a quiet one planned for this week? I hope you got a good nights sleep last night after your busy day. I will have to get to one of your fayres so that I can try your infamous chocolate   

Ok gotta dash as I'm at work, take care and catch up again later

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oh I forgot to ask, how many follies did you have at your first scan (after 7 injections) and how big were they? might try and trawl through out threads and see what I can find


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi people sorry i havent been on for so long!

Im going crazy. I feel so alone. al i have done today is eat an eat and eat , i have had take aways for the past 7 days because im feeling so alone and just so down! I have no friends here and even if i did they wouldnt understand, none of them want children yet or are married!

DH had an appointment at the Urologist today. Cant find anything wrong, just very low sperm, told only way is ICSI - but he was just like ok cool yep, first cycle pregnant.

I was so embarrasing,the surgeon asked us how many times amonth we try and we said once or twice because this is making me feel like i cant get close anymore because he isnt thinking about MY feelings about this. I feel selfish because i want him to make up for his problem - but i know it isnt his fault grrrrrr
we havent even tried this month - im fed up of every day one comig and going and fed up of seeing pregnant woman EVERYWHERE

I NEED A HUG a real one, im fed up, i have no one round here, even DH isnt bothered.

So confused, so upset, im completely lost and i cant open up to anyone because no one will listen!!!

Im sorry for taking up the board with my moans, i just cant concerntrate at the moment, and to think i have another year of waiting...

sorry people, really sorry, hope you are all ok i really do x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey Laura, here is a virtual hug, sorry its not the real thing xxx

I think all of us have days like this, and if the urologist said that ICSI is the way forward then I don't think it really should be any of his business how often you try as its unlikely to make any difference.  and don't worry our trying efforts have also reached an almost standstill since finding out DHs problem so you're not the only one.....I think it takes a while to get over and get both of your sex drives back.

we are now potentially looking at a long wait as it turns out the egg share program at ISIS is more expensive than we had realised from what we read on their website.

anyway i just wanted to let you know you're not alone. xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aww thanks, that is good to see tht i am not going through this as a one off. Its just so sad!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - hope you're Ok and that like the others said that you've just tested too early.

Tricksey - sounds like things are going well.  good luck for e/c on weds

love to you all xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Laura - if you ever need to chat to someone I'm here for you xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

laura.me ,u , and piepig are all in the same situation  m/f fertility ,but everyone on here is here to help.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

How did you all deal with it, what did he do when he found out?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

me personally i tock it quit bad felt so alone and that my plans for the future had been ripped up in front of my face .dh didnt want to talk but he didnt realise how much it affected me to ,im still finding it hard to deal keep thinking this is all abig dream and that some one will wake me up soon,and everywhere i go i see pregnant women just to rub it in abit more ,babys i can deal with but the other i cant and that makes me feel so angry because its not there fault ,infact its not anyones fault its just nature.just wish there was more i could do


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

that is exactly what happened to me. Then your ushered out of the consultants room and no acknowledgement from DH... like a dream?!

Another thing thats gets me is that the doc broke it to us


" you responded really well to chlomid and metformin, so no problems there at all.. however you wont be able to have children naturaly ... etc etc etc..."


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just a quick hello tonight because it is late.  Just watched X Factor (anyone else?) which I am really enjoying.

Cleo - Re the fish oils.  Yes cod liver oil is fine.  Anything with Omega 3 in it really.  Said it helps the sperm to swim.

Piepig - I am sorry about the costs you are facing.  I can imagine how you are feeling right now.  I am actually quite astonished - £750 for consultations?  I always thought that sort of thing was included.  The whole price seems quite high as I didn't think I paid anymore and I didn't egg share.  Liz did egg share so maybe she will be able to confirm.

Julia - I am hoping for you that today's BFN was just too early.  Monday is a long way off yet.

Was actually sick properly for the first time yesterday but actually had a good day today with no nausea at all!  Appointment with Dr Rai tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Sam - Great news that you are being sick........sorry but you know what i mean - Thinking of you tomorrow with Raj let me know how you get on and what he advises about the met and heparin as i would be really interested to hear his take on it.

Julia - I'm sorry that you got a BFN but like everyone says on here you have tested very early and you would not get a accurate reading yet - Hang on in there hun    its so hard the 2ww wait isnt it - I understand exactly what you are going through and don't apologise for writing anything on this board Julia that is what this board is for - We are all here for you.

Laura - Really sorry to hear you are feeling this way but it is completely natural to feel like this,  You are not alone!  I certainly have days when i feel alone and lost,  my friends all have kids, my family have never had problems having kids and to be quite honest all they talk about is KIDS!!  and i feel an outsider and inadequate because of this,  also my friends have all made new friends through there kids and i'm still stuck in this limbo.
I just want you to know you are not alone 


Tricksy - Well done on all those lovely follies    Just had a look back on my notes from my last ivf and i had 12 follies 10 on the right 2 on the left (my left side is very lazy!)  by day 8 but i was on  high dose puregon cos on my 1st ivf i think i only had about 4/5 follies.  That is great news for you hun and i will be thinking of you next Wednesday for EC .......... When they sedated me last time i started waffling on about "Going trucking later"   so be warned the sedation has a funny effect!!  

Rivka - Glad your new job is going well and that is great that they don't all talk about kids................Result!!!!!!!!!!!  How many days are you working in the week?

Cath - You sound as busy as ever hun............do you ever stop?  Hope that you can rest up soon,  How's things with you?  Did you get to the lightlife meeting?  Hows Daisy - Getting big?  Does your DH find himself at a loose end when the footie season is over? 



I'm knackered!!!!  Day 3 of drugs and i feel so tired already,  Can't remember feeling this tired on my other ivf's but i wasnt working with them?
My legs are bruising up already and all lumpy where the injection is going in........gross 

Well i had better dash, my only day off this week and gonna pop out to get some fresh air

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Gggrrr just did a bit long post and lost it    ok, here we go again!!!

Lisa - Thanks for letting me know how you got on with your first ivf. I am back for another scan tomorrow, I am wondering if there will be any more tomorrow? How was your day off? I am off tomorrow but I have got so much on its unreal. It always happens when I get Fridays off, I don't know how I am going to get it all done!! Well we are off next week and have only a couple of things on, and nothing after Wednesday so I don't have to worry about that

Julia - How are you feeling? are you still up for me coming round tomorrow? It will still be about 12, my scan is at 11.30 and i'll come straight round. I'll pm you my mobile no in case anything comes up

Sam - Ive been thinking about you today, hope it all went ok

Sorry to everyone else, I've run out of time. My hairdresser is due any minute!

Catch up tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just popped on to see if everyone is ok. I ok but eating like a horse today    I've had really crap stuff too   biscuits when I got into work, at lunchtime I had a peach, cheese and onion roll (a big one  ) a couple of handfuls of nuts and raisins and then for dinner I've just had a ham and coleslaw sandwich   well I thought that was better than a takeaway!!! When I have my hair done my hairdresser does not leave until 8.30, too late to start cooking  

I am still getting on ok with the injections, I am also feeling quite bloated today. My scan is booked for 11.30 tomorrow and I am hoping that there are going to be a few more follies. I have had a look around and I'm thinking that 10 follicles is not that many but I don't know   I'm a bit worried about it really. I'll see what Julie/Gemma say tomorrow.

Take Care

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone how are u all?

        sam.in a nice way glad ur feeling sick ,thats a good sign,just make sure u take it easy enjoy every minute of it,ru having cravings or anything yet?take care hun. 

         trisky.glad everything is going ok with u,cant belive how many times ur in isis this month,is this how it is normally,how do u get all the tie off work?how is ur hair?u should come in and see me.whats ur scan for tomorrow?   

          cath.u are a really busy person cant keep up with u,have u got much planed this weekend?hope the weather is better. 

          julia. pls stay positive     u never no as everyone els has said it may be to soon to test.so just stick with it hun 

          lisa.dose all this really make u feel so bad   so do u have to inject urself?i wounder if i will have to do that to,are the injections to stimmulate eggs?sorry if i sound stupid but still trying to understand what ur all going through.so will u be relaxing this weekend? 

           cleo.hi hun how ru and dh ru nearly up to date now with all ur markings?ru up to much this weekend?and have u herd anymore from the clinic? 

         laura.hi hun how ru today?ru feeling abit better today?been thinking about u today have u and dh tried to talk?like i said before u now where i am. 

       piepig.hi hun how ru?cant belive even egg share is still that much,what ru going to do?we havent gone into costs yet but im sure we will when we get our refferall.ru up to much this weekend? 

      rivka .hi hun how ru?ru up to much this weekend? 


hope that is everyone,if not sorry but hi to anyone i missed out.i was at the doctors on tuesday my bloods are normal,but he wants me to have a hycosy,i have read alittle on this but not looking forward to this,as it sounds painfull,can anyone give me abit more information if u bhave had this done im abit scared.dh is going back to the oaks on saturday to see doctor corr on his latest results,but i cant go as im working and saturday for me is areally busy day so i cant go,so i hope he listens properly and takes it all in,u no what men are like.so i hope we can get refferal to isis to see marflett,my doctor has sent a refferall,so lets get things started pls.because im going   .not doing much this weekend,everyone (family) keeps asking for hair cuts but to be honest wish they would just leave me alone  .dh is clay shooting so im a widow this sunday,fathers day so i hope u have all got ur cards,omg men are so hard to buy for.sorry i will shut up now  .spk soon.

         lots of   shelley.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Morning everyone 

First , i must apologse for self loathing yesterday! I just felt a bit more normal today. Me and DH tried to talk but he was still being him so just let it go for now.


Now im catching up with everything if i get anything wrong i apologise! 

Sam - thats great, how i would love to eat like that! I have to lose 2 stone even before i get to your stage!  

Trisky, i hope things go well for your scan tomorrow, to treat youselve you should go see Shelley!   

Julia, it may be too soon. I know its that horrible weight but adding to the stress doesnt help, we are all here for you and thinking of you. Just give it time.

Piepig.Everything is a cost isnt it? It just feels like everythig is against everyone. What are you going to do now?? 

Shelley - thanks for all your help yesterday, Just being there was a real help, thank you! go to www.johnandlaura.co.uk and look for hycosy. Its a very quick but about what happened to me. Try and go with DH, so he can hold you hand. It was uncomfortable and i would suggest some really strong pain killers before hand. If you need any information at all about it please pm me! I will be glad to tell you more if you want to. But the main thing is , is that it doesnt last more than 10 mins and you will know if your tubes are blocked or not and if there is a suspect of PCOS. And when you here those words - youre ok theyre not blocked and they all telling you its great news, the emotions of relieft just flow through you (and if your like me all the discomfort/embarrasment was worth it and i cried a little hehe!). If they PCOS they will possibly pop you on Metformin and Chlomid but it really depends on DH. They took me off Chlomid as you can only go on them for a limited amount of time. 

Men will listen (shame you cant put a dictaphone in his pocket lol) has he seen the Urologist. Marfleet is good but our referral isnt until the next finanical year as they have no funds this year now  (we got put on the listy in January) If you go through constable ward at colchester the referal took us a week to see them and the drugs were all perscribed on one perscription for £7.50 (or something like that) so not as much as ISIS would charge.

I would love to meet you soon. I did try and call this charlotte who placed the add but no answer or call back again   . 

I know what you mean about family, however i havent told mine because i dont want to worry them, besides they all tell me that imtoo young... but im 6 years older then my mum when she had me and 8 years older than my brother when he had my nephew! I think we all know when its right to have children.

Its a real shame you cant have some time on your own. I have the whole weekend on my own agin. Johns at work all weekend and i have nothing planned at all, Cars just been sent back to the HP company so i might just stay home... and play with my kittens!!! (who are so cute, 1 month old now! anyone got a good home for one?!) 

Hope everyone has a lovely day tomorrow. Hopefully not as muggy as it was thursday!  Ps sorry for bad spelling im on the laptop and i have dyslexia!! hehe!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick post as about to take the dogs out. Just wanted to say to Tricksy not to worry about how many follies at the first scan. I only had about 8 at the first scan last time but that doubled by the time we got to et. The small ones can hide behind the larger ones so they aren't visible till things are a bit more developed. Good luck for later. 

Hope the rest of you are ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just thought I'd move the appointments up. I will do personals later.

15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30) Laura01 (2nd appt)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!) 
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan

Good luck for today's scan tricksy.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just quickly popping in to say my appointment went OK yesterday.  Had to give some blood to be checked (not quite sure what for) but other than that it was just a chat so none the wiser as to what is going on inside really.  So still really scared.  Went to my GP today to try and get back into the NHS system (we just don't have the money anymore for private appointments) and he said he will refer me but it would take 2 weeks before I either hear anything so what is the point of that.  It is now I need the support.  I'm still feeling knackered though so I am hoping that is a good sign.

I'll be back later to catch up on what has been going on with you ladies.

Lisa - I'll PM you about the metformin issue.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well firstly a big thank you to Tricksy for popping round today. It was great meeting you and chatting about stuff. Maybe James will be a bit less shy next time! He said he wanted a horse after you had gone - I don't think that will be happening! It sounds like treatment is coming along nicely for you, so fingers crossed for next week - I will be thinking of you.

I spoke to Julie at Isis today who said there is absolutely no chance of me being pregnant as the bleeding is quite heavy now. I am upset about it, but think that as it has not worked for me, then there is more of a chance of it working for you guys! 

I promise to do personals later (sorry, I have not done them for ages!) 

Regarding the meet up, Tricksy and I were discussing it today. I was thinking afterwards, you would all be more than welcome to come round here one Saturday or Sunday afternoon, to sit in the garden for a chat and a few drinks, or alternatively somewhere else, I was not sure if Emma was arranging something (sorry Emma if you have it all arranged!) Just an idea if it is easier for everyone (I won't be charging admission, to go towards the Julia ICSI fund!)

Take care everyone, I'll try and get back on later for personals.

Julia xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aww big hugs hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Julia - it was lovely to meet you today and so nice to talk through everything together. I am so so sorry that its not looking good for your cycle, thats just pants   and so unfair. Fingers crossed that you decide to have another go later in the year and that time will be your time for it to work. James is so cute and I'm not sure what I did to make him so shy   you are both more than welcome to come down to the yard one weekend and see Cropi. A meet round at yours sounds great too, not to far for me to go   we could all bring a little something with us to make things easier for you.

Sam - Please try not to worry too much. You are doing great, you are knackered, feeling sick, being sick.......all great healthy pregnancy signs, plus you saw a lovely heartbeat last week. It's stupid that you can't get a referal for 2 weeks, surely you can get in quicker than that. Maybe an idea would be to ring the docs and ask the secretary if the referal has been done and to who, then ring the hospital and speak to the secretary of the consultant and see if you can bring it forward any more. Tell them how worried you are and hopefully they will be kind and help you. Take care hun

JoJo - How are you feeling? you are starting your FET next month arn't you? Is it a natural cycle or do you have drugs too. You must be getting very excited. Are your frosties Blastocysts? Have a great weekend

Cath- Thanks for the reassurance about the follicles. i had my scan today and I have now got 14 follies   10 good size ones and 4 smaller ones. My lining is 8 mm (from 7mm on Wednesday) so its all looking good. Apparently Ariana is doing my egg collection next Wednesday and it'll be in the morning so no stupid o'clock HGC jab for me  

Ladyb - You do not need to apologise for having a bad day, we all get them and we are all lucky that we can sound off at each other, we all understand how each other is feeling, not something you can get from 'normal' friends   Sorry you are having such a hard time. I too was refered in January (06) and I am having treatment now so 16 months. It could of been earlier but we had problems getting time off of work   so don't feel too down. The time has gone really quickly

Shelley - it is quite normal to go to Isis so often when you are having treatment. You go and see the nurse just before you start to go over the injections. You then have a scan to make sure that you have down regulated properly. If all is ok you then start stimming the next day. After 6 days you have a scan to ensure you are growing follicles, then you have another 2 scans, a couple of days apart to check you are doing ok. I am at Isis next Wednesday for egg collection and then back again either friday or Monday for egg transefer   so yes you are there a lot during treatment. I am very lucky that I work not 5 mins away from Isis and I live even closer. I have had my scans at 12.30 so that I can go in my lunch hour and we are both off work next week.

Hope that I've got everyone, I am very hungry so need to go and sort dinner out. Have a great weekend and catch up soon

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,how ru all this evening?just been reading the last posts,and i think a meet up would be grate,and i would love to be there but for me saturdays would be a big no no   as saturdays are the most bussiest day and there is no way i can get out off them,but i would really love to meet all the people that have given me so help and support.and trisky ur right none off ur normal friends understand at all,thank u for telling me about why u need to go isis so much while being treated,its a good job ur not to far away.

julia.im so sorry hun i real feel for u and dh,what ru going to do next?a big vertual 

laura. any time hun,we all need a rant every now and then or we will go mad,if u do want to meet up just pm me.

sam. thats such good news    

i really hope tomorrow gose ok so wish i could go ,anyway i wrote to much lastnight so i wiil save some room for the rest of u.but i will be on line most of the night .


lots of   shelley.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

How are we all?
Well the tiredness is still with me but no other side-effects yet (fingers crossed) i will have no more but my legs are bruising up quite bad - roll on the 2nd July for my baseline    

Am i the only one in July having treatment 

Tricksy - Great that you have more follies - good luck for Wednesday   


Julia - Soooooooo sorry hun - sending you a hug   its not fair is it,  I was devastated when i got my BFN,  hope your ok if you need a chat pm me

Sam - Thanks for the pm - Hope you can get through the NHS system quicker it sucks!!!!

Shelley - Yes unfortunately the drugs can make you feel bad,  the drugs i am on are downregging drugs they put you on these to stop you producing eggs and take over your natural cycle (basically they put you into a menopausal state,  you can either inject like i am or sniff,  then after that i get put on HRT tablets to build the lining of the womb up,  so it will be ready for my little frosties.  This is my first FET so it is all new to me,  IVF is more complex.

Anyway it bye from me
Lisa xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, that actually sounds quite scary what they do. Considering im fine and its my DH with the probs... 

So have you got time off work for that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Tricksy - great results with your last scan! Good luck on Wednesday  

Lisa - glad jabs are going fine. Sorry you're tired, I felt the same with d/regging. Try to take it easy as much as you can hun. 

Julia - so sorry about your bfn   I remember I was so sad when it happened to me. Just take care of yourself and dh and cry if you need too, when you feel better you can review your options. And we're always here for you.

Sam - I understand why you're worried but you have great pg signs so I'm sure everything is fine. When I was having my last m/c, when I was the same time as you are now, I already had severe pains in my tummy and feeling generally ill (which continued until the actual m/c), you're thankfully not having any of this so I'm sure you'll be fine.

Cathie, Cleo, Liz, Shelley, Laura, Jo  - hi! Hope I haven't forgotten anyone ...

Going shopping. Have a great weeked everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Tricksy - thanks for the offer of coming to meet your horse one day - we would love to! It was nice to chat to you too. I am hoping that everything goes well for you in the next couple of weeks.

Lisa - sorry to hear you are feeling tired. They say you should rest as much as possible if you are feeling tired, to help your body. Hope it is all going well for you. The 2nd of July will come round really quickly - hang in there!

Cathie - Have you any food events on this weekend? Hope you are not working too hard.

Sam - How are you feeling? I hope the side effects are not too severe.They must feel very reassuring though  

Shelley - Perhaps a Sunday would be better for a meet up if Saturdays are not good for you. What does everyone else think? I am not sure what we are going to do now. I may take a couple of months to think about things.

Liz - How is motherhood? I hope things are going well. 

Rivka, thanks for your message - enjoy your shopping!

Carly, LadyB14, Debs, Cleo, Jo, Emma - Hi to you all too. Sorry for the lack of personals - it is hard to catch up seeing as I have not posted properly for ages. Sorry guys. 

I have started scouting round the house, looking for stuff to put on ebay. So far I have a Coast dress that I bought last year for a wedding on ebay, currently at £30, so that is a start towards the ICSI fund!

Anyway, hope you are all well. Enjoy the weekend everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Isn't the weather bizarre today. Keep going to put the washing out only to have it rain again.  

Had a nice quiet weekend planned, though was supposed to be working today, but the in laws have descended on mass so that's gone out the window a little bit. I love seeing my sil and the children, but the rest wind me up by trying to tidy up and bring everything into the kitchen even when there's no room or I have chocolate stuff out which needs to be kept separate. They never learn though. 

Julia - How are you doing? So sorry about your bfn. A meet up at yours would be great, though we'll all bring stuff so you're not having to run around after us all. Would be lovely to meet you again, with time to chat properly.

Tricksy - sounds like everything is progressing nicely. 

Lisa - you poor thing with all those bruises. Fingers crossed you won't have any more side effects.

Rivka - how's the new job going?

Sam - are you managing to relax a bit this weekend? Hope so, you have to look after yourself and bean.

I've lost track again and I can hear mil fussing downstairs so hello to everyone else. Hope you're all ok. Someone was apologising for "me" posts the other day. DON'T! That's what we're here for.

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith is doing well thanks, Changing so much. She was awake most of the day yesterday and now is sleeping all day today!!! That is good but she will probably be up late tonight!!! I am struggling to get into a good routine at the moment as if she wakes up a bit later it puts the whole day out or if she sleeps more in the day she wont go down early at night, Motherhood is not as easy as you think but i wouldn't change it!!!

Julia:

I'm so sorry it did not work for you this time, but the odds are in your favour for next time. Enjoy the summer with your little boy and then get back into it. A meet up at yours would be good for me as easier for feeding and changing. 

Emma:

Hope they have let you come home for the weekend hun. How awful for you to go through that. At least you no there are some lovely eggs in the freezer. Get well soon!!! xxxxx

Cathy:

I know what you mean about the weather today but my washing is on the line getting dry then wet again!!!!!!!!! I am the same with my mother in-law she is so condescending.

Lisa:

Not long now until you get to be on the 2ww again hun I have everything crossed for you.

Tricksy:

Wow hasn't it come round quick not long till egg collection. Glad you are getting lots of eggs reading for Wednesday. I felt like a chicken by this stage ready to lay!!! ha ha

Sam:

So glad things are going well for you hun. I still have a heart monitor for listening to the baby if you want to borrow it. When is your next scan? Did they give you a due date?

Laura:

I know what you mean about doctors telling you news like that then rushing you out the door. We were told over the phone that iui would not work for us and that icsi was the only option. I cried and dh just went oh well not to worry thats what we will do like it was going to work first time no probs MEN!!!!!!! But on the good side we have a beautiful baby girl so it does work!!!!!!!

Rivka:

Have you started testing for ov yet? Are you buy some nice underwear for the bed room!!!!!!!!! ha ha You do have to keep this sort of thing fun. Do you tell dh when its time or do you try and keep it partly spontaneous?

Cleo:

What are you up to with treatment at the moment?

Jo jo:

Glad they are letting you get straight back into treatment. Are you feeling back to normal now?

Hi to everyone else hope you are keeping well.

Take care 

Liz & Faith xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,
  i have to say this wont be a happy post tonight   i think i have had the worst day since finding out that we  have problems,i was ok this morning  appart from me and dh having small crossed words before i went to work not good,but i felt abit emotional and worried as dh had to see doc corr today,and what started it of was i had a really horrible client in first thing ,she made me run behind ,i just couldn't stop crying    then i sorted myself out ,and i was just waiting for my next client and for no reason just stood there and cryed again,i went to the toliet and tried to sort myself out again and ended up having a panic attack .then everything hit me and i realised what we are gonna have to go through to get the child we so long for     .and i was really hoping that doc corr would say to dh "your results are all wrong,someone has got them mixed up with another patient,sorry for the inconveniance,off u go" but no far from it,we have been told icis is the only option,dh has very high fsh i think ,and he has got to do a gene test as this can be passed on to our children   .and there is no change in count or movement.and another thing that im worried about is a couple off years ago i had an op to remove a lump in my neck,it turned out to be "toxoplasmosie" it comes from cats poo,(dont ask me how i got it as i dont like cats)anyway i was told i would always have it,but may not show up like before well i have got another lump   and i finally read up about it lastnight and it is so dangeras to unborn babbies ,so this another worry so i had that on my mind aswell today,sorry guys but i really needed to get this all of my chest ,and sorry if i sound like im moaning but it all really got to me today,i thought i was dealing with things really well,but im not.  .
  yes sundays wold be much better for me,or an evening.(meet up)anyway no personals for me tonight sorry.i will come back on when i dont depress u all.once again sorry.
                lots off   shelley.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey you!

Dont worry about depressing sweetheart.  

you and me are going through some simular things. however i think you need to look more into your toxi thingy. I willhave alook through my anatomy, medical and nursing books tonight and ask my doctor mate for any advice . Im sure there is something they can do for that.

We were told same thing for my DH. He saw they Urologist this week (which took 3 months to get appointment). There is no explaination for us, however thereshould be something to so if he has a high FSH? Has he been refered?

There is hope honey, keep hold of it. Im here if you need me. If you EVER want to come round im only 5 mins away and you and me can cry and cry as much as we have to !

For once I want to give you words of encouragement like you have for me. We all have days like this but as you can see there is Hope out there - it can happen.

Just give each other a big hug tonight and heres one for you from us


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - I think that you should go to the docs and have a chat about everything. You need to get things straight in your head and put everything in perspective. Do not reseach stuff on the net too much, its way to scary and your only every seem to get the worse possible senarios. It truly is not as bad as you think, icsi is no worse than ivf, its just finished off differently, thats all. Really go and get some proper advise, either with the doctor or the nurse. Good luck and keep your chin yup  

Julia - a meet at yours on a Sunday would be great, just let me know when  

Everyone else - only a quickie tonight I'm afraid. I am pooped today, we have had friends over today and hubby cooked the bbq in the garage as it was peeing down   I am starting to feel really bloated now, I can feel my ovarys when I sit down, when I have a pee, when I walk, in fact all the time   I know that this is normal though, well I hope it is   No more riding for me now, I'm way to uncomfortable to be sitting astride anything, let along a great big horse   So that could be it for 10 or so months if all goes according to plan   

Gotta go I keep yawning and I need to slob on the sofa, hope your having a great weekend

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all hope you're all Ok

just a quickie from me to say a sunday would be fine.  would love to meet you all xxxx

Debs


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi , can do sundays but not between half 12 and half 3, sorry! But yes would love to see people and hear stories!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shelley:

As the others have said you don't want to bottle up your emotions as it will just be to much. I agree that going to see your GP to discuss things, he may be able to explain things to you and help with the lump thing. Don't ever feel bad about having a cry, I know how hard it can be to talk to people who have not been through it and you feel that know one understands but thats what we are here for moan all you want hun.

Re meet up:
I could only go to a meeting during the day on a Sunday cause of Faith and it's an hours drive for me would love to meet you all.

Take care Liz & Faith xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello ladies, im back at last  

I got home from hospital on friday after six very long days and nights, ive had wires going in and out of me, its been un-beleivable. I put on nearly 4kilos in fluids and looked 7months pregnant, which i think was the most heartbreaking thing of all   (its slowly going down) I wont bore you with all the gorey details but needless to say i am over the worst of ohss. We had 9 eggs after collection and 4 fertalised which they froze on friday i beleive. We say Gideon at ISIS on friday and he scaned me and said i had fluids and defo ohss but told me to go home and rest and drink lots, think really i should have gone straight to a & e then   anyway the last few days have all gone by in a complete blur really and im still not really with it. Think this is going to take me some time to over come. We have an appointment friday with Dr Boto at ISIS as he was monitoring me in Ipswich Hospital, he will scan me friday and i guess we will discuss what happened and what happens next. Im very scared at the moment, of everything really, feeling very low and vulnerable.

Sorry for the me post and thank you all for your well wishes, i will keep you posted

Lots of love to you all 

Emma xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello hunnies,

i have tried to catch up but wow there is a lot going on!!

i have been a bit up and down this week, i think it is finally sinking in what is about to happen and i am absolutly crapping it (sorry). I am happy as anything one minute then a blubbering mess the next. I just think the side effects are high and the chances of success are so low, why am i doing this?? Then i give myself a stern talking to and try to move on. Roll on Af so i can just get started!

Doesn't help that i had another trip to the drs this week with a mole i was worried about. it has a white circle round it. Saw the nurse practitioner who said that she wasn't sure what it was and to come back in a week if it hadn't gone and see a dr. Well i got straight on the internet and diagnosed it straight away as a halo nervis. Basically should be benign but a dr needs to check it out. guess i will have to go back and tell them what it is   . just another thing worry about, realy going   .

sam - so glad you're gettin pregnancy signs   

Shelley - hope you're ok hun   i can totally relate to how you feel.

Angel - so glad you're out of hospital hun, its so worrying. We saw Gidon last monday, can't beleive he didn't send you straight to hosp. Rest up and i hope you feel better soon.

Lisa - hope its all going well. we wont start til mid july so testing poss end og aug, early sept. 

Liz - glad you and faith are doing well.

julia - sorry for your BFN hun, and good luck for your fund. it all adds up!! I am free on sundays and would really like to meet up with everyone.

Rivka - how ya doing hun??

Tricksy - good luck for your next scan hun.

jo - what dat are you starting?? We must strat around the same time??


Cath, rivka, laura, piepig, hello, hope i haven;t missed anyone!!!

Chat soon 

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

Having a tough day today - As always on Fathers Day,  I lost my Dad when i was just 16 and really find it hard on Fathers Day together with not being able to make DH  a Dad  



Cleo - It is perfectly normal to be crapping yourself hun and that you are up and down it really is a rollercoaster of emotions but if i can do it anyone can,  I really found the actual treatment a lot easier than i thought - you'll be fine!

Angel - Sooooooooo glad your home safe and sound - We were all really worried about you hun,  you have really been through a terrible ordeal and i wish you a speedy recovery - thinking of you 


Tricksy - Yes all your symptoms are normal - I remember on mine the few days leading up to ec it is uncomfortable -  Sending you lots of positives for Wednesday   


Shelley - Hang on in there hun - I think it would be best to speak to the GP about the lump as you can scare yourself looking things up on the net.

Liz - Good to hear from you!  Glad you and littlun are doing well - Going to see Oceans 13 this week .............Brad Pitt/George Clooney............  


Cath - Sorry your quiet weekend has gone by the by, Hope you've been able to rest today - Have you read any of the adoptions stories on these boards, I was reading some the other day and made me feel really happy.

Julia - How are you hun?  Doing ok?  Thats really kind of you to have the meet-up round yours - Are you in Colchester?  I have a tendancy to panic if i don't know where i'm going so can i have directions or maybe if theres anyone coming from my way we could travel together?  Sundays is fine for me - Thanks

Rivka - Hows it going hun?  did you buy anything nice at the shops?  Hope the new job is still going well and there still off the kid talk mode,  Are you still having acupunture?

Sam - Hope your ok - Whats the plan now for getting you on the NHS system quicker?

Hope i got everyone 
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Lisa

just wanted to send you some big   for today hun.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - welcome back. Glad to hear you're on the mend, though like Cleo I can't understand why they didn't hospitalise you as soon as they realised you had OHSS.

Tricksy - I put on a dress size in a matter of days when I was stimming last time. The progress of the follies is good. Hope you're having a relaxing weekend.

Lisa - Sending you lots of big   Fathers day is a bummer. I lost my dad 6 years ago, and fathers day is very close to his anniversary (next Thursday) so I can understand where you're coming from. 

I have read some of the adoption stories though not for a while. Our friends who are adopting are in the get to know the children week and are so happy now. The children aren't supposed to know that they will be moving in with them but on their first home visit, a few days after meeting them, the children brought a box of things each to "leave at mummy and daddys". It gives me hope that even if we give up on our own children we could still have a fantastic family.

Cleo - try not to worry too much about tx (easier said than done I know). I used to have a massive phobia about needles and have cold sweats and dizziness at the thought of them, but even with that I managed to get through 2 cycles. The side effects can be annoying but they do pass, and not everyone has them. 

Sam - hope you get pushed up the list this week. 

Shelley -   to you as well. Sometimes it just hits you and you have to go with it. Hope you're feeling more upbeat today.

 to Liz, Piepig, Ladyb14, Rivka, Julia and anyone else I've missed. Also wanted to say hi to Choccy and Tidds in case you're reading this. We miss you!

Any idea for dates for a meet up? I can do most Sundays as well, though we have a fair on the end of this month which is all weekend so I couldn't do then unless you all want to come and have a picnic there (it's the Colchester Food and Drink Festival at Castle Gardens). Think it's the last weekend of the month. August is pretty empty as well (yipee). 

Off to watch the end of the grand prix. Hopefully one of the dogs will come and curl up on my feet as it's a bit cool today.

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you've all had a good weekend Mine has been good, our friends came over yesterday and we had a lovely day and today I have had a day out with my Mum. We went to see my friend and her hubby play Polocrosse, I have never been before and it was fantastic, the horse were absolutly beautiful and blimey can they move   a great day out.

I'm not feeling too bad, I tried to describe to my Mum today how I was feeling and I put it like this..... imagine 20 big marbles shoved right up your wanjita and then try walking, driving, sitting and peeing with them in and thats what it feels like   she got the idea!!! I am feeling quite bloated now, I have not ridden since Wednesday and I'm gutted, my horse is also a bit miffed too, she looks so sad when I leave her in the field . I might try and go out tomorrow or Tuesday, just for a walk round the block. I'm not sure how I will feel between e/c & e/t, I'll have to wait and see.

Cath - Hi ya, my weekend has been very relaxing, we sat in a field for 3 hours watching horses charging around today, my idea of heaven!!








Lisa - Thanks for the good luck for Sunday, I'm a tad worried 

Julia - How are you feeling? Hope your ok, keep your chin up.

Sunday meetup is great for me, not too many plans made so far. Have you got any dates in mind?

Sorry for lack of personals, never enough time!!

Take care, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I have been feeling so hung over today - we went to our neighbour's BBQ yesterday and were only going to stay an hour, but staggered home (I think!) at about 1am - I fell asleep on James' floor, whilst he cuddled up with DH. DH reckons he tried to wake me up but failed. I have been feeling rough all day - I am getting too old for this!

Whilst I think of it, has anyone considered going abroad for treatment? I came across a website for a clinic in Hungary, and their website reckons their costs are half of what they are here, although you do have to consider the cost of staying there during treatment, flights etc. They seem to have high success rates too. I may look into that further and could combine treatment with a short holiday. 

Tricksy, your weekend sounds fab! It is gonna be a big week for you - are you ready do you think? Get yourself some good mags for after ET. Oh, by the way, I was talking to my neighbours last night who have the horse (whilst I was relatively sober) and I mentioned you have a horse and hopefully won't be able to ride for a while  , and they said if you need anyone to look after him for the duration they could do that for you, and exercise him etc and you could visit etc. Just a thought if you needed anyone.

Emma, I am so glad that you are okay. Welcome back, sorry that everything did not go as planned. Still, you have your lovely embies ready and waiting for you when you are better. I hope that all goes to plan for you, after the trouble you have had.

Cath, aww that was a lovely story about your friend's adopted children. I have had a look at some of the adoption posts, I did not realise how lengthy the whole process is.

Lisa, let us know what you think of Ocean's 13. We were meant to be going on Friday night but I had a headache so we went for a meal instead. Our babysitters (my mum and dad!) have gone on holiday for five weeks so we have lost our babysitters, so will probably wait for it to come out on DVD now. I want to see the new Shrek movie too (sad eh!). Big hugs are sent to you, I hope today has not been too awful for you, and you too Cath. I live in Highwoods,so hopefully, if everyone agrees, it will be easy for everyone to get to. When we arrange a date I will send everyone a message with my address, directions etc (not sure what wierdo's read these boards so don't want to put it on here!)

Shelley, sorry to hear you had a crap day. We all get them, so don't worry, you are normal! 

Cleo, I hope you are feeling more positive. It is the waiting around that is the killer isn't it? I hope your stern talking to yourself did the trick! The things we have to do eh! Glad the mole was nothing serious too. You don't need anything else to worry about!

Hi to Jo, Sam, Rivka, Cleo, PiePig, Shelley, Liz (and Faith!). I hope you are all well.

Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Emma - So so sorry I missed you and i've just realised   I hope that you soon feel better hun amd I'm so sorry that you have been through all of this, it really does stink. I'm surprised too that Gideon did not send you straight to a and e, very strange   Take care and get well soon xxx 

Julia - I'll get the ball rolling with dates!

I can do every Sunday except:

15th July
2nd September   

amazing for us as we are normally booked up to the hilt!!  I think hubby is liking this ivf lark as the weekends are really quiet and un-booked!!! 

Thanks for the word you had with your neighbour, I will bear that in mind for sure


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

All my sundays are free at the moment except 5th august and 2nd september!

Julia - we have looked at treatment abroad and there seems to be a good clinic in norway, there is a thread on here in the international section and everyone on there is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not posted for ages, so I've loads to catch up on. 

Emma - Sweetheart I'm so glad ur back   Just give us a call whenever ur ready, u know I'm always here. I hope ur doing loads of resting and that ur back to "normal" ( ) in no time.

Tricksy - "20 big marble's" I explained mine as a big bunch on grapes on either side   u do make me laugh. When is e/c hun? I know u've probably written it somewhere, but I'll get lost on where I am if I go back any further  

Julia - I'm so sorry hun. How are u feeling? (probably a stupid question). When I got the appointment for the follow up consultation for a week later, it really gave me something else to concentrate on. Sounds like u had a good w/end. Its been ages since I had a really good p*ss up.

Cath - Are u definately going for adoption? or have u not made ur mind up yet. I'm so pleased things are going well for ur friend. I have a friend in Hull who adopted 3 children (brother and 2 sisters) all under the age of 3. She is finding it hard work but loving every minute of it.

Lisa - Im sorry u found today hard   Hope ur feeling lots better tomorrow.

Cleo - Here's a bit of a AF dance         Hope that helps. Its quite normal to b feeling crappy and happy. Hope u get the mole sorted. I'm just waiting on af (she's not due until 28th June) then I have to have a baseline scan cd 8 ( think I might ovulate early, according to this months cycle) so transfer maybe about the middle of July  

Liz - Hope u and baby Faith are both doing well. Would b nice to see some pics of her.  Feeling as normal as possible   is any1 on her normal?

I know I've forgotten some people and I'm so sorry, I hope every1 is well and I know some people are feeling a little low and mixed up, but ur not alone, we all have moments like that and its quite normal, but never say sorry for having a rant and rave, thats what were all here for.

As far as the meet up, I'm in Ipswich and would find it quite hard to get to wherever (I don't drive) I know Emma would give me a lift (If ur feeling upto it sweetheart) but would any1 else b able to pick me up if Emma wasn't up to it? I'm free most Sundays

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

where abouts in ipswich are you Jo?  I could probably pick you up xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,
  this is just a qiuck post off to work soon,im feeling alot better think i needed to get it out off my system,dh is finding things hard at  the mo ,just dont no what to do to lift both our spirits.really sorry about the other post,i will do personals latter.
  im free most sundays but working on the 8th july.
        have agood day everyone spk later.
        lots off   shelley.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quickie

Those of u who are going through tests at the moment, try ur gp 1st for ur blood tests (HIV and Hep B or C, I can't remember which 1s u have to have now) I took the list in with me and asked which bloods they could do. I had my bloods done at my gp's and saved me a few hundered pounds.

Hope this helps

Love Jo xxx

p.s. Debs I have have pm'd u hun.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Came on here yesterday and wrote a really long message but computer crashed before I could send.  So frustrating and I just couldn't bring myself to write it again.  I did want to bring up the issue of personals.  Sometimes I come on here and want to post but just don't have the time to write personals for everyone.  It can be stressful too but I don't want to forget anyone.  Of course some times it is nice and appropriate to write personals but can we make it a thread "rule" that personals aren't necessary and we don't have to apologise if we don't have the time for them.  All you ladies seem to cope so well with them and I feel guilty if I don't.

Had a tough day yesterday.  Woke up in the morning to lots of brown discharge and feeling very very normal.  I spent the whole day panicking something is wrong and still am now to be honest.  I know I could have taken myself off to the hospital for a scan but was so convinced it would be bad news that I couldn't bring myself to go.  Still feeling the same now - 7.1 wks and feeling better than last week.  I'm hoping the symptoms come back (because they have always been very off/on for me) but if they don't I will def book myself in for a scan and put myself out of my misery).

Julia - I am so sorry this cycle didn't work for you.  Take time out to think through your options and I hope you are able to come back and try again.

Shelley - I'm sorry you are having such a tough time.  It must be hard for you particularly because you are in a job where you have to keep a smily face on all the time.  It must have been such a shock to be told that IVF is your only option.  Although I was told the same thing at one stage, of course I always had in the back of my mind that maybe one day I would be able to conceive naturally.  I think when you have a plan you will find your situation easier to accept and deal with.

Cathie - That's nice hearing about your friends going through the adoption process.  A friend of a friend is going through the same thing and because this couple don't have experience of children they are having to join in as helpers in childrens groups which they are finding really tough.  Are you any nearly to making a decision as to which way to go for you?

Emma - So glad you are out of hospital.  What a tough time you had.  I would be interested to hear all the details because I too had OHSS (mildly though).  No-one ever examined me (or even asked to see me) though I was sent for blood tests.  I too ended up looking 7 months pregnant and was in a lot of pain.  Luckily it never went any further than that and the fluid gradually went by itself after about 6 days.  Luckily for you now you have those embies waiting for you and you will be able to have them put back when you are fully fit.

Tricksy - Not long to go for you now so hopefully not too much longer feeling uncomfortable.

Lisa - Know what you mean about father's day - lost mine 3 years ago.

Liz - Glad Faith is doing well.  From what stage can you use a doppler?

Hi to everyone else.

As far as a meet up goes, I will just go along with the flow.  I live a long way from Colchester so will decide nearer the time whether or not I can come.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I really agree about the personals, its so hard to remember everyone and then when you forget someone you feel terrible and it does take ages to do them. We should not feel bad about not doing them and I am sure that none of us are ever offended if we don't do them....I'm not. I am sure that you are fine Sam, some people bleed properly through their pregnancy. If you are worried why don't you ring your doctor and ask them to send you to the early pregnancy unit or just ring the hospital yourself and see if they can see you? I am sure they will scan you to put our mind at rest? keep your chin up and don't worry too much, easier said than done I know. Where abouts do your live? do you drive? if not if you get a train one of us can come and pick you up I am sure

No more time for any others i'm afraid, I'm at work at the mo and want to finish asap. My scan is at 12.30 so i will let you know how I get on. The marbles are still jangling


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30) Laura01 (2nd appt)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!) 
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan

Good luck for today's scan tricksy. Hope ur 2nd appointment goes well Laura.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks JoJo  

Laura what time are you there??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i totally agree with the personals, they can get out of hand!!

I went to the drs today to get my moles checked as i found more of the halo moles i was talking about , 3 in total. My gp said that 2 of them were fine but there is one that he is worried about so i have been referred to a dermatologist who will photograph it and investigate it further. Just what i need, more hospital appointment!!   . 

Got a letter from ISIS which said that because i have mentioned spotting in my luteal phase they want to scan me and carry out e2 and FSH tests. i thought i had had them but i'm not sure. just hope it wont delay treatment.

tricksey - good luck for your scan and ec hun.

Hi to everyone else

love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well I went for my scan today, my lining is now 9mm which is good and right on schedule and I have 15 follies, one of them a biggie 18x23mm and the others are about 16mm which all sounds good. Julie said 'your on track for Friday then' 'No Wednesday' I said but no its been put back to Friday. I need to have at least 3 follies at 18mm before I have the HGC jab and I havn't   apparently things have really slowed down over the weekend. So I am now continuing with the Puregon and having another scan on Wednesday to check that everything is ok.

I am really pee'd off and worried that they have not grown on schedule. I'm just hoping they are all ok. Julie did not seem bothered at all, in fact seemed really pleased with my follies and said we should have a lovely lot of eggs   I should of asked how often this happens but I didn't and now I am worrying  

It has of course totally cocked up our time off of work. Hubby is just going to have to tell them he's not coming in next week until Thursday and they will just have to lump it, he is also off this week and can't cancel his holiday as he has paid someone to do this week for him   I rang one of my clients this morning (who is just as excited about this ivf as us  ) and told her whats happening, I am now going into work tomorrow and Wednesday and having all of next week off too. We are both self employed so this is gonig to really knock us.....again  

I'm really quite fed up so rebelled by going out for a ride this afternoon   we really took it easy and she was a sweetie, I felt much better afterwards and more chilled.

Hope you are all ok?

Laura how did you get on today?

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

How are we all,  Feeling really knackered still and just waiting for AF to appear, i'll be able to do dot to dot on my legs by the time i've finished injecting 

Agree on the personals - it does get hard to do them all, especially when theres a lot of posts, heres some

Tricksy - Sorry that EC has been put back - Wot a pain in the a*se!  especially with your and Dh's time of work, its really hard to plan work around the treatment - what strength puregon are you on?

Sam - Sorry you are having the brown stuff, it must have really worried you - Are you still getting it?  When i got pg the gp booked me straight in at the early pregnancy unit for a scan, maybe you could do this to put your mind at rest - it must have been so worring for you.  Sorry about your Dad too.
For the meet up i can meet you somewhere if you want.

Cleo - Hope the mole is ok and you get that sorted out.

Cath - Sorry about your Dad too, although i lost my Dad a long time ago now he was just so young (he was only 45) it doesnt get any easier.
Really nice to hear about your friends adoption it does give me hope that if this cycle doesnt work then we have got other options just need to get on with it as it does seem to take a long time.

Julia - Definately need directions - I am a nightmare!!!

Re the Meet up - There are a couple of Sundays i can't do which are 24.6, 1.7 and 8.7 then i am all clear - Let us know if anyone wants to share a car

Bye
Lisa


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated Isis List!! 

20th June = Tricksy-Scan  
22nd June = Tricksy-E/C
25th June = Tricksy-E/T
27th June = Tricksy E/T Blastocyst (fingers crossed)
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan

Is it just Lisa and I at the moment then I'm feeling lonley!!! 


Dates People can make on Sundays:

22nd July
29th July
12th August
19th August
26th August

Lisa - 1/7 & 8/7
Shelley - 8/7
PiePig - 5/8
JoJo - Most weekends but needs a lift
Tricksy - 15/7
Laura - most weekends, not between 12.30 & 3.30
Liz - most sundays but needs to be during the day for Faith
CathB - last weekend in June or July??  

If I've got any dates wrong then please change it   The most important person has not posted her dates yet...thats Julia, after all we are all decending on her house   

22nd July may be a good date as Lisa will not be on her 2WW I'm easy (or so the rumours will have it) and will go along with everyone else xxx

Hope your ok lisa and feeling ok, catch up again tomorrow, I'm gong to try and have an early night

Night night xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

awwww Tricksy hun I'll b going through FET in July, ur not alone. I can't do 26th August, I'll b sunning it up in Spain  

I agree about personals, although I do get quite upset when people leave me out............only joking  

Love to every1

Jo xxx

p.s Tricksy, great day for e/c, my birthday.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi how are we All?i no what u all mean about personals none for me tonight sorry.
just want to say sorry cant do 29 july going to the game fair up in leeds but the 22 july sounds go to me   cant wait to meet u all how exciting its nice to have something to take our mind s off things .
   
 sam. pls dont get to stressed,spk to ur gp if ur really worried,take care hun. 

 to everone els hi and thank u for ur kind words ,ur all such nice people.
lots off   shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi jo jo


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Tricksy, thank you so much for being so organised re the meet up. The only day I can't do is Sunday 29th July, but I am easy too   (must be something in the water round here lol!). Shall we make a date for Sunday 22 July? If anyone can't do that day we can always rearrange it. Ooooh, how exciting!! I will be crapping myself though, meeting all these new people! Shall we make it at lunch time, and then as Tricksy said, everyone bring something along? That might be fun. I hope the sun is shining that day! (although I have just read that Jo will be having FET during July - do you know the date?)  DH will probably want to go out that day - I can't see him hanging around with loads of women!

Tricksy, sorry to hear about your delayed treatment. That is not what you wanted to hear. I would not worry about it, I am sure they know what they are doing. Everything is crossed for you honey.

Sam, how are you feeling? Have you been for a scan? I hope you are feeling more settled. It must be so worrying for you. Sending you big hugs 

I agree re the personals, so as I am off to bed now I shall not be doing many personals tonight.

Hope you are all well. I have been doing a bit of research about getting treatment abroad, but I am not sure it would work out much cheaper. I think going to Norway is £1600 cheaper, but you then have to pay for accommodation and two return flights for me and DH so I am not sure it would be any better. Plus if treatment needed to be delayed you would need to re-arrange flights etc so could be quite stressful. I shall keep on searching!

Take care everyone. Let me know what you think about 22 July. 

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning! 

Sam - I'm with you on the personals. I feel awful when I can't remember what everyone is up to and I always forget a few people. We haven't decided for sure on adoption as I said I'd like to lose weight properly before I decide whether to have tx again or not. End of summer is my deadline for losing weight though at hte mo I seem to be putting it on instead  

Julia - thanks again for offering to have us all around to yours. I can do the 22nd though will double check with dh as I have previous for forgetting important dates.

Tricksy - better to wait and have the right follies than rush and have too few. Bummer that you have to rearrange everything again though. Glad you enjoyed your ride.

Must go as am at work. Hello to everyone else.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sunny morning here, hope it is with you too.  Feeling a bit better this morning because I have taken action and booked a private scan for tomorrow so at least I will find out one way or the other.  I did go to my GP and ask for a scan and he said "I should hear something in two weeks".  Fat lot of good that is.  I can't understand why my doctors aren't more sympathetic towards me and I can only think it is because of the private treatment I have had.  Other people I hear about get referred immediately for a scan and not me.  Surely my history of 5 years infertility, 1 miscarriage and 5 IVF failures, blood clotting disorder and lining problems (and and the PCOS) would be enough to get me a scan but no.  I remember when I went to the doctors and asked for a scan last year after my miscarriage - asked two different doctors and they both said I didn't need one.  Well I did because I had retained products (discovered when I booked a scan privately).  I am too nice because I never complain.  Well that's my little rant over.

Julia - Meant to say in my last post.  I did once think of travelling to Barbados for treatment.  Heard that their success rates were excellent and prices good.  What a relaxing way to have treatment.  But I didn't think I would ever be able to do that because of the OHSS risk (how could you fly back home if that were developing).  I have been abroad for operations before though and found that so cheap and easy.

Cath - You do well loosing any weight on a diet.  I'm afraid for me diets don't work - all I do is think about food all day long.  Yes I would like to lose a few pounds but have found the only way to keep my weight stable is to eat naturally ie what I feel like.  Otherwise I just yo-yo which they say is vey unhealthy.

Tricksy - So EC is Friday now then?

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Awwww thanks wilson, u did forget me though, go on admit it I'm just a 2nd thought    

I should b ok with the 22nd July, I should b in my 2ww by then. Julia thank you for letting us use ur place for the meet up, and ur hubby would just love to have a load of hormonal women chatting they heads off    

Sam - Suuny here too. Good luck with ur scan tomorrow hun.

Emma - sweetie I know u'll b reading these posts just to keep up with every1. I hope ur feeling much better. Give us a call whenever ur ready  

Just got a call from my son's school, have to go and pick him up, he's been bopped on the head with a rounders bat and is feeling a little dizzy.

Love to all

Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:

Glad you booked a scan, how bad they would not refere you straight away. Good luck I'm sure all is well. The doppler is good to use from 11 weeks depending on where the baby is lying. I found it so reassuring to here the heart beat exspaicaly inbetween the 12w and 20w scan when you can't feel any thing and the symptoms have gone. 

Meet up:

Thanks Julia for opening your home to all of us, you can give dh permission to go to the pub!!!!!
22nd is fine with me Anyone in Ipswich I could pick you up on my way through as I'm crap with direction and will need help!!!!!

Tricksy:

Hope scan goes well tomorrow and good luck for Friday.

Emma:

Glad they let you out before the weekend. How scary for you hope the scan is all well and you can get on with fet.

hi everyone else,

Take care Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

hi Guys

The available dates left are:

22nd July ok for Tricksy,JoJo,SamCathB,Julia,Shelley,Liz & Faith
12th August
19th August

Lisa - 1/7 & 8/7
Shelley - 8/7 & 29/7
PiePig - 5/8
JoJo - Most weekends but needs a lift, not 26/8
Tricksy - 15/7
Laura - most weekends, not between 12.30 & 3.30
Liz - most sundays but needs to be during the day for Faith
CathB - last weekend in June or July?? 
Julia - 29/7

22nd July is looking good for everyone, so is that a date!!??

JoJo - Hope that your little boy is ok, not long til you start your treatment now is it?

Sam - my e/c is not scheduled for friday, fingers crossed. I am back tomorrow for another scan. I do feel very bloated today and I'm sitting at my desk with my jeans totally undone  Its really uncomfortable to do them up!! I've got fingers crossed for you for tomorrow too, what time is your scan?

Cath - I know its better to wait but I am now worrying why they have slowed down so much, what if they havn't started growing again  I don't know why its happened.....in fact I am going to ring Fiona right now .....bugger, she's with a patient but she will ring me back later

Julia - its be great to get together round at yours, if we all bring something then it'll make it quite stress free for you, your hubby must be a glutton having your house full of hormonal women  we could make this a regular thing and every couple of months get together at one of our houses. I don't mind doing the next one 

ok, gotta dash I'm at work too, catch up later

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quickie my "little boy"      is fine thank u Tricksy, I'm so sorry for laughing but he is 5ft 5" and I'm only 5ft 1". he has hairier legs than DP and has a really deep voice, he's only 15 and I hope he's gonna stop growing soon or I'll have to get a step ladder to kiss him goodnight.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

AF should have arrived today.....no sign yet,  Looked back at my notes from last IVF and i was a week late so i wish it would hurry up.........makes me worry!  
Apart from that still bruised, still tired and my boobs are killing me - no more side effects please! 

Re : The Meet - I can do the 22nd July but that is two days after my ET which providing i'm feeling ok i'll be alright failing that I can do the week before which is the 15th
Does anyone want to share a car with me as i know i'll be nervous!  Luckily i have already met Cathie, Rivka and Cleo at a previous meet up.

Sam - Good luck for the scan tomorrow - don't blame you for getting it sorted,  I think your right about the private treatment,  when i went to the gp a year ago for something to do with pco's they told me to go and see my fertility doctor privately.

Julia - Thanks for opening up your home for us,  Thats a good idea if everyone brings something with them,  I'm always nervous meeting new people too.

See you soon
Lisa


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

From today's Daily Mail:

"Fish oil may boost fertility for men"

Men attending fertility clinics are being prescribed omega-3 fatty acids in the belief it will increase low levels of fertility. The extra fatty acids are also believed to make sperm more resistant to potential damage resulting from the chilling and freezing processes involved in assisted reproduction techniques. Researchers, from the Shaare Zedek Medical Centre in Jerusaleum, say that men with infertile semen consume less omega-3 fatty acids than fertile men. One fatty acid component in particular, alpha-linolenic acid, has been shown to have a significant effect on sperm quality."

Lisa - my AF was always delayed by dr'ing. Typical isn't it - just when you want to see it. Strange your boobs are killing you - do you always get that after dr'ing?

Jo - Glad your son is OK.

Sam
So maybe we should all get out men on them!

Scan tomorrow is at 11.30 so will update later in the day.

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ok, 3rd time lucky I have replied and lost my post twice already   if this one doesn't work then bugger it  

Sam - Good luck for tomorrow. Where are you having your scan? I'm at Isis tomorrow at 10 o/c for mine, I'll keep everything crossed for you

Lisa - Funny you should say about your sore boobs, my nips have been killing me for the last 4/5 days, I can't wait for this side effect to wear off. When are you booked for e/t and are you going to try and go for Blastocyst? A nice relaxing Sunday afternoon in Julias garden will probably be a welcome relief after a couple days of bedrest after transfer. I would offer to come and pick you up but I live literally a 5 minute walk from Julia's, if you get stuck though where do you live? 


JoJo - LOL I had visions of a 5 year old getting bashed on the head during playtime


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey all

we now have appt with urologist 1 week friday!!
hope everyone is well and that all treatments are going OK.

22nd July is fine by me, will need good directions though as i tend to get easily lost! oh and I'm very shy until i get to know you so please bear with me! xxx

ps. this was more of a me post but I edited it as wasn't sure how hubby would feel with everyone reading it.xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

what sort of food stuff should we bring?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig - your poor husband must of been worried sick, why oh why do they keep these things bottled up. Lets hope that you get to see a Urologist soon and he puts both of your minds at rest. At least you have not got long to wait. We must never ever apologise for doing 'me' posts, thats what we are all here for 

So far we have:

22nd July ok for Tricksy,JoJo,Sam,CathB,Julia,Shelley,Liz & Faith.Lisa,PiePignot ok for NO-ONE!!!!! wey hey its going to be a good afternoon 

I'm cacking myself about tomorrow but I am secretly feeling quite confident that its going to be ok, I will keep you all posted

Catch up tomorrow

Take Care

Tricksy


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig - you are very naughty why have you just edited your post  don't worry about what you put on here, thats what we are all here for, to support and talk to each other. Never ever worry about putting me posts up. Take care hun xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry tricksey it was naughty   but thought i'd got there before people read !  have put reason in above xxxxx

goodluck tomorrow


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

No problem at all, there is no need to apologise, the reason you did it is very valid and thoughtful of you. Take care, you can always pm me if you want to talk xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Darrrrrrlings! 

Cor what a week already! Firstly MUST APOLOGIS for lack of personals. (all will be revealed why!) , however PIGPIE , thats great which Urologist are you seeing. DH saw one last week and he was fab, however DONT warn him what happens or he just wont go. MY DH would never of gone if he knew! But its all done now and unfortunatly there is nothing they can do. In a way im glad its not anything serious and that DH is healthy apart from unexplained infertility.

Anyhow, I am studying at the moment and have had 5 weeks to do an Essay, the main essay (rather a dissertation for this term). ... but me being me and working well under pressure finally sat down last night at half 6 and though - couple of hours 2000 words later.. anyhow... 6 AM... yes 6AM!!!!!!!!

Went to bed, up at 7:30am and off to college i go! Suprisingly quite alert. But got home and fell asleep at 5 and just got up.

Anyhow another thing is that i was due saturday aparently. I am usually spot on every month but taking into account the 5 week month in May.. so the 16th (saturday), i havent had as sore boobs, i had a very sore personal area 2 days ago and i have had such a bad back for the last 3 weeks and now i have constipation and weird feelsing (almost like gas) in the tummy. But i am getting spots on face surely thats PMS not pregnancy  .

I dont think im pregnant, last time we had sex was 2nd May, with last period 18th May for 3 days (not 4-5). I cant be pregnant can I? This is just silly, surely its phsycological.

Ah well
Another month another month of me thinking i have baby battson on board  !

ANYHOW,  I am free all three dates. Let me know what to bring, sorry in advange for my state of podgyness but excited that finally I may have people to have a good chat to!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladyb - have you tested? It's worth doing if you're that late and have those kinds of symptoms. 

I could do the 15th as well as 22nd. Lisa - do you want to come with me or me to come with you? I'm not great on directions either but have a tomtom!

Tricksy - did they not increase your stimming dose? It may be that you're so close that they don't need to, and just leaving things an extra few days will be enough. My first cycle they uppd the dose quite early on.

Piepig - glad you have a date with the urologist now. Your dh is very lucky that you think of him that much that you took away something you thought might upset him. 

Cathiex


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I havent tested for two reasons:

a) I cant afford it
b) i will come on tomorrow probably and be completely gutted again... 

I havent ever had these symptoms before. But its getting to be every month of - oh i may be pregnant.

We have had sex this month though, but we were spot on for ovlation the month before. (im getting put off it, i know it will take time!)


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all.

Sorry for not posting for a while - lots of posts here to catch up on though. I have been taking a couple of days to think about things, and really really want to try again but DH is not keen. I can see we are going to fall out over this, but he does not realise how much having another baby means to me. Men eh! Still, what would we have to moan about if we didn't have men eh! We are back at Isis on Friday so I hope he will be persuaded then.

Rant over - sorry guys! 

Cathie, did you do anything about Lighterlife? I think I need to do something drastic, cos I don't have the willpower to lose weight by myself. I used to help out at a WeightWatchers meeting at West Bergholt, but even then did not lose much weight. In the end the leader told us we had to lose weight, or stop helping out! Not good for her customers to see the staff getting fatter!

Sam, that is terrible about your GP not taking you seriously. Good luck with the scan. Thanks for the tip re Barbados. I had a look on the net and it looks lovely. They do packages whereby you get your treatment and accommodation. I can't see DH agreeing to that though at the moment - shame eh!

Lisa, I hope that date is going to be okay with you, to come out during your 2WW. I think it will be good for you to get out and take your mind off it for an afternoon. How exciting - I am hoping it is going to work for everyone so that DH reconsiders and lets us have another go! 

Sam, thanks for passing on the info re the fish oils, and good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Jo, I did laugh about your "little boy". Still, I bet he will always be your baby, much to his embarassment! 

Tricksy, good luck with your next scan, it is getting close now!!! Thanks for sorting out everyone's names for the meet up. I am quite looking forward to it. 

What do people feel comfortable bringing along regarding food? Something easy and we could all do something different, some quiche, salad, coleslaw, pizza - anything really that we could stick together and have a bit of a picnic together. I will have to get name tags out as there are going to be quite a few of us, I will never remember everyone otherwise. Perhaps nearer the time we can get a bit more organised and decide what everyone is bringing, so that we don't end up with ten plates of sausage rolls! (not that I would be complaining!)

Piepig, good luck at the Urologists, I hope you get some answers. Don't worry about being shy - me too! Although the amount we all talk on here I am sure there won't be silence for long!

Liz, good to hear you are okay. It will be lovely meeting your gorgeous daughter. That Doppler sounds like a great invention. I would always become quite worried when the midwife came round for a check up, and it was always reassuring to hear a heartbeat.

LadyB14, sounds like you have been very busy. What are you studying? I would love to go back to college and do something different, but I don't know what else I could do really, and the older I get the more scared I get about doing something different.

How about this amazing weather? I love thunderstorms so I am enjoying it tonight.

Take care everyone. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Evening all.

Yes, lovely thunderstorms! 

Sam - agree about personals. We'll do as many as we manage. I'm never offended if I don't get personals - anyway not much is going on in my life fertility-wise   Sorry you are worried, hope the scan tomorrow reasures you.

Cathie, Lisa, Sam - feeling for you on Father's Day, it must be really tough for you. I'm sure they are watching over you nonetheless.

Lisa - How's tx going? hope you're feeling ok. New job still going well. Had my first kids talk but it was short and sweet - just asking if I had any - which is fine by me, not labouring the subject. And anyway it's a girl I don't work much with, my closer colleagues are happily child-free as much a sI know and only talk cats, hobbie, holidays and other good things   Yes, I'm still doing accu, don't see any results yet but giving it a go.

Emma - glad you're out of hospital and hope you make a speedy recovery.

Tricksy - I was very bloated with my ivf too, actually found it difficult to walk - so well done for you to be riding! - lots of luck for tomorrowv  sorry your timing is messed up again! But I'm sure that if Julie is not worried about your follies you shouldn't be too. I remember it's never exactly to schedule but they do monitor you and are very responsible at ISIS.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, I am back from Isis and feeling a lot better today  

My scan went well. I've now got 17 follies, 5 over 18mm and 10 in total 'good sized' ones. Fiona is very pleased with me and I am booked in for egg collection on Friday morning at 10.45    so i am having my HGC jab at 10.45 tonight (past my bedtime  ) Fiona is betting on 8 eggs, I am betting on 7, I am now really excited but cacking it at the same time.

We will be rung on Monday morning by the embryologist to let us know how many eggs have fertilised and survived and if we are going to go in on Monday and have normal transfer or if we can go to Blastocyst and have them put back on Wednesday.

Very excited now, can't believe its here. 

Sam - thinking of you hun xxx

Gotta dash I'm at work and I've sneaked on!!

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update from me.  Went into London for the scan today (feeling totally normal and spotting) so most pessimitic.  But baby is fine and they have put me forward a day - 7 wks 4 days.  So relieved.

Be back later.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

What a lovely day.

Tricksy- well done sweetie, I'm so pleased for u. Friday is a good day (my birthday). Thats a good time for ur hcg jab, mine was at 3.30 in the morning   Now let me guess on eggs mmmmmmmm I had 20 follies and managed to get 9 eggs, so for u I'm thinking maybe 8. I wish u all the best hun. 

Julia - Maybe ur dh just wants some time. I know Dan was really worried about me, he was so scared that I wouldn't b able to cope with it all again. I know what u mean though, I just wanted to get on with it. Good luck on Friday.  

LadyB - Any news today? Miracles can happen, I was due to start my d/r in February but did a hpt 2 days b4 and got a positive and that was after 2 years of ttc (sadly m/c 2 days later) But u never know.

Oh and by the way, I'm very shy too   I am honestly. If I start waffling on and on just tell me to shut up. I won't mind, I think thats my coping mechanism (sp).

Sam - Thats great news hun. Try to relax and enjoy ur pregancy. You posted just b4 me.

Love to all

Jo xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Just to let you all know that i havent tested today - Im worried sick  , im sure i will come on later or tomorrow! Rang the docs and they dont do tests anywaym i would have to buy one !!!

Ah well  !

Glad everyone is ok. Cant wait to meet people and chat  !

Im eating like a piggy right now, diet has gone out of window... so my confidence is a little down putting some weight on  !

Big hugs  to all, will probably be on later  

Laura xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Real quicky as I'm still at work....

Laura you can get pregnancy tests from Tescos for about a fiver, they are not all expensive and easily affordable

Sam - so so pleased for you, take care hun 

Catch up again soon xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie - I am supposed to do doing some work -

Also some Tescos do a preg test for you while you wait, which is even cheaper at £3 or £4. 

I will post a lot more later. Gotta dash,

Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:

I'm so pleased everything is fine how much better do you feel!!!!!! Did they say what the spotting could be? I read that it could be old blood as its around the time you would of had a  period. 

Tricksy:

glad you have lots of nice eggs hun, Good luck with E/C xx

Laura:

I know what you mean about doing a test then hours later coming on, so not only are you gutted but your out of pocket to!!!!!!! Hope you do a test and it is positive.

Re meet up:

I am also a waffler when I'm nervous so just slap me!! 

Take care Liz & Faith xx xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone. Another lovely day. 

Well, it sounds like there will be a lot of nervous chatter when we all get together!

Tricksy, I have everything crossed for you on Friday. Can you try and post when you have had egg collection, to let us know? Otherwise I could ask at Isis on Friday as we are there for an appt at 12 - I wonder if they would tell me?


Sam, wow what a relief, you must be feeling very relieved and happy. Have you tried the Oaks when you need a scan? They do private sexing scans, so I am sure they could do an early viability scan for you too. It may be easier for you than going into London.

Laura, if you need a test I have a spare one that I don't need. You can have it if you want. Let me know if you are interested and I can give you my address or meet up with you in the morning. It is only a cheap Tesco one though, so nothing special, let me know.

Rivka, your colleagues sound fab, not talking about kids all the time. I am sure there are better things to gossip about! 

Hi to everyone else. I am back to work now - I do some work from home but have not managed to do much over the last month or so, so need to pull my finger out and get typing!

Hope you are all well.
Love Julia xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your kind offer hun   I cant afford to buy one myself and i cant believe docs dont do free tests anymore even when they know we are trying to concieve. I wouldnt want to waste their time either.

DH not being too supportive , hes saying there is no way i am because we didnt have intercourse at all this month, and i had a period last month (slightly lighter though and didnt last as long, but it was still not light!)

Liz - you are right, will come on the minute i have one!

Im too scared to take one,because it will be negative, but 5 days late now, still creamy dicharge (odd before period) and now 5 days late when i come on to the day usually.

Im still getting a weird feelings, more this morning than now. Its kind of dyed down. Still light upper back ache (which I have had for weeks now) - ok while i typed that it back ached!

Oh i dont know sorry for wasting everyones time. Im going gaga arent i?? 

Hope everyone is ok and sorry for not being with it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I only missed 2 days and there has been so much happening!!!

I can come to the meet, don't want to miss out  

22nd July ok for Tricksy,JoJo,Sam,CathB,Julia,Shelley,Liz & Faith.Lisa,PiePignot ok for NO-ONE!!!!! wey hey its going to be a good afternoon  and Cleo    

Not a lot to report from me. Went to medical photography to have my mole photographed. Have to wait 2-4 weeks for results. Still waiting for af, should be here tuesday, then i can call ISIS again and get moving.

Sam - really pleased everything is ok hun.

tricksy -good luck for friday!!!!     

I'm going to check messages again later as i miss everything!!!

Lots of love cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

turn back the clock

wish i could turn back to before that horrible day,we would laugh,joke and play,
but now i dont no who you are or what say,feel like in some way our future has been blown away.
i want to help you but you push me aside,what is up with the male pride,i want to help you so please let me in,and together we will win.
i want you to touch me and hold me again,but you have tunred all cold,open ur heart tell me how you feel,you have deal with this as it is real.
it kills me to see you block this all up ,in the end you will combust,no one has told us our dream to be parents wont come true and just think they will be like me or you.
when you are ready to talk i will always be here,so please stay strong and do not fear. 




hi guys just put that together as i wish dh would open up to me,we havent been getting onand im very scared.i love him with all my heart but he is really pushing me away.just dont no what to do    .he wont talk.sorry dont want to do another me post but feel like everything is falling appart and i cant seem to stop it.   

trisky.good luck for friday.   


hi to everyone sam glad ur ok hun.sorry i just dont seem much fun right now.
  lots off   shelley.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shelley sweetheart I just want to give u a big   Maybe u should let ur dh see what u have posted and maybe he might open up if he knows how much ur hurting.

The infertilty journey is so shi**y and I think u should both sit down and talk about ur fears. They'll probably b lots of tears but maybe u can move through this together.

Thinking of u sweetie

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi jo thanks,i just dont no what the future holds for us now,he has become so withdrawn,but he just wont open up.and im scared that maybe we are not strong enough for al this keep thinking maybe we should hold off any treatment ,but i really long for a child ,by him to.i just dont no how to get through to him,i want to be us again ,just wish this would all go away    .
 shelley


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   sound like your dh needs a bit of time to be able to open up. Mine was like that a few years ago (not about IF) and all I could do was let him know I was there for him, look after him and wait till he was ready to talk. It's hard but when you love someone that much it's worth it.

Laura - I can't believe your doc won't do a test. Is there a family planning clinic that could help? 5 days late is quite a lot. I sometimes have a few days delay but don't think I've ever gone 5 days late. I usually give in to testing 2 days late which prompts the witch to arrive within hours.

Sam -   on the scan. Are you able to feel more positive now? It must be difficult after the journey you've had.

Julia - I backed out of lighterlife in the end as I got to panicked by how drastic it was and whether the fact I only needed to lose their minimum would lead to me thinking I could cheat and thereby waste the money. A couple of friends who've done it told me I shouldn't as I didn't really need to go that far. When I met you I wouldn't have said you were overweight so it's probably worth sticking to a more conventional diet if you want to lose a little. I'm thinking of going to a Rosemary COnley class in Marks Tey on a Thursday evening if you want to join me. I've done her diet before and the exercise class makes a huge difference.

Jojo-  how's your "little" boy? Has he recovered from the bump on the head?

Cleo - hope the mole test results come back fine.

Hello everyone else. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Day off today - Yeah!!! And the sun is shining - Bonus!!

Well still no AF, No Changes put on 2lb, bruised, boobs really sore when no bra on and still feel drained.........only another 2 weeks of full dose d/r 

Cath - Yeah that would be great if i could come with you to Julias it would save me paniking - I panic when i don't know where i'm going 
I could meet you where we met before if you like, Either that or DH offered to give me a lift.
I used to go to the Rosemay Conley class in Tiptree and i thought it was really good cos you got a workout and a weigh in.  I've put weight on already with the drugs 

Shelley - REally feeling it for you hun,  its soooooooooo hard isnt it and nothing anyone says will make it better only that your not alone on your feelings,  the whole IF thing is such a sh*t thing to go through and such a lonely place i look back at my wedding pictures (7 years ago) and really do wonder where i've gone as we didnt have a care in the world then and we never knew what was in front of us - Take care hun, DH is probably trying to sort his head out - its so hard.

Cleo - Everything crossed for you on the mole - Hope you get results back quickly!

Sam - Brilliant news hun!    You must be so relieved - Did they say spotting was old blood?  I know a few people that have had this and all went ok.  Whats now?  Do you have to wait for 12 week scan or will you get another one?


Rivka - Glad your still on the cats and other things chat (anything apart from kids!!!) at work and enjoying your job.  Finding this treatment much more tiring than the others (or is that i have forgotton how tired i was before)

Tricksy - Well done you - all those lovely follies!  be thinking of you tomorrow - Best of luck  

Julia - Oceans 13 was brilliant!  Brad Pitt and George Clooney...........well what more can i say!  


Well thats it from me folks
Lisa x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Shelley, firstly I hope you are okay. Men are such difficult creatures. An ex boyfriend suggested I read Men Are From Mars, Women are From Venus. At the time I was disgusted as I thought he was suggesting that I did not understand him, but I am glad I did as it tells you how men like to go back into their cave when they have a problem, or even if they don't and they just need some "me time". In time he will realise that you are there for him, and come out of his cave and share his problems, whereas women are different and they like to talk about things with others immediately (coming on to boards like this for example). If you can get a copy it is well worth the read (alhough I will never really understand men!) 

Cathie, where has the pic of your lovely dogs gone?! I may well join you at Rosemary Conley, I really need to do something. I have just ordered a book by Jason Vale, about a juicing diet. Apparently Jordan did it and lost 2 stone in 3 months. Not sure I could stick it for that long but I am going to give it a go. I would love to do the Lighterlife thing but I understand it is quite expensive, so not sure about that at the moment.

Lisa, stick with it, the end is in sight! I put on loads of weight and all my clothes became too small too. I have got no excuse now though!

Tricksy, good luck for tomorrow. I hope you are not too uncomfortable. I shall be thinking about you.

Cleo, glad you can join us for the meet up. Sounds like there is going to be quite a crowd.

Laura, any news yet? If you need the test just let me know. 

Hi everyone else. Hope everyone is okay. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Morning all!

No sign yet!

Shelley hun, I am always round the corner for chat, feel free to text and I will be there to listen to you.

I am on the Cambridge diet, I lost 2 stones in a month, but put 7lbs on in the last 2 weeks eating lots of take always and just generally eating!  Am back on it and its half the price of lighter life (which is the same stuff - all manufactured by Cambridge) the difference is , light life is franchised and you get  so called' life coaching'. Cambridge you are kind of given the information and left to do it or not do it - no one hassling you to stay on it because it worth while of their pockets. 

Im going to become a councillor for Cambridge when I lose another 2 stone (should be about September after body regulates). I have never had so much energy in my life. Having certificates in nutrition I was strongly against this diet, however I have done a little more research into it and depending on your medical and family history its a good diet  - hard but everything in life needs  routine then it becomes easier!

Speak to you later... have a couple of essays to do (surprise surprise!)

L xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone









Today was my first day off and we've had a lovely day. I feel very fat but not due to my follicles, its due to the fact that I have been a total pig today  we went to The Boathouse in Dedham for lunch  it was super super yummy and I rolled out LOL!!! I then went and had my last acupuncture before e/c tomorrow, I am pretty sure I fell asleep  I feel very chilled about tomorrow at the moment, fingers crossed it stays that way!

I had a major panic last night over the HGC jab. I think it finally hit me that we really are doing ivf and tomorrow is the big day  I was mortified at the amount of hgc there was to inject







I only just managed to fit it all in the syringe and was terrified that I would either drop it, pull the end out and lose it all or just not be able to fit it all in my leg!! at 10.45 on the dot Simon hollered and I plunged it in  it was no where near as bad as I thought it would be and I worried myself into a stuper over nothing  I have a jab free day today woohoo!!

I'm really excited about the 22nd July, so far we have Tricksy, JoJo, Sam, CathB, Julia, Shelley, Liz & Faith, Lisa, PiePig, Cleo & Laura. Is that all of us?? If not sorry if I've missed you. I think that we should try and get hold of Choccy and Tids and see if they want to come, what do you think?

LadyB Well done you on losing 1 1/2 stones, that is really good and I know how hard it is. I too lost 2 stone over a year so know how hard it can be at times. I didn't do a diet, I just cut down on everything but didn't deny myself anything, just anything in moderation. I've also put 1/2 stone back on but seem to of stabablized at the weight I am now. I'd like to lose the 1/2 stone again but I've got other things on my mind at the moment. Its a pain that your af has still not turned up, have you really not got £5 for a test? Why not take Julia up on her offer of her test, just so you know where you stand. I think that you said in one of your posts that you last had jiggys was 2nd May and you have had a period since then, so I'm really sorry to say that I don't think that its very likely that you are pregnant but its strange that it is so late.

Julia - My appt is at 10.45 so I will still be there, look out for my Landy in the carpark. I've just said to Simon to remind me to tell the nurses tomorrow that they can tell you how many I've got. PM me your surname so I'll say its ok. I really don't feel too bad, I am a bit bloated but not as bad as I expected to be, its my nipples that are so so sore, expecially if I take my bra off. My acupuncture has really relaxed me and I am (at the moment!) not stressed out at all about tomorrow, its really weird and I have no idea how it works, but it seems to be helping me. I will try and post tomorrow and let you all know how I get on, if I'm too knackered I'll get hubby to do it! May see you tomorrow 

Lisa - sounds like you boobs are feeling like mine, bloody sore!!! I can't wait for that side effect to wear off. When is your baseline scan (our dates have 'fallen off', I'll go and find them soon) in 2 weeks I think. What you you been up today on your day off, anything nice? Hope you are feeling ok, dispite the side effects.Hope that your af turns up soon, when is it due?

Cath - Hope your ok and looking forward to the weekend

JoJo - I doubt that I will be able to get on in the morning so firstly a great big    for you tomorrow, have a great day. There is a bit of a sweepstake going on for my egg collection. 8 is a very popular number so I hope that you are right, that'll be a nice number, no les than that please  Don't worry about being shy, I'm not and can talk for England   I'll fill in any quiet moments, mind you with us lot I am pretty sure that that will no be happening .

Shelley - Men have a really bad habit of clamming up and pushing us away when something is wrong, try not to worry too much, its just his way of coping and coming to terms with what you have been told. Just be there for him if he needs to talk and let him come to you, I know its hard but its not because he doesn't love you, he feels like he has let you down and is a failure, he will come back to you, just give him a little while and try not to keep asking him if he's ok, this drives my other half to distraction and really pisses him off!!!!

Cleo - Good to see you back honey, how are you feeling? Hope that you don't have to wait for too long before you get your results from you moles, its such a worry when things like this happen. Its a nightmare when you miss a day on here, it takes ages to catch up. Great to see that you can come to our meet too, i'm pretty sure its a full house 
.
Liz - thanks for the good luck vibes, I am feeling good and I'm hoping that its going to go well. I'm really looking forward to meeting little Faith and having a cuddle, blimey I may be pregnant myself by then  oh all too exciting to think about

Ok gotta go, I've been doing this for over an hour now  take care everyone and I'll try and catch up tomorrow or at least get hubby to post how many eggs we got  

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Forgot to say that 'Maybe Baby' is on BBC3 tonight at 9pm, apparently its meant to be really good


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie - Tricksy, did you mean "make me a baby"? That is all I could find on tonight. That sounds good, but I would love to see Maybe Baby too. 

More later .....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

No your right it is Make me a Baby   fingers engaging before brain


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Tricksy 

Hope all goes well tomorrow!

        

Hope all is well with everyone, Julia, lovely meeting you today - come and see the kittens whenever you like with lovely James!

Laura


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

shelley - i'm sorry hun, this fertility stuff really is sh***y. I can totally understand how you feel.  

Tricksey - good luck for tomorrow!!   

A bit of news from me. Came home from work today to a message on my answer phone from the county general, they want me to go in on monday to see the dermatologist about my mole. I'm a bit worried as my dr and the mole photographer said that i wouldn't hear anything for 2-4 weeks and then i would only get a quick app if it was urgent. this seems urgent as i only went to the drs on monday, so that would be a week. Been really upset tonight, just don't think i can cope with something else.     Going to phone them tomorrow to see if they can tell me anything over the phone. its going to be a long weekend!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Cleo

I hope everything goes well, maybe youhave to just clarify some information , i really hope its ok for you.

Laura x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Cleo, try not to worry too much about your mole, I'm sure it'll be fine and you have just been one of the lucky ones and got a cancellation appointment, try not to worry and hopefully they will put your mind at rest tomorrow, take care xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - my mil had the same thing and it turned out there was nothing wrong with the mole. Fingers crossed for you. 

Tricksy - lots of        for tomorrow. 

JoJo - happy birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks everyone, just worried because it has happened so quick and its just one more thing to worry about.

 xxxxx


Ps happy birthday for tom Jojo


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thank you all for my birthday wishes, going for a pub lunch with my sister (her treat).

Tricksy - Wishing u loads of luck for tomorrow hun. I can't wait to see how many u got. I text Emma today about the meet and she was going to see if she could make it too.

Cleo - I hope its nothing too serious and that it just because they have got a cancellation.

Shelley - How are u today?

I'm so excited about the meet, I can't wait. And I don't think any1 has to worry about their weight, I'm a big girl.

Love and best wishes to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi guys,
  thank u all so much for ur kind words seem to be saying that alot latterly.ur all right ,think i need to try and take a step back and wait for him to come to me.its hard though.really needed to get it off my chest ,just hope the appointment for isis comes through soon.


trisky.good luck tomorrow      keep that calm,relaxed feeling.i reckon 8 follies to so exciting to think what could come off them.  

cleo.hi ya hun,dont get urself to worked up,i no what its like when i had my lump in my neck removed,they called me in straight away for the results but it wasnt what i thought.so dont make yourself sick over it.hope dh has been giving u lots of   if not i will sort him out.big   to u from me. 

laura.really looking forward to meeting u tomorrow   and i have a test here u can have.cu tomorrow  

jojo.  to u   to u   dear jojo   to u.       sorry abit over the top but its ur     

lisa.hope all ur side affects desapear and ur body gets back to normal.what we have to go through hey  but it will all be worth it .

liz.cant wait to see faith what a beautifull name very appropriate.how old is she?bet ur very proud.hope ur well ,is faith an ivf baby or natural?u give us all hope.

sam.how are u feeling have any symtoms come back yet?just make sure u take it easy.  

cath.how are u?what sort of work do u do?have got anywhere to go this weekend?


julia.how are u?is it ur house we are all coming to?so nice off you.hopefully when our exstention is finished i would love for everyone to come to me .as long as everyone is ok with dogs.  

hope i havent missed anyone if so sorry ,really looking forward to the meet up it will be nice to chat and be around people that understand how i or we are all feeling,if anyone wants a lift with me im coming from elmstead market ,what shall i bring?how exciting.well think thats it this post has taken me agges.
  lots of   shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

piepig. forgot u how could i do that ,have u herd any more from the urologist?how is dh feeling.men really bottle things up as i well no at the mo.how are u feeling?keep pushing for ur appointment.thinking of u hun.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I am sure everything will be fine. Do you know which consultant you are seeing? I used to share an office with one of the dermatology secs at the Oaks, who also worked at Essex County. I got the impression that they saw people as soon as possible if they could, as with changing moles they said it was best to get people in sooner rather than later to get them checked out. Try not to worry, I am sure it will be fine, and you are in good hands there. 

Happy birthday for tomorrow Jo, enjoy your pub lunch with your sister. I hope you get spoilt rotten!

Laura, good to meet you too today - your kittens are gorgeous. I hope we did not interrupt your studies for too long. 

Shelley, how are things tonight? I hope you are okay.

Tricksey, everything is crossed for you. I can't wait to hear your news.

Did anyone watch that programme tonight - make me a baby? Very depressing really. Out of 100 couples only 13 became pregnant during the first month, and some of them had been trying for ages. I thought the sperm count was a bit pointless as they did not test the motility, so even though these men may have millions of sperm, it could still be rubbish if they are not moving. 

I'm off to bed now. Goodnight everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Night and thank you again!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

dont supose anyone taped that program i missed it because of stupid big brother pls get rid of charlie she is so far up her own back side


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

ditto... hubby watching BB....


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bet it was u watching bb really    laura whats happend to ur picture?


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I took it off, it made me look too skinny!!!!!

Have added new one, a little better..... this is me at me best lol 
Bless your pics really sweet x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

like the picture,dh has just read my poem think he is sort of understanding.im off now cu tomorrow.

  lots of   to u all nite nite.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aww thats brilliant, go have hugs! L xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning everyone,

JoJo =    have a great day and enjoy your lunch with your sister, where are you going?

Shelley & Laura - Make me a Baby is being repeated on BBC3 on Tuesday 26th from 3am - 4am so you can set your video to record it  

I'm not feeling too bad this morning, I was up early and have the occasional heart pulpataions (sp?) but I'm not too bad at all. Hubby is still snoring upstairs   

Have a good day and I'll catch up later

Take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

goodluck Tricksy xxx

damm I also missed make me a baby and I don't have a recorder so I'll be up at stupid time to watch it on the 26th then lol!

1 week till urologist.  hubby is very stressed.  still we're off to his parents for the beginning of next week so that should take his mind off it.

hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

One word STRESSED

Ok, i will come clean, i did a clear blue test yesturday (kindly donated by the lovely julia) and we got a faint positive...

didnt jump around excited we were both in disbelief... so we got together all out 1ps, 2ps and 5ps and went down to tesco and bought the 2 tests for £4 kit... one negative.. and one this morning negative(i was drinking lots of water last night before bed??)

So, anyhow called doc yesterday, they wouldnt book me an appointment or let me talk to him, they spoke to him and he passed on message saying congrats, i dont need to see you, see the hspital... (odd)

So called hospital today and they see SEE DOCTOR!!!!!

Called docs secretary and she said he only has emergncy appts today come in monday - but i start my brand new job, i cant play them around yet!!!! And she wasnt too bothered about trying to get me in today at all.

Ohh i dont know im getting really wond up, all thos years paying NI and Tax for NOTHING!

No period, still some symptoms, hubby and me are walking around not really saying anything just incase its not as good as we REALLY want the out come to be. This isnt how i imagined finding out if i was pregnant or not.

I havenever had a second blue line ever before.. ive even kept the test because i am stil in disbelief..

My heads spinning   I dont know what to do.
Sorry about bad spelling... i couldnt get this out quicker!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Wow Laura - I don't want to say congratulations yet in case this is not "it" but there is definitely something going on and I will be praying for you that it really is "it"!  I am sorry your doctor is so STUPID!  Of course you need to see him - don't they understand what is going through your head at the moment.  I'm afraid all you can do is get hold of another test from somewhere and make sure it is a sensitive one.  Good luck.

Tricksy - Good luck today.

I watched "Make me a baby".  It may have been easier watching for me being as I am already pregnant but I really enjoyed it.  And I actually found the fact that only 13 of the couples got pregnant as more encouraging than depressing.  I mean the way I see it is that it is difficult for EVERYONE to get pregnant and it is only the very lucky people that fall pregnant first go.  I also strangely enough found it reassuring that on-third of women in the 35-39 have trouble getting pregnant.  Because again I think it gives all of us that age hope it can happen, it is just going to take a lot longer.  I must say I thought all the couples were very brave going on TV - especially the men having their sperm counts measured (knowing how badly men take not good news).  Oh and watching all the couples doing their pregnancy tests really bought back some memories - good or bad everything can change in two minutes.  So if you get the chance to watch then I really would.

Cleo - You many have just been lucky and they had a cancellation so you got an early appointment.  Try not to worry about it too much.

Lisa - Hope AF has come now.  Do you always get sore boobs at that stage?  Don't want to worry you if not but the only time I had sore boobs at the dr stage was when I had a cyst (I had very sore boobs and AF didn't come).  But maybe it is normal for you.

Jo - Happy Birthday

Hi to everyone else.  

Won't be on for a few days now as we're away for the weekend in walton.  Supposed to be raining all the time so probably won't have a great time but it will be good to get away I guess.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Laura - have you tried the NHS walk in centre in COlchester? Its at the bottom of North Hill. They will see you without an appointment. although it's nurse led so I'm not sure they cover this. http://www.colchester-pct.nhs.uk/content.asp?page_id=211 is their details inlc a phone number if you want to call and ask.   that it's good news.

At work at the mo so no time for personals. V worried about Honey today as her cut paw that was bandaged up on Monday has become ifected so they're operating on her now. 2% of dogs don't survive anaesthesia and hte vet made sure dh could say goodbye before he left her so I'm now thinking through all the worst case scenarios. Should know about 2 if things went ok.

/links


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

day off today so been relaxing, pity about the wether though   .

Called the hospital today to see if they could see me today but no such luck adnd the receptionist didn't seem to care even though i said how worried i was. oh well need to try amd relax and just wait to see what monday brings.

on a better not i am on day 22 today and i haven't had any spotting, i usually spot from day 19 so i'm happy. Even if i start spotting today i have managed to go a little longer.

Going to the gym soon to work off some of my frustration!!!

Laura - you must be going through hell. I really hope its good news for you hun sending you lots of   

tricksey -  dying to know how it went today.     

Sam - enjoy your weekend away. I can't believe the weather is always like this when glastenbury is on!!


Cath - hope that honey is ok. They are such a worry aren't they. i'm sure she will be fine and home soon where you can spoil her rotten. When cassie went in to be spayed i was cooking her chicken rice and scrambled egg, then feeding it to her from a spoon so she didn't have to move   .

hi to everyone else and thanks for the kind words about my mole, i will try not to worry and keep you informed.

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, just a quickie from me for now

They got 11 eggs     which I am very pleased about. I found it ok, my nerves really kicked in when I got into the theatre but they gave me the stuff pretty quickly an dit was fine. I only swore once and thats when Ariana went from one ovary to the next   they topped me up and I was off again. I didn't feel any pain during the e/c at all. I am more bloated now and feel quite uncomfortable so its feet up on the sofa and chilling this afternoon.

Hubby still has super sperm which is great and Terry will ring us in the morning to let us know how many of our embrys have made it, we will also discuss 3 day or Blastocyst transfer then, fingers crossed its Blasty

I'll come on again later and catch up properly

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Tricksy - Excellent news!! Now make sure you relax and take care of yourself. Lots of luck for blasos, hope they're all fertilising nicely now    
I also panicked about my HCG before e/c, your description made me   as it was so much like us. 

Cathie - I'm sure Honey will be fine, but really understand that you are worried. Don't think worse scenarios, concentrate on a positive one in which she'll be absolutely fine   Let us know how she's doing.

Laura - I do hope it is really "it" for you, fingers crossed!

Sam - glad the scan went well, I'm sure you feel better now, more confident, staring to enjoy the pregnancy?

Shelley - as everyone said many men prefer to digest things quietly and not talk that much, just let him know you're there, and try to do fun things togteher this weekend so that you let off the pressure, you both had some difficult time recently with all the IF business.

Lisa - how' d/regging? Hope you're feeling okay.

Jo - happy birthday!

I'm sorry, but I may not be posting that often now, work is busy and other stuff too. But I'm thinking of you guys and wishing you all the best even when I'm not around to write.

Have a lovely weekend,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - 11 is fantastic.    they all go to blasties.

Rivka/Cleo  - thanks for the kind words about Hon. She has come out of the anaesthetic ok and dh is going to collect her at 5.40 so she should be home by the time I get back from work. 

Will pop back on later.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi everyone
I hope you dont mind me gate crashing?!?!
DH and I went to the ISIS open evening last month and it was very interesting. Everyone there seemed to be really friendly? I just wondered if you rate them at all? 
Im having one free go of IVF at St Barts but thats a ''one size fits all'' treatment and after that we want to move to ISIS in the hope that they will know my name there! (Rather than being just a number). I live near Rochford so its still a bit of a trek but even so, I heard ISIS have good results?

Anyway, I hope you all have a good weekend and good luck to those of you who are in the middle of treatment

Jen xx

P.S. I saw Make me a Baby last night and I also got a lot of encouragement from it - being an 'oldie' myself!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Rivka, please don't forget about us! 

Tricksy, that is fabulous news. I was going to ask about you on our way out, but my head was spinning a bit after our consultation so did not manage to get an info - still, I am glad that all went well for you. Well done to your DH too for his super sperm!! Let us know tomorrow how your little embies are - and if you need anything give me a shout.   

Laura, how are you today? Try and relax. I am sure that your GP could do the test for you. They have these cheap pee tests where they stick a bit of paper in your wee, so they are not expensive for them. I would book an appt for next week if I were you, and try and get them to do something. What job are you starting next week? Good luck for that too.

Happy Birthday Jo    . I hope you are having a really lovely day.

Shelley, I hope your chat today with Laura did the trick and that you are okay. 

Cleo, I hope you had a nice time at the gym - next time you go could you do a bit of exercise for me too?   I am so lazy!! I have a treadmill in the dining room that has not been used since November!! 

Cath, I hope Honey is okay, any news yet? Poor little thing. It must be so hard for them, being in a strange environment and being without their "mummy and daddy". I hope she is okay, and that she gets back home soon.

Sam, I hope you enjoy your weekend in Walton, and hope the rain stays away for you.  

Well, we saw Gidon Leiberman this afternoon again. The consultation was a bit inconclusive really.  He recommended we try again (well, we expected that!) but he said that he would do a few things differently, monitor me more carefully etc. At the end of the consultation we discussed what we could both do to be in better shape, and of course he agreed with me that I needed to lose weight (he did not actually say it but agreed with me that I should lose weight - how diplomatic!) and that DH should cut down on drinking for a few months. We said that we would give it a go, and come back for another sperm test in two months' time to see if things have changed. He did not say that was the reason for the ICSI not working, but said it MAY improve the quality of the sperm and the eggs in the future. So, DH and I have a VERY long and boring summer ahead - me not being able to eat, and him not being able to drink! When we came out Gordon said "Happy Now?" I am annoyed with him as he knew drinking was not good for sperm but only cut down a little over the last few months.    He has said that he will give it a go properly this time, so watch this space. I will be amazed if he actually sticks to it. As for me, I now have to diet   I know that weight plays an important part in fertility, as whenever I have got pregnant before I have weighed at least a stone less, so I hope I can do it.  

That is all from me for now. Have a nice weekend everyone. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - that is fab news hun!!!! I bet the eggs and the sperm are listening to a bit of Barry, have a few candles on the go and are getting down to it as we speak. They might even have a cigarette after    Got everything crossed for you to have blasto hun    

cath - glad homey is ok. Give her a hug and big kiss from me.  

julia - i know what you mean about a long and boring summer as that is how i would describe mine too. When Gidon said that DH had borderline sperm we were a little knocked back. i told DH that i would be cutting out the drink completely and he said that he woulds too. I didn't want to tell him to give it up as i wanted him to want to (plus i knew it would cause arguements if i said he had to). Ages ago though i did mention that perhaps he should try and cut down, but he said well theres nothing wrong with my sperm. He was a bit shocked when he got his results and i think that is what made him give it up. That was 2weeks ago and we both haven't touched a drop. Also trying to eat healthily as much as poss and go to the gym. It is really hard and we both feel very hard done by. It will be an unusual summer as we both like entertaining and going for lots of lovely dinners with loads to drink. Give us a shout if the summer gets too long and boring as i'll come and keep you company. 

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Allo Matey Peeps

Tricksy - Great news hun........whoa hoa!!!  Glad all went ok, feet up now and let DH spoil you rotten - did you get a danish at Isis?  Good luck for the next part 

Cleo - Hope you get the mole thing sorted out,  they probably had a cancellation that might be why they want to see you so soon.

Cath - Poor Honey!  Glad she is going ok and will be home soon

Jo - Happy Birhday 

Laura - Don't blame you for the headspin hun,  Wot a nightmare your GP is!!!  Hope its good news for you  

Sam - Hope i havent got a cyst!!!  On my last d/regging i was a week late with AF and i always have the sore boobs until i have a period then it stops so i hope i havent got a cyst..............worried now!

jen - Hi and welcome to the board!  Good luck with your treatment at the moment, I am d/regging on a FET at the moment.  Are you d/regging at the moment?

Rivka - I'll pm you.


Well as for me folks, still no AF!!!  4 days late now, boobs still sore!
Girls i need a AF dance please

I've lost the appointment list too......... been scrolling back over the posts and have started losing the will to live.............theres soooooooooo many!!!!  So starting another one..........come to think of it, I think i'm the only one on it anyway

2nd July  - Lisa Baseline
10th July - Lisa Scan
17th July - Lisa Scan
20th July - Lisa ET

Please add onto it i'm lonely!

Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

There you go Lisa, hope it helps!!!!

Love Cleo


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

This is all I could find for the appointment list

25th June = Tricksy-E/T
27th June = Tricksy E/T Blastocyst (fingers crossed)
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan

I'll b somewhere in the July apppointments as soon as AF arrives.

Tricksy - Great news hun. I hope there dividing quite happily tonight and u get a few good embies for tomorrow morning. Lets us know how many hun.

Lisa -            Hope this helps hun.

Julia - Looks like there's going to b a few of us on a diet over the coming months, me included.

Cleo - Well done on leaving the booze alone. Dan and I stopped just b4 we started treatment, but i've been drinking today  

Cath - Hope ur furbaby is ok? give her a big squeeze from me.

LadyB - Hope ur ok and u get a more positive result soon. I'll b keeping fingers crossed for u hun.

Hope every1 else is well and thank you all for my birthday wishes.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jo youre allowed to drink today hun, its your birthday!!!

Hope you had a good one.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Good Morning all,

Well Faith went 2 bed at 7pm last night and then woke for a feed at 12am went back down till 6.30am which is pretty good although she does fidget a lot at night which keeps waking me up so am thinking about moving her into her room but know i will spend half the night checking on her. Maybe dh can tie me to the bed so I don't get up and leave her to sleep!!!!!!!! haha

I have the book Maybe Baby which is very good if anyone wants to borrow it. Dh enjoyed it as it covers the male point of view 2. I also have it on video 2 just let me know and I can bring it to the meet up.

Tricksy:

Well done on all thous eggs fingers crossed the go to blasties!!!!!!!

Laura:

Hope it is a bfp for you, I only got a faint line to start off with and a low beta with bloods but the line got darker after a few days. You could of implanted late. Good luck, I like the digital test as it is clear yes or no.

JoJo:

Happy birthday for yesterday hope you had a good night.

Lisa;

hope af comes soon.

Angel:

How are you feeling? hope the fluid has started to go.

Have a good weekend all,

take care Liz & Faith xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Cleo Thanks Jo your AF dances always work   

AF finally arrived this morning with avengance!!!  Happy that its here but its a bad one  got a busy weekend too and just feel like going back to bed but can't - roll on the 2nd July for baseline now.

Have a good weekend everyone
Lisa x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Lisa I'm going to have to stop doing af dances because she came to me late last night, she wasn't due until 28th. It means I can start the FET earlier tho  

Does any1 know if Isis scan on a Saturday? because I'm supposed to b having an 8 day scan that would make it next Saturday.

I had a lovely birthday. We had what we call a cinema night in the living room. Popcorn, fizzy drinks and chocolate. The film was Hot Fuzz, the boys thought it was  . Instead of fizzy drinks for me I tucked into Bailey's and ice  

Tricksy Hope u have lots of lovely little embies this morning.

Love to every1
Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Well I am HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY   Terry rang us this morning and 10 out of the 11 have fertilised   We are so pleased, hubby of course says it all down to his swimmers   Terry will ring us again on Monday morning to let us know how they have got on over the weekend. He is also very pleased and says its a great start. 

I am feeling ok, I slept for England yesterday and just woke up to eat   I still feel quite bloated this morning and tender but better than yesterday which is the main thing. Hubby is looking after me very well, and keeping me very well watered and fed !! 

JoJo - great news that you can start FET earlier, you must be very excited. I don't know if they scan on a Saturday but I know that Terry is there as he rang us this morning

Lisa - Glad that AF turned up for you too, hope you are feeling ok and your tummy is not too sore, its all systems go now   

Liz - aw bless Faith, you must be so pleased with her, roll on sleeping through the night eh?? not so sure the tying to the bed is a good one, hubby may get other ideas    

Cleo - I did think about the embrys during the night and wondered what they were doing   sounds like they were having a very busy night  

Julia - It a pain that your appt was a bit inconclusive and thats unfair of Gordon to say that to you. Its not your fault and your not telling him not to drink to be horrible, its for his own health. Can he try drinking Kalibar lager, the alcohol free stuff? it might make him feel like he is not being so hard done by? You really do not need to lose very much weight at all and don't beat yourself up about it. One of the easist diets I found (because you can eat as much as you like!) is Slimming World, we both did it and did well on it. You could try that, they have a meeting at the Primary School behind Tescos on a Tuesday or Wednesday evening, think they do one during the day somewhere else as well.

J-Mo Welcome to our thread, we are all Isis girls at differing stages of treatment and I personally can not recommend them highly enough. It is a very small clinic, everyone knows your name and everyone cares. They are all amazing people and the treatment I have recieved is second to none. Fire away with any questions you have  

Rivka - Glad you are ok hun, we must get together again soon, are you still chiling out about treatment and just seeing how it goes.

ok gotta go but just want to say that I truly think that Isis are great. They really made Simon feel involved yesterday in the theatre, Ariana moved the screen so that he could watch the follicles being drained and Terry told Simon if there was an egg in the follicle or not and he was told he was in charge of looking after me   He now really feels like he has contributed to the treatment and feels 'in the loop', I have a very happy and proud hubby right now  

right I am going now, I've got lots of films to watch and I think that Madagascar is first on the list  

Lots of Love

Tricksy

ps sorry if i've missed anyone


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey i'm over the moon for you!!! Sounds like the eggs and spermies had a superb night!!!

Good luck hun and i have everything crossed for blastocysts!!!!

                                               ^pompom


Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Cleo, we are really pleased and hoping that they all make it over the weekend   

Have you got a start date yet?


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic news tricksy!!!! Thats fantastic, and great that DH was well involved too! I hope everyone really goes well for you x

I hope everyone else is ok!

I done a digital test at 5am this morning... not pregnant ... did drink last coffee at half 10 night before so i dont know!

Nipple are developing white spots.. still getting light Af cramping... bt no AF... have discharge sometimes, aching back, get sleepy about 2ish and get hungry at nights for some reason. first morning today i felt a bit queasy - not too much and feel exteemely hot (flushes) and dizzy sometimes.

I know its early, just confused. Doc says im pregnant and will fill in the forms next week.

So skint, because i gave my job up in janury due to depression from all this fertility stuff and i am now a full time student (and will be for the next 5 years!) so not too much , so im not going to spend any more money on cheap pregnancy tests!!

Doc wont do another test - hes taking the first one as gospel even though we showed him the other negatives. 

Me and DH still not jumping for joy though... so we have both said that if i have my AF then ok.. we still are on the waiting list for next year. 
What will be will be  

So will do personals tonight or tomorrow.. back to the 2 essays that i have tried to do all week but had not have too much concerntration... as you can see  

Speak to you later my luvlies  

PS thanks for yesterday Shelley , was lovely to meet you and Greg and your little one! Youre so lovely , yowill get through this. If wouldnt of been talking to both of us if he wasnt bothered and i think we got him talking xxxxx thank you so much x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -    on the embies.   for their continuing development.

Laura - blimey you're being put through the mill at the moment. Would they do an early scan for you given your history of if? 

Julia - sorry your appt didn't give you any answers, and left dh in a mood with you. Tricksy is right, it's not your fault. Do you fancy going to a slimming club with me? I could come to a class up your way if there's one that fits in with you in town. It's sooo much easier when you go with someone else as you feel you're letting them down if you skip a week.

Lisa - glad af arrived for you if you know what I mean.

Jo - sorry yours started early, though as you say that can be seen as a positive. 

Hello everyone else. Dinner is probably burning at the mo so I better not stay on long. Nothing new with us, Honey is miserable with her cone around her collar to stop her getting at the bandage. Her boyfriend came round to see her as soon as he heard she was ill which was sweet. And his owners stopped for a drink so we got to catch up as well. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend despite the weather.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Laura  -- sorry you have to go through all this hun. Sending you positive    

tricksey - waiting for af which is due tuesday if i'm early or thursday if i'm on time. have been early the last few months. Will call isis on day one and strat dr on day 16 or 18. Still no spotting this month which is a first, usually spot from day 19 and i'm day 23 today!!!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Tricksey - That is excellent news about your embies!!  You must be sooooooo thrilled,  I found that part waiting for the call quite stressful and 10 out of 11 is fantastic!!  Glad that DH is looking after you,  its really nice when Isis make the DH's part of it (but don't they look funny all dressed up like a smurf    

Laura - Hope your ok,  its horrible going through this you must be so up in the air,  I can sympatise with you about leaving your job,  before i got this job i was out of work for a year (had to leave my last job due to my boss giving me such a hard time about IVF - Long story) its so hard not having your own money.

Jo - Great that you can start early!  They don't do Saturday appointments though cos i checked on that one,  they will probably do it on the Friday instead.

Cleo - Great that the spotting is holding off - I suppose you want it to hurry up and come now so that your can start treatment.

Cath - Glad Honey is on the mend.....bless her.

What's happened to the weather,  walked round Chelmsford yesterday shopping........didn't buy anything though,  off to a friends today for dinner so no cooking for me this weekend - Yes!  
AF still very heavy so i should have a lovely thin lining on my baseline which is what we want.  My legs are awful though with the bruises was supposed to be taking my niece swimming next week but too embarrased to show my legs off..........

Tutty bye
Lisa


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello ladies, sorry ive not been on for a while, its taken a long time to get over this OHSS and i have been feeling very low   af came on weds and hasnt been to painful thankfully. We saw Dr Boto on friday and he scanned me and everything has gone back to normal, fluid has gone and ovaries are normal size again,thats all a huge releif   will do fet next cycle and Dr Boto suggested taking the pill to give me the best chance of getting pregnant, not feeling very positive about it at the moment, feeling like i failed miserably and hate myself dispite the dr saying that im very fertile, i feel so sad and still want to   all the time.

Tricksy - well done on all your embies hun,     for going to blast, wishing you all the luck in the world  

Lisa - hope af is settlling down for you hun and you have a nice weekend  

Cath - hope you are well and Honey is getting better, what a worry for you  

Liz - like the thought of being tied to the bed   make the most of it!!! ( i know thats not what you meant, but it sounds good!)

Jojo - thanks for staying in touch by text, sorry i havent been up to calling you hun, ive been so down. Sorry i missed your b'day too, hope you had a good one. What date will fet be then hun?     for then darlin   

Julia - hope your not feeling to down hun, this whole fertility thing is pants isnt it? How i cry that it could be different. Am i right in thinking the meet up is at yours? if so may i join you all please??!

Well i best let ds have the comp, he has some homework to do.

Big   to everyone else.

Lots of love
Emma xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Emma - its great to see you back again, you really have been through it havn't you. I'm not surprised that you are feeling tired and emotional, you have been on a journey to hell and back. At least AF has come and you are taking small but definate steps forward. You have not failed yourself or anyone else, you should be proud of how you have come through this, you really are a trooper and very soon you will get your dream. Try not to be sad, you need tro be positive and give yourself time to heal emotionally as well as physically. Take care hun xxxx

I'm still feeling quite bloated and a little bit sore. I drove down to my horse this morning for the first time since e/c and ended up helping one of the guys out with his horse who's got a very sore foot and I think it was a little too much   I am also having to empty my bladder at an amazing rate   about every 3/4 hr, is this normal?  I have to confess to not drinking the 2l of water a day but I am drinking plenty of fluids. and sleeping   well blinking heck I am sleeping for England   I fell asleep on the sofa about 9 last night, hubby woke me up at 11 and I went straight up to bed and slept until 9.30 this morning  I I am getting nervous about Terry ringing in the morning, I just have everything crossed that our embrys have made them over the weekend   

We bumped into Fiona (nurse from Isis) yesterday in Tesco and she was so pleased for us with the egg amount and the 90% fertilisation    I know that we will lose some along the way but I am hoping and praying we still have enough to go with Blastocyst . I am starting to feel really positive about this cycle, not sure how long it'll last though  

Hubby is taking me to the pics later to see Shrek 3 and out of a chinese afterwards    he is being an absolute star and waiting on me hand and foot. He is a great cook and amazingly he does know how to do housework, I didn't think he did  

Ok i'm going to shoot, take care everyone and catch up again soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello all of my lovelies

After docconfirming pregnancy friday... i am bleeding.... light red blood, not heavy at all, no cramps just a funny feeling.

NHS direct have said that it could still be ok, if i get worse cramps i need to go to hosptial where they will keep me in and scan me tomorrow.

This is crap.. this is REALLY crap!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Lisa and Tricksy and thanks for the encouragement about ISIS too. You've helped to make my mind up.
Sorry for personals there are sooooo many of you! I will dip in from time to time and see how you are all doing. 

Good luck with your embies Tricksy, I hope the ET will goes really well.
Im not down regging until end of August but Im thinking of booking in a consultation with Isis for Oct in the event that the first go at St Barts doesnt work (highly likely given that the first is usually just a trial).
What do you think? Do they have long waiting lists?  

Laura Im sorry to hear you are feeling so down. I dont know you yet but Im hoping for the best for you

Good luck to all of you

Jen x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a wet weekend!! Srill could be worse we could be actually at Glastonbury. A fab line up but don't think i could handle the weather, sm i getting old 

Still no spotting which is great but i'm trying not to get my hopes up about being pg. Everything else is the same and to be honest this month we just had sex and didn't even bother to note if it was the right time.  

Lisa you're right thought after all this time i do want AF to come sooner so i can start IVF but i have the hosp tomorrow about my mole and i am sure they will take a biopsy and i want the results of that to come through b4 i start ivf as i'm worried they won't let me start if i'm waiting to find out if its serious. So if AF stays away a little longer i can sort the mole thing out and focus on IVF. What a pain life can be!!!

Tricksy - thinking of you tomorrow!!! Good luck hun.

Hi to every one else. Hope the weathers better on the 22nd July    . Did we all say that we were bringing somehting? I'm a veggie so i'll bring some veggie stuff its that ok? Also i make a really great pavalovo  (a nigella lawson recipe) so could bring one along, i know it won't help any diets but its bloody lovely!!!!!

Take care

Kisses to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi again









We have just got back from seeing Shrek 3 and it was very funny, I've certainly got a bloated tummy now but thats because its stuffed full of chinese  I think that I may of done a tad too much today as I am quite uncomfortable, very bloated (dispite the chinese) and to top it all I think that I have pulled a muscle in my back  The Odeon at Colchester has got to be one of the most uncomfortable cinemas in the world, even in premium seats and I wiggled about quite a bit trying to get comfy and I have done something.

I am drinking as much water as I can now as I am really worried about OHSS, I am pretty sure its all in my head but I am a bit nervous. I will speak to Isis tomorrow I think just to put my mind at rest.

Hubby and I got totally drenched getting from the cinema to the car, its damn hard trying to run in the peeing rain with a sore tummy and 3" high boots on  we looked like drowned rats by the time we got to the car 

I will let you all know in the morning how our little embryos are doing   catch up soon

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

lol Tricksy - i just got a part time job there and they admit that the premium chairs are rubbish!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG Terry has just rung 

We still have 10 embryos   

4 Grade 1's at 8 cells looking 'beautiful'

4 Grade 1/s at 5&7 cells 'doing well'

2 (didn't ask the grade) slower ones. Terry thinks that we may lose these 2 but we are totally blown away and grinning from ear to ear

We are on for Blastocyst on Wednesday, tranfer at 2.40pm  We are so so excited


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksey - fantastic news. You must be eggstatic! How are you feeling physically today? Are you still feeling sore and bloated? It can take a few days to settle down so don't worry about it.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Cathy  

I feel better today, in fact when I got up this morning I felt totally normal but as time has gone on I am feeling a bit more bloated but not as bad as yesterday. I really do think I did too much, I still enjoyed it though   I have to admit that yesterday I was really worried about OHSS, I think I nearly drowned myself with water by the time I went to bed


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well as u know AF showed her face over the w/end and Isis have just rang me back, I have an appointment on Friday at 4.30 for my baseline scan. Is any1 else there?

Emma - Sweetie its good to have u back   Try to look at it as a slight blip, its not over yet   You know where I am. It would b great for u to come on the 22nd, the more the merrier. And thank you for the offer of a lift.

Tricksy - Great news hun, I'll b keeping my fingers crossed for u and ur little embies, Good luck for Wednesday. I felt quite sore after my e/c, but remember if it gets worse give Isis a call. Glad u enjoyed Shrek 3. I might take the boys to see it, although its not my type of film, I could drop them off and go and see something different.

Cleo - Hope everything goes well at the hospital today.

Jen - All I can say is I think Isis are wonderful, every1 is so friendly and it always feels very relaxed. Good luck with ur journey, You may not need Isis.

Started typing this over an hour ago, but mum rang and have been chatting with her the last hour. She has given us 500 pounds to go towards this cycle of FET   There was 1 condition though and that was when our little girl (she wants us to have a little girl) reaches 14, she has to make her nan and grandad a lot of cups of T  

Hope every1 is well and had a good w/end.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

It is dangerous to keep away from this thread for more than a couple of days because so much seems to happen and there's so much catching up to do.

Jen - Just wanted to say welcome to the thread and good luck with your cycles at Barts.  I sincerely hope you never need to come to the ISIS (good though they are).

Tricksy - Oh I can just feel your excitement.  Congrats on those great embies.  I hate to say it because I don't want to put more pressure on you but I have great vibes about this cycles for you!  As for the constant pee'ing - I was exactly the same.  I think it is because of the bloating/enlarged ovaries pressing on your bladder.  One word of warning - it makes it very very difficult to keep a full bladder for ET so don't go mad with the drinking too far in advance.  I did and had to go and let some out which was quite difficult.

Cleo - Glad you are not spotting yet this cycle, that is a good sign.  Have they never looked into why you spot?

Laura - You poor thing.  It must be so hard for you just waiting and wondering.  Will be thinking of you and hope you get some answers soon.

Julia - Hate to start causing confusion BUT - on the "Make me a babe" programme the sperm expert actually said that man would have to be a real heavy drinker for it to affect his sperm.  He said more the problem with men and drink is the "cut get it up" problem.  Just my opinion but I do think that drinking in moderation is fine for all of us.  I just think it is far more important to be happy / non stressed.  But as for weight loss - well I've heard many stories where women have managed to get pregnant on weight loss alone.  But I think this has to be done through exercise and cutting out sugary things because they also say that a low fat diet = reduced fertility.  Sorry, like I said don't want to cause more confusion but had to say it.

Lisa - Glad AF is here and sorry to cause you unnecessary worry.

Jo - I've been scanned on a Saturday at ISIS but this was when I was getting close to trigger point.  I have a feeling that earlier in the stimming process they may just jig about your scan dates ie bring you in a day earlier.  But yes the clinic is open for scans.

Cath - Glad Honey came through the op OK.

Liz - Hope Faith is sticking to her better sleeping and that it wasn't just a one off.  I can just imagine how you could easily be woken by every little sound.

Rivka - What's your plan now?  Are you ttc naturally for a while or still contemplating treatment?

Emma - Sorry you are feeling so low.  I guess it is not surprising.  At least you have done the hard bit now and hopefully you won't ever have to repeat it.

As for me well we had a very wet weekend.  Of course I had had forgotten (until we drove past the ISIS turning) that we were coming so close to where most of you live.  We ended up coming home Sunday morning because there didn't seem much point in staying.  But it made the weekend pass more quickly with less time for me to worry about what is going on in my uterus.  Feeling quite a lot better now though - less nauseas but still very tired.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tricksy, fantastic news. I don't think we need to cross anything for you as it sounds like your embies are doing well by themselves! Roll on Wednesday when you become pregnant! 

Cath, I am up for joining a slimming club, it would be good to go with someone else. Let me know what nights are good for you - I am free most evenings. It would be good going with someone else to have a bit of healthy competition, and to make sure I went every week! I am glad Honey is okay, awww regarding the boyfriend! Is is serious? Could we be hearing the sound of tiny paws in the future?

Sam, sorry your weekend away was cut short. Thanks for your note about drinking, dieting etc. To be honest, DH has drunk well over the recommended amount for a long time, so really it is no surprise that he has problems with his sperm. He used to drink every night, but has cut it down to weekends (although still drinks from Thursday night through to Sunday night, so drinks four nights of the week still). He also had a hernia operation a few years ago which could have contributed to the sperm problems, as apparently it is common for the surgeon to damage the tubes during that operation. Thanks for your comments re weight loss. I am hoping with the combined weight loss and better sperm count after a few months that we may succeed without having to have ICSI again, but we shall see what the counts are like after three months. Thanks for your note, I do appreciate it. I think drinking in moderation is fine too, as we conceived DS on our honeymoon when we were both drinking every day.

Jo, baseline on Friday, that is great! Glad you had a good birthday. We saw Hot Fuzz too at the weekend which was quite funny. Shame I did not have any Baileys though like you, but we did have popcorn and a HUGE pizza - can you tell the diet has not started yet? 

Emma, welcome back! Glad you can come to our meet up. Try not to feel down, you still have FET to look forward to. After all the stress you have had I am sure things will go well for you in the future.

Laura, hope you are okay. What a shame for you, I think the worst thing is being messed around by our own bodies. It is so frustrating not knowing what is going on. Stressing about AF being late probably makes it later too, so we are in a no win situation. 

Cleo, I hope all goes well at your dermatology appointment today. Let us know how you get on. Regarding the Pavlova, that sound fabulous! Yes please! I am hoping the weather cheers up by then, otherwise we will all be squashed in the lounge - oh well, nice a cozy!

Jen, welcome to the thread. Like everyone has said, Isis is great, but hopefully you won't need them!

Lisa, how are you doing? Hope the bruised legs are settling down. You will have to get one of those swimming costumes with the skirts to cover them up  

Hi to everyone else. I had a massive clear out at the weekend of all of James' clothes, and am hoping that as soon as all the baby stuff is gone then I will get pregnant! Saying that, I have kept all the baby clothes and all the nursery equipment, but if nothing happens and we decide not to go ahead with another ICSI then I will get rid of everything else. My friends are all getting together today at Go Bananas as there is a new baby being shown off, so I have decided not to go as I am not really feeling up to it. (Do I sound really bitter? - I am trying not to be!)

Anyway, hope you are all okay. Tricksy, take it easy!

See you all soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon ladies!!!

Just got back from the hosp and they said that everything is absoltuly fine with my molesnso i'm over the moon!! One less thing to worry about.

Tricksey - fantastic news hun!!! Good luck for wenesday!!! So pleased for you. Just can't wait to get started now.


I had a little bit of spotting today but nothing like usual and no af yet so its getting better.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

I just wanted to thank you all for your comments about ISIS. It sounds like a good clinic so I will definitely go there for the second attempt.
And (IF) we need it, I will be back on here to say hello again when I hope to get to know you better.
Until then I wish you all loads of luck with your treatments and lots of health for your lovely babies.

Heres to all of us! 

Jen xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey as you have had such brilliant results i have just phone Dr monk and made an appointment for next week. it can't hurt and its been playing on mind for a while now that i need to do acupucture again. When i go it will be a bout 2 weeks before i start downregging, when did you start and do you think it hasd helped you? Its a little pricey but i don't care if its worth it!!

Ho jo mo - good ouck with ttc hun!

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksey - well done you on your beautiful embies hun,     to blast on weds and at long last having your dream  

Cleo -   im so pleased that you are ok hun, what a worrying time, but now you can just concentrate on getting pregnant now   to you 

Julia - you dont sound bitter hun but i understand where you are coming from, its so hard to be 'happy' when some people seem to find it so easy to get pg, its a normal response to the pain we suffer lovey (well i hope it is cos i feel that pain too!!)

Sam - sorry you had to cut your w/e short, weather has been pants hasnt it??! Glad your nausea has subsided a bit, hope you can enjoy being pg hun  

Jojo - what great news your mum has offered you some money, what a releif for you to know you have that help, lets hope you get that baby girl to make your mum and dad plenty of tea (and for you and Dan to!)   

Still feeling very bitter and low, angry at dh for having vasectomy at the moment, ive turned into the worlds worst *****   and i hate myself for it.

Sorry for the woe is me bit, but its how i feel

Love and kisses to all, thinking of you all, lots
Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for your kind words, we are totally made up and so excited about Wednesday.

Emma - We can't wait for Wednesday now, its very exciting   Don't feel bad about your feelings, they are totally normal and you have nothing to feel ashamed about. I am sure that if DH had known then what he knows now there is no way on this earth he would of had a vasectomy, try not to be too hard on him, try and imagine how $hitty he must be feeling being the cause of all the hassle you are having now with ivf, try and keep your chin up, there is light at the end of your tunnel xxx 

Cleo - I have been trying to get hold of Dr Monk today to change my e/t appt and no one is answering the phone!! I started treatment the day I started d/r'ing, they said that it was a little late (you see Dr Monk (man) and his wife together) but not too late. I had 4 appts before e/c and I will have another one on the day of e/t. I am one of the most sceptical people around, but, I have to say its done something. Whether its mind over matter I have no idea but I feel calm and relaxed about treatment. On my last appt Mrs Monk (who does the mind/body stuff) asked me what my biggest fear at that time was, it was the e/c and the needle on the top of the probe going in me. Just thinking about it at that time gave me palpitations and made me feel sick, after the affirmation tecnique she taught me it was not as scary, I showed hubby when I got home and did it again. The next day, e/c day I was as calm as anything, hubby was in a right state    I know that its expensive and tbh I can't really afford it at the moment but I'm glad I did, it really has helped, I'm sure it has. I hope it helps for you too xxx ps Fantastic news about your mole  

J-Mo - in the nicest possible way I hope that you do not need to go to Isis but they are 110% recommended by me, I think that they are great and you will not find a better more caring clinic. Good luck at Barts   

Julia - You do not sound bitter at all, you sound like someone who has just had a failed ivf attempt and is understably upset, don't feel bad, its no different to how any of us would react I am sure. Try and keep your chin up. You really have not got very much weght to lose, its a good idea to go with someone else and you can egg each other on and its not so easy to duck out of going one week if you are with a friend. Have you thought about which club you want to join? Good luck, you will be fine and your weight will come off in no time. Get on that trampoline and bounce for 5 mins the first night and build it up, its more fun than a running machine and great for you. As for hubbys drinking all you can do is ask him to cut down. I'm really lucky, I hardly ever drink, in fact 2 drinks and I'm normally drunk   and hubby only has one or two friday-sunday night, we do sometimes get a sozzled but you could count on one hand the amount of times that happens in a year  

Sam - (whispers) don't tell anyone but I have got a really good feeling about this cycle too, it just all feels right and good  Sorry you had to cut your weekend away short, mind you I am sure that Walton in the peeing rain is no fun. At least it took your mind off your tummy and some worries. You need a ticker so we know how pregnant you are  When are you due?? 5/6/7th Feb I know that when my ivf works I too will worry sick about m/c, i have had so many now, once I get over the 8 weeks I think that I will chill a little as I have always m/c at 6 weeks, just before the heartbeat. I can see us getting into major debt at the Oaks having private scans every week, just to make sure its all ok   Are you still on Clexane? I am on 20mg per day and I have found that they are now really stinging and do hurt when I do them. They were ok at first. I am hoping that the Clexane will make a difference for us and everything will be ok, take care xxx

JoJo - Good luck for your appt on friday, you must be getting excited/nervous now, I have dug out the Isis list and I think that you are there on your own this Friday 

27th June = Tricksy E/T Blastocyst 
29th June = JoJo - Baseline scan
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan

Cleo has not put her appointments up yet so you may cross paths during your treatment. Got everything crossed for you   


Laura - How are you feeling? I think that your doctor is a bit of a Twit confirming that you were pregnant when you had one + and 2 - tests, that was just mental cruelty and bang out of order. Hope that you are feeling ok.

Cath - Hows your day been and how are those little pickles of yours LOL 

ok gotta go, I need to go and see my horsey who no doubt resembles a drowned rat   

Take Care

Tricksy

ps I think that we are all confirmed for 22nd July    its gonna be a great afternoon


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

I think I have the worlds worst man for DIY We had a blind to put up for Faiths room and he mangaged to lose a screw out the window and fitted the attachment bits 2 close 2 the side so the blind needs cutting now as doesn't fit. he only had 4 screws to put in and that took an hour!!!

Tricksy:

I'm so happy for you, don't worry if you lose some embryos on the way at least you know the best will be put back in. At this moment I have Faith on my lap trying 2 get me to look at her cause shes smiling It's the most wonderful feeling I hope this will be you in 9 months!!!!!!! 

Sam:

When do you get another scan? Have you told your family yet?

Take care Liz & Faith xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Liz - are you sure my husband has not been round to yours!! Mine is terrible too. DIY stands for Do It Yearly or Destroy It Yourself   any home improvements take at least a month to 'wind up to' and take HOURS to do, he also gets in a right pickle doing it and always err's on the side of caution and uses the biggest, fattest screws you can imagine, just in case  

It made my tummy go all funny when you said that Faith was on your lap, we are due anonther Isis baby on this thread and I hope and pray its my turn, ok gotta go its making me all teary  

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Liz and Nikola - mine is the same! Our downstairs loo is broken and DH wants to wait until my dad gets back from holiday so that he can help him - they don't get back until the end of July! Plus I want the hall and stairs painted, but it can't be done yet - he says he has got to fill in all the holes, cracks etc which will probably take another month or two as well. Pah! Tricksy, glad you are feeling so great. C'mon, we need some good news around here, make sure you are next please!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Well done with your embies!  Thats fab results,  I think thats the best i've ever heard of - Best of luck for Wednesday  

Julia/Liz/Tricksy - My DH is the same too!  My nickname for him is "Frank Spencer"  he is terrible!  He just gets his Dad round to do any jobs.

Emma - Hope your feeling better soon,  you have been through so much its hard.

Jo - Thats great that your mum is giving you some money towards an FET

Cleo - Great news that you got the mole all clear,  One thing less to worry about and now you can concentrate on the ivf.

Laura - How are you?


Feeling really narky today    Just saw an advert for blo**y Peter and Jordan called the "baby diaries" or something and that has even got my back up.............how sad is that!  

I'm off now
Lisa


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Evening all, just a little upset, cant face must now. still red, getting heavier. bright red blood is weird. Slight clotting, but not much no cramps still  

Saw a wonderful nurse at lexdon family planning, she gave me a huge hug (i need it i really do   ) and said she miscarried too and nothing would stop it if i am. saw done a pg test and still saw a very faint line, has asked me to bring a fresh sample from first morning , to her next monday. Will take it from there.

I needed someone like that today, i cant stop crying. Husband is acting as if everything is normal and worrying about menial things, i feel so alone again, but i dont want the fuss either.

Such a headache. Just want to go to a mountain and meditate for a week or two.

I hope everyone is ok, tricksey - thats amazin news, good old Terry! Emma, nice to meet you. Julia - thanks for your message  , shelly, hope you are ok hun   anyone else hope you are ok, thanks for the "how am i" messages, its good to see that i have some (virtual) friends in colchester who care. 

told my mum last night, it was hard, shes in bedfordshire and i knew shed worry but she seemed ok. shes had two herself before me.

Just dont want to see anymore clots i just want it to stop now.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Laura Sending you lots of     and      .


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Cleo , i am so sorry for being selfish right now, i cant take anything in, i promise to get to know weveryone soon and start getting to know what everyone is up to. My college work has gone completely out of the window, i just cant take it in

Thanks everyone, you are really my pillar right now. 

PS , i am so happy for everyone that its going well for, you are giving me hoe and strength, everyone thank you


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Laura - this is the place to be to let out all your true feelings and emotions, its hard when you have to pretend your 'ok' for the benifit of others when you feel like your dying inside. I too feel that pain darlin, my hubby talks about the menial things too and i want to throttle him cos all i want to do is let out my hurt and anger not talk about 'cr*p!)   and   to you and what you are going through, life really sucks sometimes.

Take good care
Emma xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Laura,

Sorry you are going through this, why is life so cruel!!!!! If it is a miscarriage at least you know the DH sperm can get you preg naturally so it is worth trying before you have treatment. That is a positive.

Julia,tricksy&Lisa,

Glad I'm not the only one, DH has got his dad coming round to do it tonight. I said what are you going to do when Faith asks you round to do something when she is grown up, he said he'd say ask your granddad even if he is 80 by then!!!!!!!! I think they should have courses for DIY dummies don't you think.

Cleo: 

Not long till you start now are you getting excited?

Emma,

When do you start downregging for your fet? Are you doing a medicated cycle?

Good luck everyone 

Love Liz & Faith xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps, my heavily pregnant next door neighbour just walked past while i was sending my last post, someone really wants to hurt me dont they? last night my dh's aunt rung up and was talking about 2 pregnant women she worked with, its all around you isnt it? its soul destroying  

Emma x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Laura - I am so glad that the women at the FP was sympathetic and able to help you (at least a little).  It is terrible that you are being ignored by your GP because if this is a miscarriage you are having then by the time they get you in to have a scan and blood tests there may no longer be any sign.  And you need to know exactly what is happening to you NOW for your sanity.  Someone actually needs to do a beta on you and scan.  Could you not just turn up at your EPU?

Tricksy - Good luck tomorrow.  I think the acu must be doing you good because I found EC very painful.  My belly is a mass of bruises form the Clexane (I'm on 20mg) too.  Well I had my last doc's appointment he asked if I was bruising and I replied "yes".  He replied that "my technique would improve" which I was a bit annoyed about.  As the veteran of 5 IVFs I believe I am quite experienced at injecting myself.  However he may be right as I am bruising less now.  I've actually found that if I stick the needle in a place where it acually hurts more, I am less likely to bruise.  Odd I know that sounds.  Yes I know I need a ticker but it is one of those things I am too scared to do in case I tempt fate.

Cleo - Glad you got the all clear re the mole.

As for me I have another scan on Thursday and having my thombo thingy done again.  If all seems OK then I think I will feel much more optimistic and I will be able to start to enjoy this.  This will be my 3rd scan and I'm having them because like you said Tricksy I believe it is well worth it for peace of mind.  If I don't I will start analysing my symptoms and worrying.  Especially as I feel much better now.  EDD is 3rd Feb though last scan I was measuring one day ahead.

Liz - No I haven't told my family yet though I believe they all know.  I was with my 7 year old neice picking up a prescription from the chemist when the pharmacist asked me if I was pregnant.  Of course I had to say yes.  I just sort of whispered to my niece "it's a secret".  Now I cannot believe she wouldn't have told her mum or everyone - after all she is only 7.  So I just think my family are being polite and waiting until I am ready to tell them.

Sam

PS  Just a little reminder (while I remember) for anybody who wanted to watch "make me a baby" this week.  It is on Thursday on BBC3 and I read in the write up that by the end of this episode 40 of the 100 women will be pregnant.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Laura - So sorry you are going through all this,  Big Hugs to you hun!

Emma - sorry its your turn for the "Curse of the pg women everywhere" its sh*t itsnt it hun!  Every bl**dy mag you pick up there is some celebrity blooming on the front cover.  I know what you mean about DH's mine is a perfect example his mum called the other day and asked how i was, he replied "yeah great"  i was livid!!  I'm not great at all i,m suffering in silence as usual and i feel like no-one gives a toss but there you go...............sorry for the rant! 

Tricksy - Good luck for ET on Wednesday - sticky vibes 

Sam - Good luck for your scan on Thrusday - wots a thombo?

Cath/Jo/Cleo/Piepig/Shelley - Hi

I'm offski
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Laura -   Don't really know what to say but we're here for you and I hope you get some answers soon.

Tricksy - hope you're resting up properly before tomorrow. One tip that I didn't find out till after the first attempt at et was that although you need a full bladder - don't drink so much you're bursting and are too tense. Sarah said that it can be better to go before you leave home but to have a pint of water at the same time so the bladder is full when you get there. Worked for me but I do spend half my life going to the loo   so drinking a pint before i left home meant I was ready to go again when I got there.

Lisa - sorry you're not feeling great. The drugs don't help us at a stressful time. Dh may have been saying you were fine to avoid too many questions from his mum. My dh does that as it's less hassle in the long run.

Emma -   to you too. Seeing pregnant people when you're fighting if is a toughie. Nothing stops the hurt, you just get better at hiding it. 

Julia - you're not bitter, just in a sad place right now. I'll pm you about diet clubs. Honey is improving daily. She had an hour at Dudley's (her boyf) yesterday whilst I took Daisy to training and she has come back a new dog. It's pretty serious with Dud as they've been best friends since pups and we share dog sitting.There won't be any Hodley's (my sis' nickname for potential pups) on the horizon as we had Hon speyed. Daisy has her eye on him though so Hon may have to fight her corner.

Sam - good luck for the scan on Thursday. 

Cleo - so pleased that your moles are fine and nothing to worry about. As one of the others said, you can focus on tx now without the extra worry. 

Jo/Rivka/Shelley/Piepig/Liz   hope you're ok.

Not much from me. lots to do though so I'd better go.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

ladies 

sorry i havent been on in a while,i have been reading all ur posts though,u have all been up to soooooo much.

trisky,that is such fantastic news,im feeling very    for u .ur so calm and relaxed if it was me or when its me i no im gonna get myself in such state good luck for tomorrow just stay in the same frame off mind and ur be fine,think it makes it so much better that dh is looking after u.how exciting      i will be thinking of u tomorrow good luck hun. 


laura.im so sorry hun,i dont no what to say appart from im here for u when ever u need.big    and    .

cleo.hi hun,so glad u have got the all clear on ur mole,now its time to put ur mind on making that babby u and dh long for,no more stressing ok,do u really recomend accupunture how much does it cost(if u dont mind me asking) think when we start treatment i might think about having it done ,dont like the idea of needles sticking in me but gonna have to get used to that.how is dh hope he is well and working hard.lots of   to u both.

sam.hi hun and bump hope ur both doing well   good luck for thursday sure ur be fine ,it must be hard but try to stay   .what time dose the programe start?.

liz and faith.hello to u both,how is faith settling in her own room or should i say how ru coping with having her in another room    .i used to be terrible when i had my niece stay i was for ever checking on her.(but she was a poorly girl so that didnt help).im going to be a night mare when i have my own especialy after what we are gonna have to go through to have a child think that makes u more weary.well take care give her lots of     i will say it again u give me so much hope thank u. 

emma.dont feel bad about how ur feeling this is the place to let it all out,try not to take it out on dh he is most probbly feeling hard on him self enough ,these men off ours do they not realise its best to talk.try and stick with it hun,u have been through alot and ur emotions are all over the place but stay strong.lots of   and    to u.

jojo.hello hun must not forget u    how ru?good luck for friday.its so good u have family that u have family that can help like that.dhs parents have offerd to help.

cath.hi have u got a busy weekend,think i asked u before but what do u do is it something to do with food?and how are ur fer babbies?.

piepig.hello hun how ru havent seen a post from u in a while.hope ur ok.

julia.hi how ru feeling now?it is much better going to a slimming club with someone els it really helps to give eachother abit of incouragement.how is dh feeling about cutting out the drink?and ur not bitter i no what u mean.take care hun. 

i really hope i have got everyone if not sorry hope ur all ok.well as for us no change phoned isis today doctor kavda has only just recieved our refferal so hoping she will read our notes tomorrow when shes in she has to speak some other person and then hopefully we will have an appointment soon i hope,hate all this waiting arround got so many questions to answer.its my day off today havent done much but my nan and grandad are coming iver soon for hair cuts   i never get away from my job.dhs brother is coming over from oz ,dh is picking him up now,cant wait to see him think it will be good for dh,as they are of to prauge for a stag weekend,(yes house to myself just me and fer babbie) but im hoping dh will open up to him and talk.he seems alot better but one step at a time.but im gagging for abit off   but its still not happening brought some nice underwear but it dont fit.gutted.just have to work my maggic abit more.anyway got to go take care all off u.cant wait for the meet up.
lots of   and    shelley.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Why on why am i sitting watching a programme on births?! it is so painful watching these pregnant woman and then the labour, its killing me watching it but i wanted to. DH will be home in a minute so i have to turn it off, needed to tell you cos i think im going mad  

Its never going to be me is it, never ever  

Emma xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Emma, I so know how you are feeling. I watch those programmes too and have to switch off quick when hubby comes home   I am facinated by them, they are almost addictive. Its like self torture. YOUR TIME WILL COME and it will come soon, you are starting treatment soon and you have some great frostie babies waiting for you. You will be fine, you just need to believe in yourself. Have you thought about having some acupuncture? I have been totally blown away by the difference it has made to me. I am so cynical and I can not put into adequate words how much of a difference its made. I am normally very highly strung but this cycle has been just part of our life, just fitted right in and I have not really found it stressful at all............well apart from not being able to ride my horse that is   I am a bit busy tomorrow, egg transfer I think!! but I will pm you my number, give me a ring and have a chat. Take care and keep your chin up

Shelley - How are you feeling? Try not to stress over your appt too much, it will come through soon enough, just give them a ring every so often to remind them you are waiting, I am sure it will help. I have acupuncture and as I have just said to Emma I think its fantastic. Its not traditional accu though, its electropuncture so no needles. You also have mind/body treatment. I don't really care how it works but it seems to be fore me. But, its not cheap. its £102 a session, which lasts normally just over an hour. I have had 4 sessions so far and having a 5th on Friday. It has helped me cope amazingly with treatment and whilst its an expense we could do without  its one that I would whole heartedly recommend if you can afford it 

Cath - thanks for the advise about the full bladder, I was a bit worried about that, I too pee for England and at the moment I seem to go at least once an hour   Luckily we only live 2 mins from Isis so I will go before we go and drink a bottle on the way   Good to hear that Honey is doing well, they are so cute when they are loved up  

Lisa - Hows things? Are you getting excited about FET yet? Is it Friday that you are at Isis?  Do you still have the bum bullets and Clexane after transfer? 

Sam - I can see what you are saying about the ticker and tempting fate, I thought that it might be something like that as I have asked you a couple of time about due date etc and you don't answer   sorry   i'll back off and let you tell us in your own time.   to your Dr, what a muppet, you bruise with Clexane jabs, they are not the nicest of things to inject and it stings like hell for 5 mins after you've done it. I've just done mine and I went with another tactic, rather than trying to find a non painful place to inject I just wacked it in   I have to say it was a lot better than normal   How are you feeling now? when is your next scan? 

Liz - I hope that you and Faith are doing well, I am so looking forward to meeting you and your beautiful baby on the 22nd July. Have you got any photos of her we can see?

Ok I really have to go, tomorrow morning is turning into a manic mad panic to get everything done so that I can chill out for the rest of the week. I'm going to be totally knackered by tomorrow so won't want to get out of bed for 3 days   I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow, from my bed....thank goodness for laptops  

Take Care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies

Em - i really know how you feel hun, we all do. My 2 best friends are about to give birth, one was induced today and is in labour at the moment. It is going to hurt me like hell when she gives birth. my other friend is due next week. When we go round and see them we will have to be all smiles. I just long for the time when dh can phone everyone and say its a boy/girl. It really hurts. I'm feeling down in the dumps too. Just waiting for af to arrive so i can get on with ivf. At least then i have a chance cos at the moment i feel as though it will never happen. The change in life style isn't helping. We like a drink and have knocked it on the head so we're finding that hard and the fact that our best friends are busy with impending babies. life can be totsl sh*t can't it. 

Shelley - hi hun. Are you going private then? I don't blame you. Did your tests come back ok? I think Tricksey gave you all the details about acupuncture. i hav ehad it b4 and it was great, this one sounds much better thoug. Plus they are going to help with the negativity that i may feel about ttc. Take care hun.

Laura -how you doing hun? Hoipe you're ok.

Sam - dont blame you about the scans. Where do you have to go? Is it expensive? Take care.

Lisa - how's it all going?? hope its going ok.


tricksey - hope all goes well tomorrow hun. Wont be long b4 its safely on board!!

Cath - hi hun. Bless your doggy and her bf ahhh. Cassie is for some reason stuck to us like glue. Do your dogs ever get like that? She literally won't leave our side and always nudges us with her nose for attention.

Hi to everyone else.

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

deleted the pst because I am a twit and read my post count as my bubbles and had a major panic attack that my bubbles were on 178  .....Please dont blow me any bubbles im on 77   perfectimo


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey how many weeks from dr to test date is ivf altogether??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

My timetable was

18th May - started d/r'ing
6th June - started stimming
22nd June - egg collection
27th June - egg transfer

so 5 weeks from start of d/r'ing to egg collection. I think that I will test on 9th or 11th July so 7 1l2 weeks in total


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry Cleo, I don't think that everyones is that long though, I think the 'normal' is 2 weeks d/r'ing, 2 weeks stimming and then 2WW so probably about 6 1/2 weeks all together, I am sure that some of the others will be able to tell us how long hers was from beginning to end too, I'm curious now to know if mine was a long one or not  

Must admit the time has flown by, its really gone quickly


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - I'd say don't watch those programmes but it's impossible not to. I was the same on my last 2ww when there was a series of miracle babies or something similar on living. 

Tricksy - glad I'm not the only one who has that problem. 

Shelley - sorry, didn't realise I hadn't answered you. By day I'm a civil servant with the Home OFfice, the rest of the time I have my own small business making chocolates. Things like truffles, bars, animal shapes etc. Its good fun but very hard work.

Cleo - Honey is a bit clingy sometimes, especially with her sore paw at the moment, whereas Daisy just wants to jump on everyone. Have to say I prefer the clingyness as I then know that she loves me too much   

time for my bed I think. been in the kitchen most of the day so am shattered again. I'm at work for a rest tomorrow though.

Take care 

Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies how are we all today?im ok but my period has come with avengence my god it hurts    ever since i come of the pill it was never that bad before.i hate it     .dhs brother arrived safely its so nice to see him.

trisky.lots and lots of luck for today remember stay calm and positive.        .

cath. are u not tempted with all that cocholate i would be,thats my down fall.

luara.really hope ur ok.lots off    and    

to everyone els hope ur all ok,it mine and dhs anniversary tomorrow wounder what he has planed he sad he has if its not raining.its 4 yrs and in the card shop  and they said it is flowers,fruit and electrical,abit crap really.
spk to u all later.lots   shelley.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry for my outburst yesterday girls, feeling quite   but if i cant be honest on here where can i be??!

Tricksy - just want to say thanks for your number and good luck today if your having embryo transfer         thinking of you hun  

Just a short post, sorry
Emma xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Emma, that is what we are here for, plenty of shoulders for you to cry on if needed. Hope you are feeling okay.

Tricksy, hope all went well today. They should be on board now. Now for the two week wait (well, slightly shorter perhaps?) I hope it goes quickly for you.

I went out with some friends last night, and the girl sitting directly opposite me started moaning to the one sitting next to me (both pregnant) that she hated every minute of being pregnant. They all know what I have been going through - it just makes me mad how they can be so insensitive! I really felt like saying "I would give anything to be in your position" but did not want to create an atmosphere, but I wish now that I had - they may then think in the future before feeling so sorry for themselves. 

Anyway, just a short message from me. I will do more personals later as I should be working!

Take care everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello 

Well I am back from Egg Transfer with Ickle and Pickle on board   I am slouched on the sofa, legs up on the table with a wheat and lavender bag on my tummy and my laptop balanced on my legs  

It went really well, I didn't feel any discomfort at all and everyone said that one of my embryos was the best they had ever seen     They are both Blastocysts but one of them has expanded and is about to start breaking out. I have got pics but I need to scan it in, if hubby catches me I'm for the high jump! I am going to email Terry and see if he can email the pic of them   The down side is that out of our 10 fertilised eggs and 8 grade 1's there are none left to freeze   they have all gone   BUT as I said to Simon, we don't need them as this cycle is going to work and at least if we have no frosties I can't nag him to have another go and have another set of twins   

I will probably be going stir crazy by the weekend doing nothing but if it helps then who cares, its only for a couple of days  

Thank you so much for you good luck wishes this morning. I meant to get on here this morning but we didn't get time, it has been a manic one with the car going in for a service   Tesco's to stock up on things and I wanted to spend some time with my horse as I won't see her until the weekend now. We took her for a lovely walk round the block which she enjoyed. Hubbys van needed cleaning too before he goes back to work tomorrow and we finished that at 2.10, our appt at Isis was at 2.40   que the quickest shower in history and we ran out of th e door with my 2lt bottle of water, I downed almost half it it and had another 2 cups of water at Isis, then they kept me waiting for over half an hour   they were very apologetic but someone was having problems in egg collection, they had problems trying to get the eggs apparently.

Sorry for such a me post   I hope that you are all ok, I am going to have tonnes of time for personals over the next few day, so I'll catch up later 

Lots of Love

Tricksy, Ickle & Pickle xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Our Blastocysts  the bottom one is the one that is just about to hatch, you can see the cluster of cells which makes the baby and the outside makes the placenta  its amazing


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow they really are amazing!! Its so exciting!!! I really think this is it for you hun, In 9 months you'll be a mummy i hope miine goes as well. At ISIS when they said that they would hope that we would get to blastocyst they said they would only put one back, why was that do you think?

Good luck hun and rest up!!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

Tricksy - Ahhhhhh bless Ickle and Pickle   Sticky vibes hun - everything crossed for you.  On my IVF's we called ours "Ronnie & Reggie" 
I love the pictures of them - there great, didn't know you could have the pics.
Are you doing the staying in bed thing now or carrying on as normal?
Well done hun.
Yes i will be on the bum bullets and clexane after ET - whoooooppeeeee cant wait  

Julia - You poor thing having to put up with that comment last night!  Its soooooooo insensitive,  In the past i have always tried to keep away from them type of situations because i've been hurt by comments like that but then you sort of isolate yourself and that doesnt work either - I always do that thing were i wish i had been able to say what i think but your right you don't want to cause a bad feeling.

Cleo - You in a tough situation too with your two friends.  When i had my miscarriage my sister gave birth 2 months later and it really did my head in, its a really hard thing to deal with, you want to be happy for them but its so painful - Big hugs to you hun!

Cath - I love your pictures of your dogs - there so sweet!



Well as for me guys I've had a bad couple of days,  yesterday was feeling really down and feeling like i was not strong enough emotionally to put myself through this again,  and then today have felt lightheaded  had the two bob bits and bad headache   I know its the drugs that are making me feel like this,    Trying to think positively but with so many BFN's can't get my head in the right frame of mind just feel scared this time as this is our last shot. Just trying to take one day at a time until i get to baseline scan on Monday

Anyway enough of me - i don;t want to put everyone else on here on a downer
love Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hi everyone

just spent the last few days at the in-laws in manchester which has been lovely!  back home now, 2 days till urologist appointment and DH is getting very nervous about the prospect of them suggesting surgery.  keep telling him not to worry. will be glad when its over to be honest.

Tricksy your blasts look beautiful - I'm so jealous.  looking good for twins!

emma - glad to see your back and have recovered from your OHSS.  keep thinking of those little ice babies waiting for you.

Cleo - glad to hear your mole was ok.  

JoJo - baseline scan fri, goodluck.

shelley - hope you get your ISIS appiontment soon, have a lovely anniversary.

laura - hope everything is ok?

hugs and stuff to everyone else, hope your all ok, can't wait to meet you on the 22nd

Debs xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm glad someone is blowing me bubbles i love them!! But could someone put them ending on a 7 please? I'm getting paranoid this close to tx. 

Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Fab news about new super embies.  Love the pics and I love your confidence. I know that a lot of IVF doctors think that is so important.  So you are now PUPO!  Sorry, thought I had told you my due date - 3rd Feb (I'm 8.3wks today) it certainly isn't a secret.  I just don't want to do a ticker yet because remember only to well doing one last year and then having the job of undoing it when I miscarried.  So still feeling paranoid.  

Emma - I honestly think you will feel so much better when you start your FET.  Your time will come I honestly believe it.

This is a note to everyone.  Please don't apologise for being down or angry or ranting or whatever. I remember saying a while back on here how as a group we were far to "upper lip".  There was a stage when nobody moaned or cried and it was a bit unnatural for a group suffering from infertility.  So good on those who are prepared to show their feelings.  After all if we can't rant to each other who can we rant to.

Debs - Glad to have you back.

Cleo - I'm very surprised that the clinic told you they would only put back one blast.  Are you sure you heard right?  Could it be your age?  If Tricksy had two excellent blasts back and I had 2 put back I just cannot understand why they wouldn't put 2 back in you either.  I would check that one because I wouldn't be happy with it.  As far as how long IVF takes from start to finish I would say roughly 6 weeks.  But at the ISIS you do have to fit in with their schedule so these can change dates and also everyone is on the stim drugs for different amount of days.  I stim in about 8 days but the downreg section is very dependent on what day your period starts and when they want you in for EC.

Lisa - I know how hard it is to think positive but I honestly (hand on heart) think you have reason to.  I know you have been ttc for a while now and been through a lot BUT this is only your 3rd IVF (they say it takes many of us 3 to get pregnant) and it is your 1st FET.  Also you know you can actually get pregnant as you have before.  I think a lot of your pessimism may be your way of preparing yourself for the worst which is what I always did.  Hope you are feeling better now.

Julia - I sometimes suspect that friends have a very misguided way of trying to make us feel better.  I just wonder if by saying she "hated being pregnant" she was actually trying to make you feel better ie my situation is that great you know.  Whatever like I said I still feel it was misguided and insensitive but she may not have totally forgotten about your feelings when she said it.

Cathie - Glad Honey is OK.  Love the story of her and her bf.

Shelley - Happy anniversary.

Jo / Liz - Hi.

Will update when I'm back from my scan.  It is in London as that is actually closer to me than the ISIS.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

PiePig - sounds like you have had a lovely couple of days away, just what you needed by the sound of it. Your Urologist appt has come round so quickly, tell hubby not to worry, I am sure that surgery is one of the last resorts when it comes to treatment. You will both be fine I am sure.

Lisa - Ronnie and Reggie   aren't we stupid giving our embryo's names   We were a bit cheeky with the pictures. We were shown the pic and talked through what had happened with regards to the rest I asked if we could have a copy, which they did. Simon asked if it was on computer could they email it to us. Within 5 mins of emailing Terry he had sent us the picture   I've got it as my screensaver too   they tell you to think positive and visualise.....what better way than to look at them   I am still off work until Monday and I am on sofa rest until Saturday, hubby is looking after me like a princess and I'm lapping it up   I asked Fiona is the bum bullets have to keep going up the 'really is no need at all' hole and she said that after Sunday they can go up the normal one, thank goodness for that. Are you  having any acupuncture at all? it might help you with the treatment and side effects, take care hun xxx

Cleo - thank you, I really am hoping and praying that this is finally our turn and we finally get our baby    How old are you Cleo, a girl on another forum also had egg transfer today with blastocyst and because she is 31 they have only put 1 back as she has such high chances of it working, maybe you are for the same reasons?? 

Julia - How are you feeling today? Some people just don't think, having kids to them is just like having a cup of tea   I hope that you are feeling ok now, just look at James and think what a little miracle he is and try not to be down, remember lightening does strike twice in the same place   keep your chin up and we will get together for a cuppa next week  

Emma- I thought that Rule#2 on our thread was that you never had to be sorry for any posts   you felt down and we were here, sometimes it just helps writing it down, never apologise, we all know how you feel and are always here to talk to. Hope that you are feeling a little more positive today. Ring anytime you want

Shelley - oh I wonder what your anniversary surprise is?? I love surprises   How are your af pains now? Hopy its less painful now

Cath - How are you today. I was just thinking of you! We went to Dedham yesterday and there is a new chocolate shop open there so hubby treated me to 8 choccys, they were 90p each   and they are not very nice at all   I am sure the chocolate is stale and they are not home made either, they are made by neurer or something like that. I must get to one of your fayres and try your famous choccys. Havn't you got a website? could you pm you the address is you don't want to put it on here

I am going to nip off now, i'll catch up again soon though, take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Done Cleo


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam = what does PUPO mean??  when is your scan tomorrow? if london is closer for you where do you live?? 

oh so many questions


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks julia  

Tricksey/Sam - i'm 31 so maybe that is why they said they would only put one back. They said if i dont have blastocysts then they would put 2 back. I'm definatley hoping for blastocysts though.

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise, which you are Tricksey  

I have just become a charter member, can anyone explain the fun credits thing and the shop?? 

Thanks


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I became a Charter Member yesterday too and have no idea what the credits are   i think i'll have to go and have a read


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

i don't seem to get any credits for posting on here but i got some for posting on the other threads A bit confused ??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all.

Tricksey - what amazing embies. Love the names. Our last 2 were Batfink and Karate as dh discovered reruns of batfink as we were starting. As Sam says, you're definitely PUPO. 

Ta for the info on the choc shop in Dedham. 90p is extortionate if they weren't fresh made, dh says extortionate even if they were! Our website is www.thechocolatechef.co.uk  I'll bring some along to the meet as there's no point in making nice things if you can't treat your friends.

Cle0 - the credits are awarded for posting in the chartervip thread, or introductions. I think you get 10 points for starting a thread and 4 for posting on one. You can then buy things in the charter shop. Yesterdays craze seemed to be pets. You can buy flowers etc to send to friends on the board, but I've not worked out anything beyond that. They're a new thing as far as I can tell, though I only signed up the other week too.

Sam - hope the scan goes well. 

Julia - that's horrid of your friends   My mum, although no pg herself obviously, is always telling me about her friends who are - all the problems they're going through etc. You'd think they'd get that maybe we don't want to hear.

Debs - nice to see you back.

Emma - don't apologise. It's what we're here for. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you're ok. 

Cathie x


/links


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks cath, i just bought a Lion Some generous people gave me lots of credits. It really is madness over on the VIP charter thread isn't it


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - your website is great and I can't wait to try your choccys  . I have also just noticed where you live and I pratically drive past your door every Thursday when I go to my client in Coggeshall   I cut through all the back lanes from Gt Horkesley to Salmons Lane at Coggeshall


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ya 
trisky.im so pleased for u ,that picture is amazing it made me cry im so stupid but this is all so mind blowing.well done make sure u rest lots   .


my af has calmed down now but feel very emotional ,cut two little boys hair  today they were so cute but the youngest was really cute just how i would imagen my little boy to be,he gave me the biggest cuddle affter i walked away with a little tear in my eye    not looking forward to tomorrow as one off my ladies is coming in tomorrow she has a new born and brings her in, watching everyone cue over her i will find it hard.    trisky what are bum bullets?and is this vip thread worth it?well hi to everyone hope ur all ok.
        lots of   shelley.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Shelley 

Just want to say Happy Anniversary for tomorrow!

Hope you both have a beautiful day

Big hugs and love 

Laura (& John) xx

​*


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ps - trisky , they look fabulous, i hope all goes well for you


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks hun how are u.

trisky and cleo.how do thev bubbles work and how do u no who blew them?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

and how come i have jr member and only 2 stars


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Youre welcome, im ok i suppose   works cool, even when i am working with a 33 week pregnant lady constantly... who has had no bad symptoms at all!

Ive been blowing you bubbles for ages  

Cinema soon? Shrek 3 is out tomorrow!

Love to you, G and K! x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I know this sounds weird but me and DH have just started having sex again ( we had it once why i was pregnant!!) and I am already thinking to myself I could be pregnant, I no i no that is mad but I guess it is false of habit just because i have Faith hasn't stopped thous feelings even though the chances are very slim. I absolutely loved being pregnant and miss it. We have already said we would not have treatment again so Faith will probably be are only child. Which is fine. It is amazing how ttc has become part of who I am now, they say things happen for a reason so maybe this is just the journey we have to take. How ever hard.

Tricksy:

I am so excited for you your embryos are just the same as ours were one was expanding, they said it was about to walk out!! Just a little thing I wouldn't use any thing with lavender in it as it encourages contractions. ( helped to start my labour) But I'm sure as a heat bag it is fine. Fingers crossed for the 2ww, I did get some spotting on day 10/11 so don't panic if you do it doesn't mean it is over.

The Wilson's:

Your niece is gorgeous!!! Sorry the bed room activity is not happening!! We have had the same thing happen to us when we found out about dh's swimmers, he felt I was not interested as it would not bring us a baby. in part that did happen for a while, but not for long!!! We have needs eh!!!! I find just taking charge and pouncing on him when he is not expecting it works well for us ha ha

Lisa:

Not long now till scan. how quick has the time gone!! When is et?

Sam:

Good luck with scan hun. This one will hopfully settle you down to enjoying being pregnant eh!!

What things are we going to bring to the meet up?
Liz:  Crisps and cakes

take care all

Liz & Faith
xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Liz - They told us that our embryo was going to walk in on its own too!!! As I read what you said about the lavender I grabbed the bad and dropped it on the floor   and thats where it will stay until I get a chance to have a look at Zita Wests book and see if it says anything in there   Thanks for the tip xx Can I ask you if you suffered from some period type pains? I woke up during the night with little niggles and again this morning. I am trying to push the thought out of my head that they are being squeezed out and pushing in the though that its Ickle and Pickly burying in   I am hoping this is quite normal. You never know now you have Faith you may fall pregnant naturally, it only takes one little swimmer after al  

LadyB - Hope that you are feeling not too bad at the moment. How is work going? We went to see Shrek last week in the previews, it was really good. Lucky you being able to see all of the films for free


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Not sure what happened there I went to copy my post (as I keep losing them   and it posted  ^idiot

Shelley - I hope that you are coping ok today and getting on alright at work.

Iam not sure what food Julia wants us to take to hers?? I make quite a nice tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous which I could take, just let me know which one you want


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Happy anniversary - How many years?  Are you doing anything nice?  Hope today isn't too bad for you at work.

Tricksy - Hows Ickle and Pickle doing?  If you get the big 'O' dream that is a good sign   I had one of them when i got pregnant........my god though it was about Gordon Ramsey   

Liz - its strange isnt it that even though you have Faith you still have in your mind about ttc,  I think we all spend so long trying that it becomes our way of thinking

Sam - Good luck with scan today - What is it for?  
I think your right about the self preservation thing but its worse this time because this really is our last go and i know that me and DH cannot carry on putting ourselves through this anymore financially, physically and emotionally and then it brings a whole new feeling of what are we going to do then as we know no different and after 7 years how are we going to cope.

Debs - Good luck with yours and DH's appointment.


Take care everyone
Lisa


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Sam I'm sorry I forgot to wish you luck for your scan today    what time are you there? let us know how you get on, take care hun xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok I think that I have really messed up big time    

last night I used the wheat bag and Liz said that I should not use the lavender or heat. Looked into it a bit more and I have done everything, totally and utterley wrong. I should not use heat on my tummy, the embryos do not like it   i should be keeping my tummy warm....i just felt it and its a bit cold   so I have done of of 3 things.......got away with the mistake by the skin of my teeth, cooked them or frozen them     and I have got to wait for ages to find out  

I'm off to find something to put on my tummy to keep it warm now


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Tricksy,
Try not to get too worried. Your embies looked so strong, so I am sure a wheatbag would not have caused any problems. They looked really tough cookies so I am sure that everything will be fine. Keep those positive thoughts going.

Sam, how was your scan today? I hope it went well. Let us know how you got on.

Shelley, I hope you had a lovely anniversary - did you get a nice surprise? 

Liz, I think we are so obsessed by trying to have children, that it will always always be on our minds, whatever the outcome of trying. Like you, I never stop thinking about it and "What If", hoping for a miracle each month. They do say that once you have had a baby you are very fertile for a few months, so good luck and fingers crossed! It would be great for you if another lovely baby came along soon.

Regarding the meet up, if everyone could bring something that they can make and think is nice, that would be great. Are we going to do a list of what we are all bringing?

If so:
Liz - Crisps and Cakes
Tricksy - tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous

Gotta go and help give Jamie a bath, but will come back later.
Hope you are all okay, and Tricksy, try not to worry hun.
Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all


well my best friend gave birth in the early hours of this morning. Feel over the moon for them, it was big baby 9lbs 13   . I think it might hit me a bit tomorrow when i go and visit though   .

Plus af is arriving in dribs and drabs so not sure what is going on. Now day 28 which is good. Started spotting heavily yest, today my boobs are as sore and have slight stomach cramps and not much blood. totally confused...is this af will call ISIS and see what they say.

Sam - hope scan went well.

Tricksey - i'm sure everhting will be fine, they do look so strong.

Shelly - hope you got the virtual flowers i sent you.

As for the meet up:
Liz - Crisps and Cakes
Tricksy - tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous
Cleo - chocolate and raspberrry pav and vegetarian plait.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - your embies look amazing hun and try not to worry about 'doing things wrong' im sure that they will be fine and remember you have been told that one of your embies is the best ISIS had ever seen   stay positive darlin and you will have your dream, have you had any acu seen et, or do you have to wait a while. I have been seeing Dr Monk to and spoke to Mrs Monk today about going back to be prepared for et, but dh thinks its a waste of money cos ive been so poorly and acu did nothing to change his sperm count. And also ive been so un-happy and stressed he thinks the mind and body is no good too, what do you think i should do? Stay resting up hun, thinking of you   ps love Ickle and Pickle  

Cleo - lovey it must be so hard for you, you must have mixed feelings about your freind, love and happiness for her cos you care about her, but im sure bitterness and hurt too. Its horrible isnt it to feel that way? but know that its natural and we all go through it, take care of yourself, especially now xx

Sam - i hope your scan went well today,     to you hun

Liz - like everyone else has said when ttc is such a huge part of your life its hard to switch off even when you have acheived your dream. A freind of mine told me how someone she knew had twins from ivf and then got pregnant naturally after, so yes its possible, but try and enjoy dh hun. Infertility takes up so much of our precious time, you need time for love and romance, oh and to be tied to the bed!!!   Take care xx

Jojo - good luck for baseline scan tomorrow, hope all goes well, thinking of you  

Julia - what time is it at yours on 22nd? hope your ok hun xx

Lisa - just wanted to send you a big   lovey, i hope your next tx works for you. You deserve it  

Gotta dash as ds is in need of the comp.

Lots of love to everyone
Em xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps can someone send me some bubbles so i end in a 7 too?

xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Done x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Good news again today.  Scan all OK and even got to see beanie wiggle its foot (amazing when so early).  So yet again I am feeling very relieved.  Raj Rai said I should now be feeling "hopeful but not arrogant" and I know what he means and that is exactly how I feel (though arrogant is a strange word to use).  So Tricksy I may even dare go and get myself a ticker.  Got my NHS hospital appointment through for next week too so hopefully may get another scan then.

Lisa - I do know what you mean when you worry about how you will cope outside of life ttc.  I thought exactly the same thing.  TTc does take all our energy and a lot of our thoughts and to be honest we make friends that way too.  I actually joined the "deciding and accepting" thread.  That is definitely the way to go.  And if you decided on adoption then of course that would take all your thoughts and energy instead.  BUT of course all this is not going to happen because you have your FET next month.  So please take a leaf out of Tricksy's book and think positive.

Tricksy - Now you've been so great so far and now you are ruining it by letting yourself get worried by silly things.  If those embies are good enough to implant then they will - it won't matter if you used a heat pad or whatever.  That's the problem with resting - your mind goes into overdrive and you get obsessed with all those small things.  So that's my straight talking for the day - stop worrying and get back to your positive self. If I could I would happily place a bet those embies are sticking around.  Oh and I had some cramping about 6dpo on the cycle I got my BFP.

Liz - I'd heard a lot of people say that they miss being pregnant so much that even when they are their cherished baby in their arms they can't stop thinking/dreaming about getting pregnant again.  I actually think a lot of that is all the hormones whirling round and when Faith if a bit older and you are running round the house all day after her you may change your mind.  Are you still moving house?

I'm actually a bit annoyed because I should be a charter member by now but for some reason after I didn't visit the board for a while I could no longer log in by my old user name.    So now I am back to **.  I had better start posting a bit more and get that up.

Cleo - Don't want to start putting ideas in your head but I'd imagine that if you phoned ISIS the first thing they would say would be to do a pregnancy test.

Jojo - Good luck.

Re the meet up.  Can't say yet whether I will def be able to come because of the long journey.  I will have to go into London then get train from there.  So do we know anything about timings?  As far as food goes (and what about drink) for me it will have to be something unimportant (in case I don't make it) but also something that I can transport very easily.  Don't want to be baking cakes at home then have to carry them on the train with me.  But I do really really want to come so will just have to see nearer the time.

Lisa - By the way I agree about the O dream!

Sam

PS  Don't forget if anyone wants to watch - "Make me a Baby" is on BBC at 9pm.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Please don't worry yourself on using the heatpad,  look at all these women who get pg naturally and go on living a "normal" life they wouldn't be thinking about things like that cos they don't even know they are pg so please don't worry - You've got lovely strong Ickle and Pickle there  

Sam - Great that the scan went well!  Did you have the 'O' dream too?  I don't even like Gordon Ramsey!  now if it was Brad Pitt then that would be another matter    It was really vivid too   when i woke up i felt like i had cheated on DH 

Emma - Hi Hun,  How you doing?  The acu is a real debate,  i think if it makes you feel good its worth doing but if not dont, I had it on my last ivf's and it did make me feel really relaxed but the bloke that did mine i always felt like he was in it for the money.

Julia - Can i buy something to bring to yours? as i am having my ET on the Friday before, In any case you will probably be better off with something that i've brought rather than something that i've made  
I'll bring sausage rolls and nibbles if thats ok with you.

Cleo - Ouch 9lb 13!  Bet that stung a bit 


Jo - Good luck at Isis tomorrow - is it a scan?


Bye
Lisa


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all

Thanks for all of the reassurance about the wheat bag, I think that I just got in a bit of a panic and I really thought that I had blown it. I am feeling a lot more rational about it now   I have been chilling out all day and I got a bit bored this afternoon but before I knew it it was 6.45   I have no idea where the day went. I have got acu tomorrow morning at 9.40, I am not sure if its too late or not but Mr and Mrs Monk think not, time will tell  

Sam - I am so so pleased that your scan went well and I'm glad to see the ticker   Which consultant have you got at the hospital? Is it Colchester? If so I can not recommend Mr Evans Jones enough, he is the nuts and the only one that I will be seeing, I trust him totally. Where abouts do you live? its a pain having to go into London to come to us. Fingers crossed you get another scan next week

Lisa - Thats true about normal life pregnancys, I am sure that Ickle and Pickle are safe and snuggled and getting ready to go digging  

Emma - I think the the acu is very expensive but for me I have found that it help me relax, I have no idea how it works or why it works but it does. I really can't afford it but it does seem to of given me a very positive mental attitude and I really think its helped me. 

Sorry gotta cut this short, hubby needs to borrow my laptop   I'll catch up again in the morning

Take Care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies, just a qicky today.had a letter through the post today got an appointment at the general hospital on the 12 th july think this is for my hycossie but itis with doc marfleet is this right does she do them things surely it cant be referral as i thought this would be at isis?it dosent say what the appointment is for just that if im on my periods then i should still go.im scared now.
 regarding meet up im going to attempted to make home made sausage rolls and fruit triffle.
  
 meet up food.
trisky;  tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous

liz;    crisps and cake

cleo;  chocolate and rasberry pav and vegie plait

shelley; h/m suasage rolls and fruit triffle

today wasnt to bad ,my client didnt bring her baby in   didnt get the supprise as weather was not that great so we went to the haha bar was nice.

ceo.thanks for the flowers and message.

good nite but just quickly hi everyone .

lots of   shelley.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening,

Tricksy - don't get too worried about "doing things wrong". A heatpad for a few hours is probably one of the lesser evils. As Lisa says, there are loads of women who do far worse things not realising they;re pg. Cramping is normal I think, partly because you've had a lot going on down there. I found that cyclogest made me unable to eat more than a small amount at a time without giving me lots of cramps. 

Sam - great news on bean. So pleased for you. Hope you can make it but it is a long way so we'll understand if you can't. 

Shelley - Happy Anniversary!  I can't remember if you're going the NHS route with treatment? If so the first step will be an appt with Dr Marfleet to go over your histories and discuss treatment options. I think that even if you're paying for tx you need to be referred by a doctor so they probably do it through her because she really knows her stuff. A hycosy has to be done at a certain point in your cycle so they'll arange that in due course, as far as I remember but that was 4 years ago so it's all a bit muddled.

Cleo - that's one hefty baby. Hope you're ok when you see them. 

Julia, what sort of things do you want for the meet? I can do something savoury or sweet. Could do a deli bread which is nice bread with cheese and roasted veg. Or I can bring something more mainstream like kebabs or burgers. Chocolate goes without saying.

In the middle of making a box out of chocolate for a 21st birthday present so best get it finished before I fall asleep. 

take care

CAthiex


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm panicking now   I don't know what to bring to the meet. Give me some idea's, I'm not a very good cook so something out of a packet. I'll also b in my tww hopefully and wont b thinking straight.

Personals tomorrow, just going for a bath and a read.

Happy Anniversary Shelley.

Love to every1

Jo xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:
I'm so happy for you hun, not long till you get to the 12w mile stone. Bet you still can't believe you are pregnant.
We are still trying to sell are house been 7 months now not much interest getting me down now think we will be stuck here over the winter.
Tricksy:

Sorry that sent you into panic mode, I didn't mean to. I did get some mild cramping, I think Faith was a late implanter as I got spotting quite late 2, Thats when I thought it hadn't worked and had a ***!!!! So a heat pad is not bad at all.

Jojo:

Good luck with your scan. What about bring Potato salad and colslaw there in a packet, I'm as hopless in the kitchen thats why I've gone for crisps HAHA!!

Lisa:

How are the side effects going? Not long now, Will you be on the 2ww to at the meet up?

Hi to everyone else.

take care Liz & Faith xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok put me down for colslaw and potato salad   Thanks for that Liz, panic over now  

I promise I will do personals today, I've got to go into town now and then to Isis. So it will be after 4.30.

Love as always 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all

Hope that everyone is ok, we seem to of lost the Isis list again so I have tracked it down and here it is:

29th June = JoJo - Baseline scan
2nd July - Lisa  - Scan
9th July - Tricksy - Test Day  
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
17th July - Lisa - Scan
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

I have added my test date in anda couple of other peoples important dates, I thought that it might be nice for us all to add any significant dates to the list so that we can offer support to each other as trying times loom up. I'm sorry if I have missed anyones date, I did think that someone else had an appt today with the Urologist but I can't find it  

JoJo - Good luck at Isis today, I hope that your lining is nice and thin and everything is quiet in there  How are you feeling now? I hope the d/ring side effects have eased off a bit. As you are doing FET what happens regarding your drugs now? what do you take? 

Liz - You didn't panic me yesterday I was already paniced!!! I have put it all in perspective now and I'm trying not too panic. I've been to Acu this morning and I feel really relaxed again. I have been taught lots of techniques over the 5 sessions I have had that help with breathing, visualation and relaxation and I find they really help. I will be using them a lot over the next couple of weeks I think   I am a bit confused about my test date and wonder if you can help. I was told by Isis to test on Monday 9th July (2 weeks from 3 day tranfer date) but a girl I have been chatting too on another forum has been date for date with me on this cycle and she has been told to test on Friday 9th (2 weeks from e/c) what date did you test on? I have to admit that I may test a day early on the Sunday for the simple reason that I want to share to moment with hubby and he gets up for work at 4.30am   on the Monday. When did you test?

Cath - How did the box of choccys go? I hope you got them done before bedtime. I wish the Cyclogest supressed my appetite, I'm eating loads at the moment, my tummy is constantly rumbling   The cramps seem to of eased off now thank fully. I did however have a strange little popping feeling in that region when I was driving back from acu this morning. I am convinced that that was Ickle popping out of her shell   (Ickle is a girl, as she's smaller and Pickle is a boy ) so I am back on the sofa with my soft little blanket on my tummy to keep it warm and allow them both in bury in deep   

Shelley - Dr Marfleet does do the hycosy's, she did mine. I would of thought that if it was to have it done then you would of got a leaflet and instructions with the letter. Don't panic just give her receptionist a call and she will be able to clarify what the appt is for. Shame that you didn't get your surprise, has it been put on hold or have you been told what it would of been. The HaHa bar is nice, we have been there a few times, my friend loves the ham, egg and chips they do  

Sam - I must of been on plant Pluto when I wrote your reply last night   i asked if you were at Colchester Hospital and then asked where you lived as you had to go into london to come to our meet   total mash head   What day is your appt next week at the hospital? you will have to add it to our dates list

Julia - How are you feeling now? I hope that you are a bit more upbeat and positive now. Is James ok? I am hoping that we can get together next week for a cuppa, probably be Friday if thats ok? I think it'll be quite a busy day but I'm sure that I can manage to squeeze a cuppa and a biccy in   Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? We are not doing anything, I think that I will just stay stuck to the sofa  

Rivka - Where are you hun? you seem to of disappeared Hope your ok and everything is going well xx

I think that i have now covered everyone between last night and tonight, apologies if I've missed you, hope everyone is having a great day

Catch up again later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well af is here, woke me up about 1am and i have been feeling poo ever since. I really hate the bad cramping i get and my back always aches so bad. Was crying in the night because it hurt so much, its the same every month. Dr leiberman said that i have endo in my womb and thats why i am still in pain at this time of the month. Dh is home from work though and has been taking care of me. 

My friend is till in hosp, she had a bad time when she gave birth with no1 so expect that this was the same. We're going to see her later, not really feeling up to being in a maternity ward but want to be there for her (she has always been there for me) if she's feeling bad.

phoned ISIS this morning to tell them that i am on day 1 and now just waiting to hear back.

Sam - so glad that baby is fine hun!!! What a great feeling.

Shelly - Dr Marfleet is lovely. She will probably just go over your history and make recomendations for future tx. As for the hycosy it does have to be done at a certain time of the month and they are only done on certain times of the day. Things are moving hun!!!



Can't wait for the meet up!!! Hope the weather improves for it!! Sounds like there is lots of yummy food, which is good because i won't be drinking. Haven't had a drink for nearly 3 weeks!!! 

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

just got back from urologist (Mr Parry at suffolk nuffield) there's good news and bad news.  Good news is that the lump that my hubby found on his testicle that we have been worrying about is just an epidydimal cyst so nothing to worry about.  The bad news is that they want to operate on DH in the hope that they can improve his sperm count as they think there may be a physical reason that the count is low and not just a problem with production, they think it'll be in the next month but we have to wait to hear.  Perhaps though this means we won't need IVF at all, so not really bad news just not a nice process!!

Cleo sorry to hear AF is so painful.  here's a hug to help. 

Tricksy - hope the embies are burrowing in.

JoJo hope baseline scan was Ok.

everyone else hope all is OK.  Is anyone a vegetarian?  just trying to decide what food to bring to the meet.  I'm not gonna bring anything homemade as I don't want to subject you to the disaster that is my cooking - DH prefers microwave spaghetti bolognase to home cooked I think that says it all.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I missed you   I'm very sorry   What a bugger that your a/f is so painful, pregnancy often really helps endo so fingers crossed for you. How are you feeling with regards to starting your ivf? its your first one I think isn't it? I think that the meet will be a 50/50 on who is drinking, you, me and JoJo won't be thats for sure. I can't drink during the day either all I want to do is sleep   I hope that you hear back from Isis soon. Have you got your prescription yet? oh its very exciting, you will get your scan dates too soon.

You are a great friend going to visit your friend who has just had her baby, its such a hard situation to be in. You want to be there for them but it hurts so so much. Just think though that before her baby is 1 you will be a Mummy too   

Take Care 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Tricksey, haven't had anything from ISIS yet. i hope they phone soon, they said it would be today. All i know is they want to do some tests on day 5 and then start me dr on day 16 or 18. Excited and very scared. Don't worry about forgetting me, there are so many of us its so hard to keep up.

piepig - Good news about DH's lump and op. You're right it could mean that you don't need icsi . that would be fab. Everything just takes so long though, i really have had enough of waiting. i'm waiting for ISIS to call me today its driving me mad. i'm a veggie hun, but i'm brining something veggie so don't worry about me.

Did anyone watch make me a baby?? Watched 2nd half. I could really relate to the feeling when the one of the 3 couples who were friends got pregant and had to tell the other lady. Then the other lady got pregnant. I find it so hard when people i know get pregnant and come round to tell me specially, i even got upset when my friends dog got pregnant   I'm mad i know.

Cleo


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi girls,

Tricksy - your embies look lovely and strong    Glad accu relaxed you, it does for me too. I'm sure the heatbag wasn't harmful, it's not boiling and to be honest it's better to be warm for the embies to settle in (I was very cold every time after e/t for some reason). And yes, I had cramping pains, it must be the e/c I think. Good luck!

Lisa - how are yolu doing hun? Still d/regging, or started stimming? (sorry  )

Cleo - you are a good friend to be there for your friend who's pregnant, it's not easy!

Cathie - hope you can relax and rest on the weekend, you're again so busy. Hope the choc box went well (I know for experience the chocs themselves are so yummy!).

Shelley - hope your hospital appt goes well.

Sam - good news about your scan, excellent!

Sorry I'm here less, I just am really busy with work and things, and there's so much to read every time on these pages  

I'm really annoyed as I've been monitoring this month and haven't seen ov yet, and it's day 21. Oh well, maybe the sticks are faulty  - what you won't do to convince yourself  But trying not to tie having fun with DH to this as life is really too short. If I need to do another tx so be it, although really not keen.

Have a lovelyweekend everyone! Hope it stops rainning ...

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Got some dates to add to the list  

29th June = JoJo - Baseline scan
2nd July - Lisa  - Scan
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!!
9th July - Tricksy - Test Day  
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
17th July - Lisa - Scan
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

Also went to maternity ward to see my friends baby, she is adorable. held her for about 45 mins. the lady next to my friend had twins they were so cute. The lady opposte had a baby that was 11lb 1oz   . DH found it all a bit hard and didn't want to hold the baby, funnily enough i was fine and it was just what i needed to get me focused on IVF.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Tricksy - Wow your test date is a long way off.  Of course the only significance to this date is that this is the day when the ISIS want you to call them with the result.  They like to make really really sure that enough HCG has built up in your system to provide a positive pregnancy test because they don't do blood tests like most other clinics do.  But (in my opinion) anyone who waits this long to test is a saint.  When you think about it, if you were ttc naturally, you would test the minute your AF didn't appear which is usually around 14 days past ovulation (or EC in your case).  When I got pregnant last year I got a postive HPT at 8po.  I remember when I did my blast transfer I made some comment about the test day being so far away so they bought it forward.

29th June = JoJo - Baseline scan
2nd July - Lisa  - Scan
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!!
6tt July - Sam scan
9th July - Tricksy - Test Day  
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
17th July - Lisa - Scan
22nd July - Meet at Julia's


Rivka - Was it you who bought the internet cheapies?  Sorry I can't remember.  If so just a warning.  They are far more sensitive than most store brands that I have used.  Sometimes the test line doesn't look quite as dark as the control line when I do them.  According to the instructions this is a negative but for me it is a positive (had it confirmed by scan).  I can normally tell when I am o'ing because I get similar symptoms each month so luckily for me the test is just confirmation.


Cleo - I watched make me a baby.  I imagine it would be uncomfortable viewing for a lot of people.  But it was worth watching for me because I could so relate to many of comments the couples were saying.  Particularly the woman who had had miscarriages saying "she had lost her innocence" and just couldn't enjoy her pregnancy.  This is how I feel.  And also the couples saying how sex can easily become a strain when you are ttc.  I was relieved in a way to see that it took 4 months (not 2 cycles) for 40% of the ladies to become pregnant as I first thought.

Piepig - I think that's really good news that you may now have a chance without IVF.  Great!

Shelley - When I had my HSG done is wasn't done by a doctor.    If it is your HSG you would definitely get a letter with instructions.  Firstly because they will only do them at a certain point in your cycle and also they often instruction you on painkillers etc.  So I would check but it doesn't sound like your HSG to me.

Sorry got to go as food ready.  Wanted to respond to everyone but be back later hopefully.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Scan went well, lining is nice and thin, I have 1 follicle which is measuring 10mm. I have another scan on Monday 10.30. Lisa I notice u have an appointment on Monday, what time? If my body does what its supposed too I could b going in for transfer next friday    So i'll know if I've got a BFP b4 the meet. I also found out what frosties I've got:            2 - 5 cells grade 1
                                    2 - 5 cells grade 2
                                    1 - 6 cells grade 3
                                    1 - 3 cells grade 1 

Cleo - I'm glad u didn't find it too hard to see ur friends baby. I was the seem with my niece, but once I saw baby Yazmin I just melted.

Rivka - Its nice to see u taking the relaxed approach. I hope ur not working urself too hard hun.

Tricksy - with a natural FET there's no drugs at all, except cyclogest, It feels really strange not sniffing or injectin, I feel as though I should b doing something.

PiePig - Glad u now know whats wrong and something can b done about it. I'll keep my fingers crossed for u that u can hopefully bypass IVF.

Cath - How u doing hun, I can't wait to taste ur chocolate at the meet, make sure u bring plenty  

Shelley - Good luck for the 12th hun. Thank you for not forgetting me   Hope u had a brilliant Anniversary.

Lisa - Yeah hun it was a scan. How are u sweetie? What time is ur scan on Monday? I hope we bump into each other.  

Sam - Great news hunny, I'm so pleased that u've seen little bubba moving. Are u relaxing a little bit now?

Emma - Thanks for the text hun. I've text u back. Remember if u just want to chat, just give us a call.  

Liz and Faith - Hope ur both doing well and little Faith is becoming big Faith  

I hope I've got every1, if not tell me who I have forgotten and I'll make sure I don't next time  

Love Jo xxx

2nd July - Lisa  - Scan/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!!
9th July - Tricksy - Test Day  
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
17th July - Lisa - Scan
22nd July - Meet at Julia's


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for positive thoughts.  

Just really worried that DH will go through this op. and it'll make no/hardly any difference, consultant didn't say what he thought the chances of improvement were. 

i know we have to do it, but i don't like the thought of him having a general anaesthetic and some surgeon playing around with his bits and pieces - what if they make a mistake and make things worse??!   or he responds badly to the anaesthetic??

plus no bedroom activity while he heals....4-6 weeks!!  what'll I do  

I think we'll probably definately still need IVF but possibly without the icsi part.....guess I just have to wait and see.  hope they give us our appointment quickly.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Wow, so many messages again!

We have decided to have a bit of a holiday, so will be going down to Dorset next weekend for a week or so, but will definately be back for our meet up!

Jo, congratulations on your scan. Sounds like things are going well. Next Friday for transfer - that is quick! Have they already defrosted your frosties then, or are they frozen up until the stage they are put in? Sorry for being so thick - I don't know much about frosties.

Cleo - Congrats at being so strong, going to the maternity ward. I am glad it had the right effect on you and that you got some practice in holding the baby - you are gonna need that soon! 

Rivka - glad you are still around, sorry that the ovulation has not shown up. People do say that if you relax and try to forget about it then pregnancies happen. Fingers crossed for you.

Cleo - I can really associate with you hearing the dog being pregnant - it seems everyone around me is pregnant at the moment. I had a good discussion with a very understanding friend of mine the other day. She said that I am probably finding it really hard because ALL of my friends either have a second child or are pregnant with their second, but in six months or so they will all have had their children and if we don't have another then things will become easier for me as there will not be lots of babies around. I hope that is the case! I missed that Make Me A Baby - does anyone know when it is repeated please? 

Shelley - glad you have got your appointment through. I think Dr Marfleet knows her stuff, so good luck with that.

PiePig - that does sound like good news - but I hope your hubby is not too worried about having an operation.

Cathie - The bread sounds yummy, so do the kebabs, so I don't mind either. Whatever is easier for you. I may take a trip to Castle Park on Sunday and stock up on some chocs from you. After our little holiday I am definately going on a diet - I had to send DH out to Tesco tonight to buy me some bigger jeans! 

Sam and Laura, hope you are okay. Laura, I noticed on your personal info at the bottom of your listings that you put you have given up. I hope not! Hang in there - it will happen one day, when you least expect it. Keep in touch.

Liz - hope you and Faith are well. Where are you thinking of moving to? 

Lisa - can you expand more on your dream then?  It sounds very interesting!!!

Tricksy, hope you are getting lots of Rest and Relaxation. A cuppa next week sounds great, thanks. 

Thanks everyone for arranging stuff to bring to the meet up. I think I will do a bannoffee pie (easy to make!) a pasta salad/potato salad, and some French bread. That sounds easy enough!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Sorry if I missed anyone. 

Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PiePig, try not to worry too much about your DH. If anything, the operation will improve DH's sperm, and if something did go wrong (which it WONT!!) then they can still retrieve sperm if that was needed, so try not to worry. It does sound like a long time without any rumpy pumpy for you though, you poor thing!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home everyone 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100556.new#new


----------

